# Walking!



## Keesha

Any walkers here?


Why do you walk? 
Is it for exercise? 
Or is it for fun? 
Perhaps you walk your dogs or kids to school?
Do you walk daily?


I walk my dogs everyday and it’s by far, my favourite thing to do. We usually walk 3 to 4 kilometres a day. Sometimes it’s more. Sometimes it’s less but no matter where we go, we always have fun. 







Is is it possible to get the last picture deleted? I can’t seem to do it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope I got the right picture Keesha.  If you want to delete an attachment, go to Edit Post, Go Advanced, Manage Attachments.  Then click the X on the photo you want to delete and click Done.  Preview changes to make sure it's gone, then click on Save Changes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great pictures Keesha!   I walk every day for both fun and exercise.  I take my dog to the park daily and get in a couple of miles there, and on camping trips I take longer hikes on roads similar to the one in this photo, or on trails that go through wooded areas or along rivers and streams.  I do brisker walking when I'm alone, more casual when my husband is with me.














Here he is checking out some free-range cattle in the National Forest.


----------



## Keesha

Those are gorgeous pics also Seabreeze. Check out the landscaping!
Of course your dog is adorable. 
Funny enough, I have to downshift for hubby also and he’s younger


----------



## Keesha

Today was cloudy and cold so we dressed warm to venture out. We walked 4 kilometres and took a few pictures. The pictures aren’t anything exciting except some things I see on my walk. Next week the weather is supposed to get much nicer so maybe we shall get rid of some of this white stuff. While I don’t normally mind it, I have to admit that I’m anxious for spring. My daffodils are coming up but look a bit ragged. 

I thought there would be more walkers.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice photos Keesha, hope those horses don't stay out too long, not much grass peeking through that snow.  I love the outdoors, less people the better.


----------



## C'est Moi

I am a walker, but there's nothing scenic around my neighborhood to photograph.      I try to get 10-12k steps a day logged on my Fitbit.


----------



## Trade

I've done some kind of aerobic exercise most of my life. I used to run/jog. I don't have a lot of natural ability in that area but I did a bunch of 10K's back in the day. The best I ever got was 8 minutes a mile for 15K. Then at about age 40 I developed chronic Achilles tendonitis. So I switched to biking. I used to average about 100 miles a week. I did a number of century rides (100 miles) and completed the Cross Florida Ride twice in the 1990's. That was 170 miles in one day. Then a few years back my wife had a bad bike crash when we were riding. She has epilepsy and had a seizure, crashed her bike and broke her hip and had to get a replacement. Nowadays we just walk. Usually 2 miles every morning. So far in 2018 we have 208 miles in.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photos Keesha, hope those horses don't stay out too long, not much grass peeking through that snow.  I love the outdoors, less people the better.


Thanks again Seabreeze! The horses are very well cared for. They each have their own colourful horse coats on and have their own stable to go into. They are just playing the ‘Look at us poor freezing horses” card. 



C'est Moi said:


> I am a walker, but there's nothing scenic around my neighborhood to photograph.      I try to get 10-12k steps a day logged on my Fitbit.


Thats good then. How far do you walk? Do you walk in the city or suburbs?
Do you walk by yourself or with a friend or dog? How long do you walk for?


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> I've done some kind of aerobic exercise most of my life. I used to run/jog. I don't have a lot of natural ability in that area but I did a bunch of 10K's back in the day. The best I ever got was 8 minutes a mile for 15K. Then at about age 40 I developed chronic Achilles tendonitis. So I switched to biking. I used to average about 100 miles a week. I did a number of century rides (100 miles) and completed the Cross Florida Ride twice in the 1990's. That was 170 miles in one day. Then a few years back my wife had a bad bike crash when we were riding. She has epilepsy and had a seizure, crashed her bike and broke her hip and had to get a replacement. Nowadays we just walk. Usually 2 miles every morning. So far in 2018 we have 208 miles in.



Hi Trade. First off I like your enlarged lettering. 
I’m sorry for your wife’s condition and her accident. That’s really unfortunate. 
My brother broke his pelvis in a bike race and kept going. I can’t quite wrap my head around that. 
He is 3 1/2 years older than me and came in first place in his age group in a cycling marathon. He usually comes in second place running. When training he usually runs 30 miles just to train. 
And to think I thought I was in good shape. 

170 miles in one day is a lot. You might be in the same catagory as him. He rides his bicycle up to see me and it’s over 125 miles. Yep! My family is CRAZY!!! 

So trade! The big question though is DO YOU WALK?layful:


----------



## C'est Moi

Keesha said:


> Thats good then. How far do you walk? Do you walk in the city or suburbs?
> Do you walk by yourself or with a friend or dog? How long do you walk for?



I walk for fitness; around the suburban neighborhood, usually alone.   If I can't get my steps in during the day, I will follow a Leslie Sansone walking video in the evening.   The average is 2,000 steps = 1 mile and I try to get between 10k-12k steps every day.   (Then I can have dessert and not outgrow my pants.  )

My little doggie (who was my walking companion) died a few months ago and I miss his company very much.  

My husband and I are campers so we get lots of hiking in, too.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> My brother broke his pelvis in a bike race and kept going. I can’t quite wrap my head around that.
> He is 3 1/2 years older than me and came in first place in his age group in a cycling marathon. He usually comes in second place running. When training he usually runs 30 miles just to train.
> And to think I thought I was in good shape.
> 
> 170 miles in one day is a lot. You might be in the same catagory as him. He rides his bicycle up to see me and it’s over 125 miles. Yep! My family is CRAZY!!!



No, I'm not in his league. When I did the Cross Florida ride I was still in my 40's and I barely made it in the 14 hour time limit. There were dudes that finished it in half that time. They were racers and teamed up to take turns in front while the others drafted. There were chubby women that finished ahead of me.  



Keesha said:


> So trade! The big question though is DO YOU WALK?layful:


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> I walk for fitness; around the suburban neighborhood, usually alone.   If I can't get my steps in during the day, I will follow a Leslie Sansone walking video in the evening.   The average is 2,000 steps = 1 mile and I try to get between 10k-12k steps every day.   (Then I can have dessert and not outgrow my pants.  )
> 
> My little doggie (who was my walking companion) died a few months ago and I miss his company very much.
> 
> My husband and I are campers so we get lots of hiking in, too.



First of all let me say how sorry I am to read about the death of your dog and only a few months ago. 
Its really tough when you’ve had them for a long time. They become family. 

It sounds like you have a solid walking / exercise plan that you follow up on. 
Good for you. 

Maybe  you’ll get a new walking companion when the times  right. 

My husband and I really enjoy hiking a lot also


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> No, I'm not in his league. When I did the Cross Florida ride I was still in my 40's and I barely made it in the 14 hour time limit. There were dudes that finished it in half that time. They were racers and teamed up to take turns in front while the others drafted. There were chubby women that finished ahead of me.



I’m not in that league either but I appreciate your honesty. Yep! That age thing kinda gets in the way. Sort a!!! 
That was kinda cute. Lol !


----------



## applecruncher

I used to do a lot of walking.  I had a pedometer, but it broke and I wasn't using it consistently.  Then I injured my foot and had to take it easy for awhile.  Took a long time to heal.

Nowdays I don't walk in winter (ice, etc.) except to get where I'm going and do what I need to do then come in and keep warm.

In nice weather I try to walk more.  I checked and from my front door to an area down the street where there's a busstop is 1/2 mile, so I walk there and back...that's a mile.  From my front door to CVS is a mile, so when I'm feeling energetic that's a good 2 mile walk.


----------



## Trade

When I was doing a lot of biking I had a 60 cm Colnago frame with mixed Campanola and Shimano components that I had bought from an old guy that had built it up himself from parts. 




I also did a lot of riding on my beater bike that I had built up from parts. I used it for commuting back and forth from work. It was 10 miles each way. I did that for many years.  



I sold the road bike, but I still have the old beater. But I haven't ridden it in several years.


----------



## Keesha

applecruncher said:


> I used to do a lot of walking.  I had a pedometer, but it broke and I wasn't using it consistently.  Then I injured my foot and had to take it easy for awhile.  Took a long time to heal.
> 
> Nowdays I don't walk in winter (ice, etc.) except to get where I'm going and do what I need to do then come in and keep warm.
> 
> In nice weather I try to walk more.  I checked and from my front door to an area down the street where there's a busstop is 1/2 mile, so I walk there and back...that's a mile.  From my front door to CVS is a mile, so when I'm feeling energetic that's a good 2 mile walk.



Hey applecruncher, 
Thats too bad about the foot. That happened to me years ago but I’m ok now. 
I understand the ‘not wanting to go out ‘ in winter part. If it weren’t for my dogs, I’m sure there are days that I just wouldn’t go out but for the most part, I go out everyday. When the weather gets nice I sometimes go out two or three times. 

I mark my distance also. With spring coming I hope to see you in this thread telling all about your awesome walks.


----------



## applecruncher

I forgot:  from  my front door to the ice cream parlor is 3/4 mile, one way. Their hot fudge sundaes ..yum!

:lofl:


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> When I was doing a lot of biking I had a 60 cm Colnago frame with mixed Campanola and Shimano components that I had bought from an old guy that had built it up himself from parts.
> 
> View attachment 51091
> 
> 
> I also did a lot of riding on my beater bike that I had built up from parts. I used it for commuting back and forth from work. It was 10 miles each way. I did that for many years.
> 
> View attachment 51092
> 
> I sold the road bike, but I still have the old beater. But I haven't ridden it in several years.


Nice bikes trade. I’ve got a couple of cool bicycles also that I ride in nice weather. Perhaps when the weather is nicer I will take pics of them. I even have a doggie trailer so I can take my girls with me. Sometimes I ride to the post office or park and take my girls. 

That is a long way to ride back and forth to work but I did that also for a while. Until I got hit by a car and broke my collarbone but I did get a new bike and kept riding. 

Like yourself, I have a road bike and a trail bike. Wait until you see my trail bike. 

Thanks for sharing trade. Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Keesha

applecruncher said:


> I forgot:  from  my front door to the ice cream parlor is 3/4 mile, one way. Their hot fudge sundaes ..yum!
> 
> :lofl:


Oh well there’s the incentive.:torch:


----------



## Lara

To be honest, I'm a fair weather walker. But when the weather's good, I'm great ...well, no, I'm just okay. But I do it for pleasure because I'm usually walking a dog or 2 and that can be stop and go.

Very impressive bikes, Trade, that you and the "old guy" built up from parts. And then riding 20miles a day to and from work.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm just packing the Campervan and we're off for a few days walking. Until now, the weather hasn't been great and when it did improve, we had the garden to prepare for this year's crops.  Anyway, the sun is shining, so we're off for a few days - not far, but good walking along what was the old 'Royal' railway line that Queen Victoria used to visit Balmoral castle.

Outside the campsite at Braemar..  The railway didn't come this far as Queen Victoria didn't want a smelly old train coming on to here estate...


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> To be honest, I'm a fair weather walker. But when the weather's good, I'm great ...well, no, I'm just okay. But I do it for pleasure because I'm usually walking a dog or 2 and that can be stop and go.
> 
> Very impressive bikes, Trade, that you and the "old guy" built up from parts. And then riding 20miles a day to and from work.



Well at least to get out walking which is great. I definitely walk more when the weather is nicer. 


Capt Lightning said:


> I'm just packing the Campervan and we're off for a few days walking. Until now, the weather hasn't been great and when it did improve, we had the garden to prepare for this year's crops.  Anyway, the sun is shining, so we're off for a few days - not far, but good walking along what was the old 'Royal' railway line that Queen Victoria used to visit Balmoral castle.
> 
> Outside the campsite at Braemar..  The railway didn't come this far as Queen Victoria didn't want a smelly old train coming on to here estate...
> 
> View attachment 51096



That sounds like a really nice trip capt lightning. It’s really nice to get away someplace quiet and peaceful. 
Hubby and I go hiking different places often. If our dogs can’t go then neither do we. 
Have a great time .


----------



## Keesha

Today is cold and cloudy once again. Walking on the road is dirty but heading into the forest trails can be a bit unpredictable. With all the snow, sleet & freezing rain we got, and the extra rain on top of that has made the snow on the trails ,hard on top with cold freezing water underneath.  I’m not too heavy but every once in a while a foot or two would sink .
Luckily I wore my good boots or my feet would be soaked. Nothing like walking with cold wet feet. 


With dogs barking, geese squawking and wild turkeys making their gobbling sounds, it was somewhat loud in the forest today . Not that I’m complaining because I wouldn’t trade it for anything.


Next week it’s getting up in the double. digits. Yayyyy!


----------



## Trade

Since I live in the City of Mobile and the main past times here in Alabama seem to be eating fried food and watching football on TV there aren't a whole lot of nice walking places close by. But there is one nice one of the University of South Alabama campus. It's the Glen Sebastian Nature Trail. The main trail is 2 miles long and we walk it fairly often. This morning we did it in 45 minutes. Not all that fast but at age 70, I just don't feel like power walking every day. These are some pictures of the trail I didn't take them myself. I got them off the trail website. 

https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/alabama/glenn-sebastian-nature-trail-white-route


----------



## Lara

That's a beautiful trail, Trade. I just got back from a walk on the Greenway with both dogs, Bella and my new rescue beagle, Blu. I made a new friend! A dog lover and knowledgable about canine behavior. I moved off the trail when I saw her coming with a big black Lab but she stopped and the dogs socialized while we talked. See what I mean about my walks being more about pleasure than exercise? :shrug:


----------



## Keesha

That’s sure a beautiful trail to walk on trade. Good for you and your wife for still walking @ 70 years old. I honestly hope I am still walking the trails at that age. That’s my kind of walking. It’s so welcoming. 

Lara. Nice park. I LOVE meeting other dogs and their owners. Dog people are the best people ever. What a lovely park you walk in. Good stuff. Thanks for sharing your photos. It made me smile.


----------



## Trade

Lara said:


> That's a beautiful trail, Trade. I just got back from a walk on the Greenway with both dogs, Bella and my new rescue beagle, Blu. I made a new friend! A dog lover and knowledgable about canine behavior. I moved off the trail when I saw her coming with a big black Lab but she stopped and the dogs socialized while we talked. See what I mean about my walks being more about pleasure than exercise? :shrug:



That Greenway looks nice.  Is that one of those "Rails to Trails" things?


----------



## Trade

My wife and I walked in our neighborhood today. 2 miles in 40 minutes. I calculated the 2 mile route using this website: 

I think I posted it before a while back, but here it is again. 

https://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


----------



## Lara

Trade said:


> My wife and I walked in our neighborhood today. 2 miles in 40 minutes. I calculated the 2 mile route using this website: I think I posted it before... https://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


Thanks! That link is great! I missed it if you posted it before.

The Greenway I use is not a rails to trails but there is one of those in Durham NC that my sister uses. It's beautiful from what I see on the news but I'm afraid of that area. They've had a few news worthy incidences. The greenway I use has never had any unfortunate incidences. I can walk to it from my house. The greenway entrance at the end of the cul-de-sac is unmarked so my neighborhood doesn't see any through-traffic to it. It meanders along a creek to a pretty lake and connects with a huge park. It's well maintained.


----------



## jujube

I love to walk.  My right foot hasn't been "right" since I did something to it in India in February, but I'm still trying to get my 2-3 miles in a couple times a week. I'm seeing the ortho on Monday.

I have a favorite walk in North Carolina that I love to do 4-5 times a week early in the morning.  It's about a 3-mile round trip with a stop at a cemetery in the middle.  I can sit on a bench, look at the old gravestones and the beautiful mountains and not even think about the rest of the walk home.  As the old saying goes: "Sometimes I sits and thinks and sometimes I just sits".


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson "WALKIN'


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> My wife and I walked in our neighborhood today. 2 miles in 40 minutes. I calculated the 2 mile route using this website:
> 
> I think I posted it before a while back, but here it is again.
> 
> https://www.gmap-pedometer.com/




Good fir you you and your wife trade. I had the pleasure of walking with my man this morning so we went on a proper boardwalk and it was lovely. It was only 3 degrees Celsius but the wind was really cold.Luckliy the sun was out. Oh how I missed the sunshine. Life seems dull & drab without it. 


Lara said:


> Thanks! That link is great! I missed it if you posted it before.
> 
> The Greenway I use is not a rails to trails but there is one of those in Durham NC that my sister uses. It's beautiful from what I see on the news but I'm afraid of that area. They've had a few news worthy incidences. The greenway I use has never had any unfortunate incidences. I can walk to it from my house. The greenway entrance at the end of the cul-de-sac is unmarked so my neighborhood doesn't see any through-traffic to it. It meanders along a creek to a pretty lake and connects with a huge park. It's well maintained.


That sounds like a beautiful walk Lara. It’s so nice to meet some other walkers here and share our experiences. 



jujube said:


> I love to walk.  My right foot hasn't been "right" since I did something to it in India in February, but I'm still trying to get my 2-3 miles in a couple times a week. I'm seeing the ortho on Monday.
> 
> I have a favorite walk in North Carolina that I love to do 4-5 times a week early in the morning.  It's about a 3-mile round trip with a stop at a cemetery in the middle.  I can sit on a bench, look at the old gravestones and the beautiful mountains and not even think about the rest of the walk home.  As the old saying goes: "Sometimes I sits and thinks and sometimes I just sits".



Thats quite the walk you do jujube. Love them things. Lol. Cemetery’s can be peaceful serene places to stop and rest.
Good lunch at your ortho appointment.


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday was a 4 km walk but the weather was dull and cloudy so I didn’t take any pictures but today the sun was out so I did. Here are some pictures of some birds and the thawing lake.
Our dogs love this walk. They get to see other dogs and their owners. 

Note that our Canada geese our HUGE and can be somewhat aggressive.


----------



## Lon

I walk with my WALKER because I cannot do other types of exercises.


----------



## Meanderer

Randy Travis - Walk Our Own Road (With Kris Kristofferson)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

Lon said:


> I walk with my WALKER because I cannot do other types of exercises.


Good for you Lon. It’s so important to keep active; for both mind & body. 
Keep it up!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## needshave

We like to walk the grounds of our Local University. It's safe night or day with Emergency help buttons every 300 yards. It is a demanding course with many hills, winding steep sidewalks, and steps all on beautiful herringbone brick sidewalks. Our course winds through the historic grounds of the university past many huge historic brick halls, chapels, Natatoriums, Museums, and classrooms, over duck populated ponds and creeks and then exiting into a very walkable historic downtown area of 60K people. It's a very enjoyable and beautiful area to take an early morning walk or late night stroll.


----------



## Wren

Due to the lovely weather I’ve been out and about walking every day this week and lost 2lb, it makes such a difference


----------



## Keesha

Great news Wren. Walking is a great way to lose weight. 


The university grounds sounds like an enjoyable walk needshave . 


Today the temperature went up to 20 C which is about 70 F. The sun was beaming brightly all day. It was a beautiful Sunday and I enjoyed it. 


This walk is on a trail that’s surrounded mostly red and jack pines. A tree with woodpecker holes and my man’s shadow

Thanks for the walking tunes. 
This place has some really sweet members.


----------



## needshave

Keesha, beautiful area. You can get lost and find yourself in that atmosphere. When I was growing up we lived in the Middle of acres of mature spruce trees the family planted. My father had a saying...."In the Pines, In the Pines, where the sun never shines" Enjoy them!


----------



## moviequeen1

I am a life long walker,since I never felt comfortable behind the wheel. I walk everywhere within reason.If I'm going to one of the big box stores/movies,I'll take the bus since its too far for me to walk.
I walk 3 times a day weather permitting. I start with an early morning walk around 6:30-6:45am,I walk 3 blocks to get the paper.If I have no plans for the day,my mid morning walk   will be anywhere from 4-6 blocks.My last walk of the day is after lunch&nap,I usually go around the block
I'm use to walking in all types of weather,when I was working,would walk the 8 blocks to work.In winter,it certainly was a challenge esp when the sidewalks hadn't been shoveled. I have no desire to go to a gym,I prefer walking outside in the fresh air Sue


----------



## Keesha

Hey Needshave,
Yes, These type of pines can get tall and lanky, shading out much of the sunlight . These trees always remind me of ‘The Group of Seven’ painters from Canada. Some of their pine tree pics became world famous and were painted up north in places I’ve been. 

Don’t you just love the smell of pine? Oh it’s so soothing isn’t it?
Its not only the sights and sounds I love while walking but also the different scents. 

Today we walked approximately 8 kilometres and it’s a fantastic day. The sun is shining, the sky is blue, the temperature was so comfortable especially   for brisk walking.  I wore my sun cap, my sun glasses , light jacket and an MP3 player to listen to some music. A hand picked selection that totally rocks, especially in this field cause I’ve got pipes and love to sing, so did. And loudly. 

Here are some of my crocuses popping up through the leaves. Purple & yellow ones. 
They almost match my nail polish. Lol .

Yellow ones.



And my own shadow which I found amusing . 



Do do any of you listen to music sometimes while you walk?


----------



## Keesha

Hi Sue,
So glad you joined us. Walkers unit! 

While I don’t mind driving, i prefer either walking or riding my bicycle. Like yourself I’ve been a walker all my life and hope I keep walking until I no longer can. Hopefully that will be a long time from now. 
We don’t have buses around here. In the city there are but I literally ‘hated’ taking them with a passion. 

Like  yourself, , I also walk in all types of weather; rain or shine my girls need their walk and I enjoy the fresh air. Another thing I really enjoy about walking is the freedom. There’s nobody around crowding my space. 


Unfortunately the site isn’t letting me upload any more pictures so I will try later. 


Do any of take water with you? If so, how? 
Bottled water? A flask? Wineskin? A cooler?


----------



## Lara

Keesha, you are so right about being "fun loving". 
I'm wild about your photos like your lavender nail polish 
that matches the field of purple crocus
...and your fabulously fun shadow in the field. :yougogirl:


----------



## moviequeen1

Whenever I'm out walking I always have my cellphone with me.On a sunny summer day,if its not too humid, I take bottled water with me.If its too hot/humid I won't walk far Sue


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Keesha, you are so right about being "fun loving".
> I'm wild about your photos like your lavender nail polish
> that matches the field of purple crocus
> ...and your fabulously fun shadow in the field. :yougogirl:



Thank you Lara. From my observations you’re pretty fun yourself. :heart:



moviequeen1 said:


> Whenever I'm out walking I always have my cellphone with me.On a sunny summer day,if its not too humid, I take bottled water with me.If its too hot/humid I won't walk far Sue


Thanks moviequeen. I like to take  bottled water on hot days also. Can you get tunes on your cell phone? 
That’s a good idea. Do you have ear plugs like ear buds? The camera on the cell is a nice feature also

Since the weather has been nicer I’ve been walking more with my dogs. Today was approximately 12 kilometres. 
They just love this weather and are in their prime of day. They are currently crashed though. A dogs life is pretty sweet I must say. 

Today was no exception. It’s gorgeous out there. My girls are such troopers. My littlest girls legs are maybe 3 inches. Her legs really have to move to keep up with me but she does and surprisingly well, especially considering she’s 12 years old.


----------



## Meanderer

Just take your shoes for a walk!nthego:


----------



## moviequeen1

Keesha,to answer your question,I don't have a smartphone just a regular flip phone.I would find walking with ear plugs a distraction as I'm always concentrating where I'm going,watching out for any idiot drivers who always try and beat the light Sue


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Just take your shoes for a walk!nthego:




:saywhat:


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Keesha,to answer your question,I don't have a smartphone just a regular flip phone.I would find walking with ear plugs a distraction as I'm always concentrating where I'm going,watching out for any idiot drivers who always try and beat the light Sue



Moviequeen, I understand what you mean. That’s why I don’t take my MP3 player whenever I’m on or near roads. I need to be able to hear for cars. Plus I’d rather listen to the sounds of nature. Sometimes I like to listen to music though. 
My mind is loving these walks but my legs aren’t quite there yet. Lol. 
Isn’t this weather beautiful for walking?


----------



## Meanderer

Actually.....


----------



## RadishRose

When I was young, we'd walk for hours, all over town, taking most of the day.. Hip and back won't let me anymore, but I do shorts walks each day with doggie of course. I walk at stores like Walmart and Target for execise, but need the cart to lean on, lol. 

It's wonderful to walk a lot. You see interesting things, enjoy the beauty if in the country. Good for you!


----------



## Meanderer

Walking
BY THOMAS TRAHERNE

To walk abroad is, not with eyes, 
But thoughts, the fields to see and prize; 
Else may the silent feet, 
Like logs of wood, 
Move up and down, and see no good 
Nor joy nor glory meet. 

Ev’n carts and wheels their place do change, 
But cannot see, though very strange 
The glory that is by; 
Dead puppets may 
Move in the bright and glorious day, 
Yet not behold the sky. 

And are not men than they more blind, 
Who having eyes yet never find 
The bliss in which they move; 
Like statues dead 
They up and down are carried 
Yet never see nor love. 

To walk is by a thought to go; 
To move in spirit to and fro; 
To mind the good we see; 
To taste the sweet; 
Observing all the things we meet 
How choice and rich they be. 

To note the beauty of the day, 
And golden fields of corn survey; 
Admire each pretty flow’r 
With its sweet smell; 
To praise their Maker, and to tell 
The marks of his great pow’r. 

To fly abroad like active bees, 
Among the hedges and the trees, 
To cull the dew that lies 
On ev’ry blade, 
From ev’ry blossom; till we lade 
Our minds, as they their thighs. 

Observe those rich and glorious things, 
The rivers, meadows, woods, and springs, 
The fructifying sun; 
To note from far 
The rising of each twinkling star 
For us his race to run. 

A little child these well perceives, 
Who, tumbling in green grass and leaves, 
May rich as kings be thought, 
But there’s a sight 
Which perfect manhood may delight, 
To which we shall be brought. 

While in those pleasant paths we talk, 
’Tis that tow’rds which at last we walk; 
For we may by degrees 
Wisely proceed 
Pleasures of love and praise to heed, 
From viewing herbs and trees.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> When I was young, we'd walk for hours, all over town, taking most of the day.. Hip and back won't let me anymore, but I do shorts walks each day with doggie of course. I walk at stores like Walmart and Target for execise, but need the cart to lean on, lol.
> 
> It's wonderful to walk a lot. You see interesting things, enjoy the beauty if in the country. Good for you!


Thank you for telling us about your walking adventures RaddishRose.
Walking is grand, I agree. It’s exciting seeing all the different things, feeling the sun and wind , hearing the birds and other sounds, and smelling the fresh air while letting part of our mind drift or wander. At least mine does. 
It’s almost like an active form of meditation.

I am sorry that you can’t walk as far as you’d like to any more due to your hips and back but I’m really glad to read that you still take short walks. Your attitude is delightful and I think a positive attitude really makes a big difference to life in general. 
We basically get back what we put out. 

I hope others post about their short walks. I’m sometimes doing mini marathons but I’m a bit out of the ordinary, as you may have noticed .:rofl:

This morning was -5. It’s now 15 degrees Celsius. We had snow the other night but the temps are going up to 26 this week. 
Spring has sprung. Yayyyyy! Finally! :banana:


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Actually.....





Meanderer said:


> Walking
> BY THOMAS TRAHERNE
> 
> To walk abroad is, not with eyes,
> But thoughts, the fields to see and prize;
> Else may the silent feet,
> Like logs of wood,
> Move up and down, and see no good
> Nor joy nor glory meet.
> 
> Ev’n carts and wheels their place do change,
> But cannot see, though very strange
> The glory that is by;
> Dead puppets may
> Move in the bright and glorious day,
> Yet not behold the sky.
> 
> And are not men than they more blind,
> Who having eyes yet never find
> The bliss in which they move;
> Like statues dead
> They up and down are carried
> Yet never see nor love.
> 
> To walk is by a thought to go;
> To move in spirit to and fro;
> To mind the good we see;
> To taste the sweet;
> Observing all the things we meet
> How choice and rich they be.
> 
> To note the beauty of the day,
> And golden fields of corn survey;
> Admire each pretty flow’r
> With its sweet smell;
> To praise their Maker, and to tell
> The marks of his great pow’r.
> 
> To fly abroad like active bees,
> Among the hedges and the trees,
> To cull the dew that lies
> On ev’ry blade,
> From ev’ry blossom; till we lade
> Our minds, as they their thighs.
> 
> Observe those rich and glorious things,
> The rivers, meadows, woods, and springs,
> The fructifying sun;
> To note from far
> The rising of each twinkling star
> For us his race to run.
> 
> A little child these well perceives,
> Who, tumbling in green grass and leaves,
> May rich as kings be thought,
> But there’s a sight
> Which perfect manhood may delight,
> To which we shall be brought.
> 
> While in those pleasant paths we talk,
> ’Tis that tow’rds which at last we walk;
> For we may by degrees
> Wisely proceed
> Pleasures of love and praise to heed,
> From viewing herbs and trees.


This is lovely. 



RadishRose said:


>


:thankyou:


----------



## Lon

I set a personal goal of walking 2.5 miles daily with my STATE OF THE ART WALKER. Sound easy? With Rheumatoid Arthritis and Peripheral Neuropathy not really.


----------



## Keesha

Lon said:


> I set a personal goal of walking 2.5 miles daily with my STATE OF THE ART WALKER. Sound easy? With Rheumatoid Arthritis and Peripheral Neuropathy not really.
> 
> View attachment 51629



THAT is fantastic Lon. A 2.5 mile goal is nothing is snub at. 
From my experience with my arthritis, it hurts a lot more when I’m inactive. The best thing for my mind & body is to stay as active as I possibly can and I sincerely hope to inspire others to do so. 
Your story is most inspirational Lon and thanks for sharing. 
Hey, take a few pics and post them next time. Lol

Do you find it helps you arthritis Lon?


----------



## Lon

Keesha said:


> THAT is fantastic Lon. A 2.5 mile goal is nothing is snub at.
> From my experience with my arthritis, it hurts a lot more when I’m inactive. The best thing for my mind & body is to stay as active as I possibly can and I sincerely hope to inspire others to do so.
> Your story is most inspirational Lon and thanks for sharing.
> Hey, take a few pics and post them next time. Lol
> 
> Do you find it helps you arthritis Lon?



Yes it helps both the Rheumatoid Arthritis and Peripheral Neuropathy. Walking can boost ENDORPHINS.


----------



## Keesha

Lon said:


> Yes it helps both the Rheumatoid Arthritis and Peripheral Neuropathy. Walking can boost ENDORPHINS.



Terrific! Yep! Those endorphins and cortisol ; our natural ‘feel good’ pain relievers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Buckeye

I have no excuse for not walking every day. None.  But I'm lucky to get in 4 walks per week.  I live in a gated community in Geezer Nation (suburb of Phoenix) so I don't have any traffic issues, and the weather is almost never an issue, the 2.2 mile "loop" thru the community has sidewalks, no physical limitations, etc.  I just need to get motivated again.  It is totally therapeutic for the body and soul.  Sigh.


----------



## Keesha

Hoot N Annie said:


> I have no excuse for not walking every day. None.  But I'm lucky to get in 4 walks per week.  I live in a gated community in Geezer Nation (suburb of Phoenix) so I don't have any traffic issues, and the weather is almost never an issue, the 2.2 mile "loop" thru the community has sidewalks, no physical limitations, etc.  I just need to get motivated again.  It is totally therapeutic for the body and soul.  Sigh.



Hey! Well just telling us about it, makes you accountable. 
So how about you come back tomorrow and tell us all about your walk. Id like to be the senior forum’s ‘walk supporter.’ 
We’ll start a health habit together. There’s power in numbers.
Go Hoot N Annie! 
Go Hoot N Annie! 

Annoying yet?:shrug:

You can do this. The weather is nicer. You’ll feel better about yourself.
Its ALL good.


----------



## Buckeye

Okay, since you guilted me into it, I walked a little over 2 1/2 miles this morning.  Perfect weather (70 F or so).


----------



## Keesha

Hoot N Annie said:


> Okay, since you guilted me into it, I walked a little over 2 1/2 miles this morning.  Perfect weather (70 F or so).



Way to go Hoot N Annie. :clap: I knew you could do this:woohoo1:

And it is a ‘perfect’ day. Just glorious! 
I’ve just come back from picking up my pansies. Now I’m going to make 6 hanging baskets. 

This place is hard to walk away from. It’s so big one actually gets a substantial walk just looking


----------



## CarolfromTX

I walk about 1.3 miles in the morning with my dogs. It's about all I can stand in one go. LOL! I'd like to walk in the evenings, but most days it's too dang hot. I do enjoy it. I am motivated by not wanting to become a total couch potato.


----------



## Buckeye

Only covered 2 miles this morning.  Cold (60F) and cloudy here in the Sonoran Dessert.  There's a large brush fire (11,000+ acres) about 100 miles north of me, but the wind is blowing towards Colorado.


----------



## Keesha

CarolfromTX said:


> I walk about 1.3 miles in the morning with my dogs. It's about all I can stand in one go. LOL! I'd like to walk in the evenings, but most days it's too dang hot. I do enjoy it. I am motivated by not wanting to become a total couch potato.



Good for you Carol. Any amount of walking is good but 1.3 miles is terrific. Keep it up. 


Hoot N Annie said:


> Only covered 2 miles this morning.  Cold (60F) and cloudy here in the Sonoran Dessert.  There's a large brush fire (11,000+ acres) about 100 miles north of me, but the wind is blowing towards Colorado.



Sixty degrees is cold? :shrug: lol ok. 
2 miles is really good Hoot N Annie. Stay clear of that fire. That sounds dangerous. 

I am glad we have some daily walkers here. Support is helpful !


----------



## Keesha

Today was another gorgeous day and I walked 6 to 7 kilometres but split into into 2 walks. 
It was good that I did because it poured down. Luckily I was inside. 
In between walks I planted pansies and did some general gardening. 

Does anyone wear SKORTS?
I love those things. Part skirt/ part shorts;  Best of both worlds. 

It feels so good having the sun and wind on my skin and yes I wear sunscreen. 
So glad I have prescription sunglasses too.


----------



## Buckeye

Great morning for a walk here in the Sonoran Desert - temp in low 70s and blue skies.  Did one "lap" around the neighborhood, which is a little over 2 miles.


----------



## Keesha

Sounds good Hoot N.  I knew you could do this and would. Yayyyyy! 

( we need a cheerleader emoji ) lol 

Today was cloudy, grey and much cooler. Only 13 degrees. 
I walked around the block with the girls and it is about 5 kilometres. 
We saw a lot of dogs and quite a few people doing yard work. 
Yep! I really like where we live. We have super nice neighbours

P.S. glad I went when I did cause now it’s raining.


----------



## moviequeen1

I did my usual 3 walks today,though the local weather experts as usual got the forecast wrong.They predicted thunderstorms/heavy rain,never materialized here in the city.It was a partly sunny day,a bit breezy this afternoon
I've been wearing my capri pants the past 2 days,temps in low 70's.I'm waiting for warmer temps to wear my shorts.
Keesha,I use to wear skorts to work during summer months,once in awhile I would wear them at church during summer Sue


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> I did my usual 3 walks today,though the local weather experts as usual got the forecast wrong.They predicted thunderstorms/heavy rain,never materialized here in the city.It was a partly sunny day,a bit breezy this afternoon
> I've been wearing my capri pants the past 2 days,temps in low 70's.I'm waiting for warmer temps to wear my shorts.
> Keesha,I use to wear skorts to work during summer months,once in awhile I would wear them at church during summer Sue




Good for you Sue ( moviequeen )  Three walks a day is being a motivated walker. 

This is my first time ever wearing skorts and I LOVE them. I picked up three pairs and they fit great and are SUPER comfortable, even more so than shorts. It went up to 80 degrees here which was hot enough for me.  Anything over 60 degrees is warm enough for me to wear my skorts. They’re now my favourite thing to wear. 
Thank you btw.


----------



## Buckeye

Took this picture on my walk this morning.  Did about 2 miles as usual.  

Not sure why the picture is improperly oriented - maybe someone can fix it for me


----------



## Keesha

View attachment 51796
What a gorgeous tree Hoot. Is this yours or is in your neighbourhood ?
What type of tree is it?

Believe it or not I haven’t been for my morning walk . I got lazy. It’s rainy and wet outside and I’m being a total wuss. 
The sun is starting to break through now so I’ll start getting ready. 
I didn’t even do my routine morning yoga. 

Ill be sure to post later on when I get my stuff together. Lol 

Way to go Hoot N Annie. You are being very consistent. 
Are you feeling better about yourself for doing this? 
May I call you Hoot for short ?


----------



## Buckeye

This tree is a block or so from my house.  It's beside the parking lot for the country club.  No idea what kind of tree it is, though.  Walking is a good way to clear my head and to start the day with something positive.  Now, I should start going back to the gym, but.....

And yes, please call me Hoot.


----------



## Keesha

It’s lovely whatever type it is. Walking is a good positive way to start the day, I agree. It sets the time of the day. 
Today the wind is fierce. In fact our power keeps flickering off, meaning we are probably going to lose it. We are, after all in tornado zoning. 

The clouds parted and the sun finally came out. It’s currently 22 degrees which is about 73 . 
Walked about 3 1/2 kilometres. View attachment 51801

View attachment 51802

View attachment 51803

View attachment 51804

View attachment 51805


----------



## Buckeye

Great morning for a walk!  Did a little over 2 miles. Calorie wise, I think that allows for a large orange-cranberry muffin....


----------



## Buckeye

Good morning all -  did 2 1/4 miles this morning.  I think I'll take tomorrow off.   

Have a great day!


----------



## NancyNGA

You folks are doing great! Think I'll join you. I used to walk every day, until there got to be more chores to do.  It would be just after dark, when the only other thing one might do is housework.


----------



## Keesha

Yeah Nancy. We would love for you to join in our daily walks. I’ll even stop posting lots of pictures since I think that slows down some people computers. 

Today I walked about 2 1/2 miles with my husband and our dogs , since he was home. It’s a gorgeous day today. Blue sky and sunny; about 70 degrees. 

Keep it up Hoot. You are doing great.


----------



## moviequeen1

My longer walk this morning was strolling 6 blocks to church and back, warm enough for me to wear my capri pants with a sweater. When I got home,I changed into my shorts and knit top.My afternoon walk was 3 blocks to drop letters off at a mailbx.Its been a partly sunny day high near 70,love it Sue


----------



## NancyNGA

Good job, Sue.  Everything counts.

You guys made me do it! I didn't want to. Only 1.3 miles, but a pretty fast pace.  Found out I should wear a different pair of shoes next time.  Not used to walking on sidewalks.  Two pictures along this particular route.  

Front entrance of a classroom building.  It is a pretty building in daylight.



Rear entrance to basketball/gymnastics arena.  This is a weird shaped building. The darker it is, the better it looks.  lol



Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## Keesha

Good job Sue. I wore my capris yesterday also. The weather has been incredible lately. Sunny and warm. 

It’s great to see you walking Nancy and yes proper shoes are  very important. I’m very picky about the shoes I wear walking. 
The architecture of those building is very attractive. Do you pass them while walking?

Today I walked between 6 and 7 kilometres. 

Hope you had a good day off Hoot. We expect you back tomorrow.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today on my afternoon walk,I took my close friends Marcia&Dave's family dog,Aker,who is a pharoh hound for our usual 3 block walk. Three years ago,I started to walk him whenever Marcia needed me to,he hates the bone chilling winter temps,and the rain,.The first time I took him for a walk was a winter's day,he started to pull me until I told him in  an angry voice'stop it,heel". He looked at me, realized I was the boss,ever since then no problems I love my 'buddy boy'{my nickname for him} He's always happy to see me wagging his tail,sometimes when I bend over to hug him,he'll lick my nose. Today was a lovely day for a walk,sunny in the 60's,was wearing my capri pants.  As I was leaving,I came over to the sofa,hugged him,he licked me ear and sighed. I'll be walking him tomorrow afternoon as well Sue


----------



## woody

Currently on a train heading back from NYC - did the Great Saunter in NYC last Saturday.  It's a 32 mile walk around the entire island of Manhattan, in one day.  Walked it with my daughter.  It started at Fraunces Tavern on the Lower Eastside, went up the Westside to about 210th st, turned right and zigzagged down through Harlem to the Eastside and back down to Fraunces Tavern.  It was the 33rd annual (always) first Saturday in May hosted by a group named SHorewalkers - so we do stay as close to the shore line as possible.  It was hard, my legs are still quite sore, but glad I did it.  Building up to this, set a goal of 15,000 steps a day, probably made that goal about 75% of the time and did add in some extra long walks on weekends to build up distance.  I do like to walk!


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Today on my afternoon walk,I took my close friends Marcia&Dave's family dog,Aker,who is a pharoh hound for our usual 3 block walk. Three years ago,I started to walk him whenever Marcia needed me to,he hates the bone chilling winter temps,and the rain,.The first time I took him for a walk was a winter's day,he started to pull me until I told him in  an angry voice'stop it,heel". He looked at me, realized I was the boss,ever since then no problems I love my 'buddy boy'{my nickname for him} He's always happy to see me wagging his tail,sometimes when I bend over to hug him,he'll lick my nose. Today was a lovely day for a walk,sunny in the 60's,was wearing my capri pants.  As I was leaving,I came over to the sofa,hugged him,he licked me ear and sighed. I'll be walking him tomorrow afternoon as well Sue



Nothing better than having a friendly dog to walk with. What could be nicer?
Pharoh hounds would be cold. They are generally on the thin side. Right?
Sounds like fun Sue.

I walked an extra 2 plus kilometres tonight. It was a nice evening and my girls didn’t mind.


----------



## Keesha

woody said:


> Currently on a train heading back from NYC - did the Great Saunter in NYC last Saturday.  It's a 32 mile walk around the entire island of Manhattan, in one day.  Walked it with my daughter.  It started at Fraunces Tavern on the Lower Eastside, went up the Westside to about 210th st, turned right and zigzagged down through Harlem to the Eastside and back down to Fraunces Tavern.  It was the 33rd annual (always) first Saturday in May hosted by a group named SHorewalkers - so we do stay as close to the shore line as possible.  It was hard, my legs are still quite sore, but glad I did it.  Building up to this, set a goal of 15,000 steps a day, probably made that goal about 75% of the time and did add in some extra long walks on weekends to build up distance.  I do like to walk!




A 32 mile walk around Manhattan with your daughter. First off, WAY TO GO :clap:. That’s quite the accomplishment but to do that with your daughter makes it super special. :heart:What an inspiring post to read. Ok now my marathon walks don’t seem like much. 
Thanks for sharing your adventurous walk


----------



## NancyNGA

Tonight, no stopping to take pictures, so tried to keep up the pace. According to Google Maps, 1.4 miles, and 28 minutes.  That's 3 mph.  No desire to go faster, in fact maybe a little slower.  It becomes like real work at 3 mph, and not fun = won't do it.  Still not the best shoes, but better.  The track was locked tonight, but is not supposed to be.  If it's open tomorrow I'll do 1 walking lap around that and bring it up above 30 minutes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha said:


> ...Today I walked between 6 and 7 kilometres. ...


That's a long walk, Keesha!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Tonight, no stopping to take pictures, so tried to keep up the pace. According to Google Maps, 1.4 miles, and 28 minutes.  That's 3 mph.  No desire to go faster, in fact maybe a little slower.  It becomes like real work at 3 mph, and not fun = won't do it.  Still not the best shoes, but better.  The track was locked tonight, but is not supposed to be.  If it's open tomorrow I'll do 1 walking lap around that and bring it up above 30 minutes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, here's the thing with 3 mph.   To keep it up you have to concentrate on keeping it up.  If your mind wanders, you (I) unconsciously slow down.  And, heaven forbid, you start overthinking, pretty soon you're down to a slow mosey.  Moseying is not efficient.  Ideal is 2.5 mph.  You can think a little and smell some roses, or magnolias, along the way. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, here's the thing with 3 mph.   To keep it up you have to concentrate on keeping it up.  If your mind wanders, you (I) unconsciously slow down.  And, heaven forbid, you start overthinking, pretty soon you're down to a slow mosey.  Moseying is not efficient.  Ideal is 2.5 mph.  You can think a little and smell some roses, or magnolias, along the way. layful:



Do they make a "Cruise control" for walking?


----------



## Buckeye

Walked about 2 miles yesterday and today.  Now we are headed out to a couple of Estate sales.  (That's one advantage to living in Geezer Nation - lots of estate sales. )


----------



## Keesha

Cruise control. Haha. My man would be purchasing that pronto. layful:

I’m with you Nancy. If you’re going to walk, you might as well make it enjoyable. That way you’ll most likely keep it up.
I walk fast also. Even my girlfriend says she’s in a sweat when she walks with me but I’m use to walking by myself so I do have my preferred speed. Lol! 

A good pair of walking shoes can’t be overstated. It’s recommended that you purchase the best pair you can afford.
 Foot support is important. Proper footwear helps keep our spine in alignment as well as being comfortable. 

Today is a gorgeous sunny day. It’s in the mid seventies so I wore a pair of skorts along with a comfortable pair of sockless sandals. We walked about 5 kilometres. I’ve got lots of yard work to do so need to reserve some energy. Lol 

Hey Hoot. Are estate sales where everything sold from the house all at one time?
Ive never been to one but I’d really like to. 
Have fun. 

Have a great day everyone  :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

Tonight I did 31 minutes, same route.  I'm going to go by the minutes, rather than the miles.  They used to say shoot for 30 minutes of cardio, 3 or 4 times a week.  Mowing the back lawn will count. (See, I'm making excuses already.  lol) 

I've never been to an estate sale either.  Sounds interesting. It's become rather commercialized here.  Big events.  Lots of professional sellers show up early. Just remembered I went to a farm equipment estate sale once  years ago. 

Good job, everyone!


----------



## Buckeye

Keesha - Yes, that's the general idea - furniture, all the kitchen stuff, tools, patio furniture etc all go.  Usually a 3 day event from 7 am till 1 pm.  There are 4 or 5 companies out here that do this all the time.  check out estatesales.net  - I have them send me email for sales within 10 miles.  I may skip going for several weeks, then go to two or three in one day.  15 or 20 minutes is about all I need but my new SO can spend an hour at each one.

I need to get an early start on my walk in the morning -it's beginning to heat up.


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Tonight I did 31 minutes, same route.  I'm going to go by the minutes, rather than the miles.  They used to say shoot for 30 minutes of cardio, 3 or 4 times a week.  Mowing the back lawn will count. (See, I'm making excuses already.  lol)
> 
> I've never been to an estate sale either.  Sounds interesting. It's become rather commercialized here.  Big events.  Lots of professional sellers show up early. Just remembered I went to a farm equipment estate sale once  years ago.
> 
> Good job, everyone!



Yes 30 minutes 3 or 4 times a week is excellent and I agree that mowing the lawn should be included. So should raking . Lol 

You’ve never been to an estate sale either. Now I don’t feel so left out. We’ll have to add it to our bucket list of things to do. 
Good job Nancy. You’re doing this :thumbsup:


----------



## Keesha

Hoot N Annie said:


> Keesha - Yes, that's the general idea - furniture, all the kitchen stuff, tools, patio furniture etc all go.  Usually a 3 day event from 7 am till 1 pm.  There are 4 or 5 companies out here that do this all the time.  check out estatesales.net  - I have them send me email for sales within 10 miles.  I may skip going for several weeks, then go to two or three in one day.  15 or 20 minutes is about all I need but my new SO can spend an hour at each one.
> 
> I need to get an early start on my walk in the morning -it's beginning to heat up.



Well thank you for the info Hoot! Gosh! These things sound very organized. I will check them out online and see if I can get the same thing. We are redoing our entire kitchen and are in need of some things and this would be a good way to get them without spending too much. Plus there’s the ‘unique’ factor to consider. I think I could spend a bit of time looking around at stuff. My SO would be twiddling his thumbs waiting impatiently. Lol! 

Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Last night I did NOT go walking.   Had an excuse.  Lots of stuff to do in the afternoon, including spraying some weeds in the country, and grocery shopping, and by the time I got back home, I was burned out.  Tonight I see no good reason not to walk.  (Note, I didn't exactly commit. )


----------



## Meanderer

Smoking weed in the country & hosiery shopping, are no excuse!


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Smoking weed in the country & hosiery shopping, are no excuse!



WHAT? :shrug: Since when ? :rofl:

Ok so yesterday I walked between 6 & 7 kilometres but today I only did an even four. 
I’m liking the idea of wearing the skorts. They are SUPER comfortable PLUS it gives my legs a chance to get some lovely colour on them  ; while walking and smoking my weed in the country :grin:
That was funny.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Thirty-four (34) minutes tonight.  Tried to incorporate some arm movements while walking---when no one was in sight.


----------



## Buckeye

Almost time for me to head out the door for my morning walk.  If I can leave it 6:45 I'll be back home by 7:30 or so.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Keesha

Did my morning walk - 4 km and wished I had taken my  camera with me. 
There are some bright yellow flowers that pop up every spring and they look gorgeous right now. They actually grow in the spring water. It looks so pretty , so this afternoon I will go back and take a picture.

Have a great day


----------



## Meanderer

Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Hand Me Down My Walking Shoes


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer, that was very cool. Great swing tune. The instrumental is impressive. I wondered if he was going to play that trumpet but once he did, he really played. 

Thanks. That was fun.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just checking in...  Walked 35 minutes tonight, 83 degrees at 9 pm.  New route.  Ran across this sign, headed that direction, and got lost. 

 ..:joke:


----------



## Keesha

*Pretty Yellow Flowers!*

Food truck:lol:

This morning I had the pleasure of walking with my better half so needless to say, my walk wasn’t as far. His leaf blower isn’t working properly so I got to hear all about it. :grin:

Here are the pretty buttercup yellow flowers I promised. I actually look forward to seeing these every spring. They come up in a matter of days and are gone in a matter of days but they sure brighten up the walk. 
I wish I knew what they were called. If anybody knows please let me know cause I’ve seen these same flowers for over 20 years now and still don’t know their name.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Happy Mother’s Day to my fellow walkers. I hope you have a fabulous day. 

Last night we went on a great walk with my brother and his dog so we had 3 dogs with us. 
It was fun. I   have a picture  of the view from the front of the house. The scenery was beautiful. 

Today my husband took me for a special walk and bought me lunch which was delicious. He surprised me with dairy free salted caramel ice cream. Ohhhh yummmm. That’s why I’m still with him. :yes:


A few pics I took on the way. My girls chased these into the water.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Beautiful pictures of both your country walks, and the wildflowers, Keesha !  
I think that those little yellow flowers are a species of violets. When I looked at the pictures, I could see that the leaves looked almost the same as the purple violets in my yard; so I looked up “yellow violets” and sure enough, they look like what you have in the picture. 
Violets are edible, both the flowers and the leaves, so I try to keep mine watered, and they come up all over in my yard , especially in the spring when they are blooming. 
I pick the leaves and use them in salads , scrambled eggs, and green smoothies. The little flowers are beautiful edible decorations in a salad, too. 

https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/flower/downy-yellow-violet


----------



## Keesha

Happyflowerlady said:


> Beautiful pictures of both your country walks, and the wildflowers, Keesha !
> I think that those little yellow flowers are a species of violets. When I looked at the pictures, I could see that the leaves looked almost the same as the purple violets in my yard; so I looked up “yellow violets” and sure enough, they look like what you have in the picture.
> Violets are edible, both the flowers and the leaves, so I try to keep mine watered, and they come up all over in my yard , especially in the spring when they are blooming.
> I pick the leaves and use them in salads , scrambled eggs, and green smoothies. The little flowers are beautiful edible decorations in a salad, too.
> 
> https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/flower/downy-yellow-violet



Hey Happyflowerlady. 
Well thank you very much for the compliments and trying to help me figure out what these flowers are. I see that we are very similar in the fact that we both love flowers and enjoy eating healthy things. Spring flowers have such healing qualities in them. 

I don’t think these are downy yellow violets. They are VERY similar but my yellow flowers don’t resemble pansies at all. If you observe the flower itself , they are completely different. Mine are brighter yellow and have a distinct circular centre different altogether from the violet one. 


Downy yellow violet  flower


These yellow flowers



Your downy yellow pansies sure look pretty though and I’d be just as thrilled to spot them growing around here also.
Thanks again . That was so sweet. :heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

Yellow Marsh Marigold?






https://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/plant-of-the-week/caltha_palustris.shtml


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Okay........ so do NOT eat them , Keesha !  I think that they are marsh marigolds, and it says they are not edible when raw. This picture definitely looks more like what you have in your picture, and it grows in Canada and near water, 

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/marsh-marigold.aspx


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Yellow Marsh Marigold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/plant-of-the-week/caltha_palustris.shtml



OMG Nancy. Thank you so much. 
That’s it! Yellow Marsh Marigolds! I replied earlier but my phone died on me. 
Wow! After all these years I finally discovered what they are. 
They’re definitely a marsh flower as they literally grow in water. 
So very cool. :clap:

Thank you ladies for your help in naming these pretty flowers. 
I will now read up on them. :flowers:


----------



## Keesha

Happyflowerlady said:


> Okay........ so do NOT eat them , Keesha !  I think that they are marsh marigolds, and it says they are not edible when raw. This picture definitely looks more like what you have in your picture, and it grows in Canada and near water,
> 
> http://www.ediblewildfood.com/marsh-marigold.aspx



Agreed! :yes:

Yellow Marsh Marigolds. 
YAYYYY! 
Thank you! :grin:


----------



## NancyNGA

Thirty minutes even tonight.?...  Along the way ... statue of _"Vince Dooley, on the Shoulders of Two Offensive Linemen,"_ taken from the backside. They didn't look that offensive to me, and Dooley's backfield is *not* in motion.    layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Thirty minutes tonight.  That cartoon about dance walking got me interested in the concept.  It's called Prancercising.   I may try this next time. layful:


----------



## jujube

I really love walking....my favorite exercise.  I saw the ortho today and he wants me in the big black ugly boot for another month.  It is NOT fun walking in that thing....I look like a duck or something.


----------



## woody

I do like to walk - goal is to continue as long as my body allows.  About 7-8 years ago I set a personal goal to complete 100 races - walking, not running.  A while back decided to do a 5k here in town, close enough to walk to the race...

Nice day, temps in the low 60s, listening to tunes with the earbuds in, walking to the race.  This was nice!  Walking on the sidewalk noticed a woman walking her dog coming the other way.  No worries with the dog, it's on a leash, with a harness, no aggressive movements, nothing really here to be concerned with.  As we got closer the women and I nodded, smiled, and said "good morning".  As we passed each other with the dog in between us, all of a sudden "WHAT THE ..." the dog bites me.  Brain immediately goes into overdrive - what's happening, what do I do, this is weird, end up take two more steps and fall to the ground.  That blanking hurt!!!


The women appeared more upset than me, she said "he's never bitten anyone before, he never does this, I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry".  "Are you all right"?


So about that time I stand back up, pull up my running shorts looking to see if the dog broke the skin.  It bit me in the buttocks on the left side but I could not see it, especially with my left Lazy eye.  Brain really trying to figure out what to do next.  I need to see this bite area to assess it - but can't.  The thought comes, oh yeah, I have an iPhone, I'll just ask her to take a picture of it so I can see it.   Yeah this something that you do everyday on the side  of pretty busy road - ask some women, who you don't even know, to take a picture of your ass while you pull up your shorts!  Yeah, that's the ticket!


So I said to her "I know this is a bit weird, but could you take a picture of this so I can see it"?  She says "sure".


It did break the skin but was not gushing or dripping blood.  She was still in massive apologize mode.  I ask about the dog's vaccines, she says all up to date so that did make me feel a little bit better.  I get her name, number and that was pretty much it. 


Okay, where was I, oh yeah the 5K, earbuds back in, walk to the race.


It was about a mile walk and the whole time I'm thinking, I really need to clean this.  Now I'm banking on someone having a first-aid kit at the race.  As luck would have, quite a few   officers from the police department  were at the race for traffic control so made my way over to them.  One of the officers noticing me approach says "can I help you"?  I said "yeah, I got bit by a dog on the way here and was wondering if you had a first-aid kit in your car with anything I could use to clean" as I pull up my shorts and show my ass to five police officers.  Yeah, can this day get anymore weirder?

. . . . .. .


----------



## NancyNGA

Rainy all day yesterday.  No walking.  

These would work for me.


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Thirty minutes even tonight.?...  Along the way ... statue of _"Vince Dooley, on the Shoulders of Two Offensive Linemen,"_ taken from the backside. They didn't look that offensive to me, and Dooley's backfield is *not* in motion.    layful:
> 
> View attachment 52070



Nor did I find it offensive either Nancy


NancyNGA said:


> Thirty minutes tonight.  That cartoon about dance walking got me interested in the concept.  It's called Prancercising.   I may try this next time. layful:



Ummmm! Dance walking? But arent you afraid of being arrested? :shrug:


----------



## Keesha

jujube said:


> I really love walking....my favorite exercise.  I saw the ortho today and he wants me in the big black ugly boot for another month.  It is NOT fun walking in that thing....I look like a duck or something.



Oh come on jujube. They don’t look that bad.
I promise not to laugh!


----------



## Keesha

woody said:


> I do like to walk - goal is to continue as long as my body allows.  About 7-8 years ago I set a personal goal to complete 100 races - walking, not running.  A while back decided to do a 5k here in town, close enough to walk to the race...
> 
> Nice day, temps in the low 60s, listening to tunes with the earbuds in, walking to the race.  This was nice!  Walking on the sidewalk noticed a woman walking her dog coming the other way.  No worries with the dog, it's on a leash, with a harness, no aggressive movements, nothing really here to be concerned with.  As we got closer the women and I nodded, smiled, and said "good morning".  As we passed each other with the dog in between us, all of a sudden "WHAT THE ..." the dog bites me.  Brain immediately goes into overdrive - what's happening, what do I do, this is weird, end up take two more steps and fall to the ground.  That blanking hurt!!!
> 
> 
> The women appeared more upset than me, she said "he's never bitten anyone before, he never does this, I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry".  "Are you all right"?
> 
> 
> So about that time I stand back up, pull up my running shorts looking to see if the dog broke the skin.  It bit me in the buttocks on the left side but I could not see it, especially with my left Lazy eye.  Brain really trying to figure out what to do next.  I need to see this bite area to assess it - but can't.  The thought comes, oh yeah, I have an iPhone, I'll just ask her to take a picture of it so I can see it.   Yeah this something that you do everyday on the side  of pretty busy road - ask some women, who you don't even know, to take a picture of your ass while you pull up your shorts!  Yeah, that's the ticket!
> 
> 
> So I said to her "I know this is a bit weird, but could you take a picture of this so I can see it"?  She says "sure".
> 
> 
> It did break the skin but was not gushing or dripping blood.  She was still in massive apologize mode.  I ask about the dog's vaccines, she says all up to date so that did make me feel a little bit better.  I get her name, number and that was pretty much it.
> 
> 
> Okay, where was I, oh yeah the 5K, earbuds back in, walk to the race.
> 
> 
> It was about a mile walk and the whole time I'm thinking, I really need to clean this.  Now I'm banking on someone having a first-aid kit at the race.  As luck would have, quite a few   officers from the police department  were at the race for traffic control so made my way over to them.  One of the officers noticing me approach says "can I help you"?  I said "yeah, I got bit by a dog on the way here and was wondering if you had a first-aid kit in your car with anything I could use to clean" as I pull up my shorts and show my ass to five police officers.  Yeah, can this day get anymore weirder?
> 
> . . . . .. .


OUCH woody. That sounds bad! So what happened? You left us all hanging!
Did they get a good picture at least? 
:rofl:


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Rainy all day yesterday.  No walking.
> 
> These would work for me.



But wouldn’t they be PERFECT shoes for your prancercizing !!!

It rained here and was cold and damp. My dogs didn’t even want to go out but I did take them for a short walk. Today is sunny and warm so have a good one my fellow walkers.:sunshine:


----------



## Buckeye

Woody - thank you for NOT posting a picture of your "bitten area".  

Walked 2 1/2 miles yesterday.  Not walking today because I overslept and have an early appointment.


----------



## Meanderer

Hoot N Annie said:


> Woody - thank you for NOT posting a picture of your "bitten area".



Wouldhe?


----------



## Keesha

:lofl:

:whome:


----------



## woody

:redface-new: some photos are just not meant to be on public forums, this would be one of them...

The race went good - finished with a time of 38:09.  Was happy with that.  Later that day, on my wife's advice, called the advice nurse through our healthcare provider.  They said I should come in to be sure, mainly for infection - prescribed an antibiotic.  All went well with one exception, the doc, who was a dog owner, basically was convinced it was something I did to provoke the dog!!!  And there was nothing I could to change her mind.    

I was never fearful of dogs, but now, I keep my distance.


----------



## Keesha

woody said:


> :redface-new: some photos are just not meant to be on public forums, this would be one of them...
> 
> The race went good - finished with a time of 38:09.  Was happy with that.  Later that day, on my wife's advice, called the advice nurse through our healthcare provider.  They said I should come in to be sure, mainly for infection - prescribed an antibiotic.  All went well with one exception, the doc, who was a dog owner, basically was convinced it was something I did to provoke the dog!!!  And there was nothing I could to change her mind.
> 
> I was never fearful of dogs, but now, I keep my distance.



Awwwwee! Well I’m glad you did so well with the race but I’m so sorry about the dog bite.  
Thats actually a sad story and I apologize for making fun of you. It’s ‘especially ‘ sad that  now you are afraid of dogs. 
The story is frightening. I’d hate for that to happen to me. 

I must applaud you for handling it so well. Most people would not have handled it the way you did. Some dogs are just aggressive and nobody should have placed any blame on you. I hope you at least got a sincere apology. 

Here, if that happens, the person bitten can have the dog owner charged. Not that you’d want to do that but it IS considered a serious offence. 
Hopefully your fear will fade with time and you heal quickly.


----------



## RadishRose

woody said:


> :redface-new: some photos are just not meant to be on public forums, this would be one of them...
> 
> The race went good - finished with a time of 38:09.  Was happy with that.  Later that day, on my wife's advice, called the advice nurse through our healthcare provider.  They said I should come in to be sure, mainly for infection - prescribed an antibiotic.  All went well with one exception, the doc, who was a dog owner, basically was convinced it was something I did to provoke the dog!!!  And there was nothing I could to change her mind.
> 
> I was never fearful of dogs, but now, I keep my distance.




That was a weird reaction to a passerby from that dog. I felt sad for you. Hope the wound heals quickly, make sure it doesn't get infected. I would be heartbroken to be bitten by a dog.


----------



## NancyNGA

Rain predicted for the next 4 days here (80%).  Even if it's not raining at the time, I don't like getting my feet/shoes wet.    That's my excuse, anyway, and I'm sticking to it. 

You all take such long walks.  I'm impressed.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Keesha

That’s fair enough Nancy. I dislike getting my feet wet too.

Today is such a beautiful day. Not a cloud in the sky. Perfect temperatures for walking both yesterday and today. 
Yesterdays walk was between 6 & 7 kilometres and today will be about the same. I came back to eat lunch. My better half had a special event at his work last night so I get Chinese Food and specialty cupcakes with Kahlua in them. I’ll show you a pic of them.  Ohhhh yummmm. Ok I admit I’m spoiled.


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha, those cupcakes are so pretty!  Shame to eat them (not).  Enjoy the Chinese!


----------



## RadishRose

Can I have the other cupcake?


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Keesha, those cupcakes are so pretty!  Shame to eat them (not).  Enjoy the Chinese!



I know, right? :rofl:


RadishRose said:


> Can I have the other cupcake?


Why of course. For ‘you’ anything. :heart:


----------



## Keesha

Ok I’m not really a drinker so these have a real ‘kick’ to them.
I wasn’t expecting this. Not that I’m complaining either. Lol!

:turnaround:


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha said:


> Ok I’m not really a drinker so these have a real ‘kick’ to them.
> I wasn’t expecting this.
> 
> :turnaround:


You have to learn to pace yourself.


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> You have to learn to pace yourself.



In case you haven’t noticed , I don’t do well with moderation. 
Ive had three already. Did I say I save RaddishRose one?:lol:


----------



## Lon

I have walked 24 km in the past 5 days using my WALKER


----------



## CeeCee

Lon said:


> I have walked 24 km in the past 5 days using my WALKER
> 
> View attachment 52230



Thats great!  Ive walked that on a weekend shopping with my daughter but not at home in Fresno....I need to get with my Silver Sneakers program.  It's getting too hot in Fresno unless you go out very early.

Do you walk outside or inside, Lon?


----------



## Keesha

That’s impressive Lon. 
Gosh. You are averaging about the same as me. 
Nice set of wheels by the way. 
What type of walker is it?


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Thats great!  Ive walked that on a weekend shopping with my daughter but not at home in Fresno....I need to get with my Silver Sneakers program.  It's getting too hot in Fresno unless you go out very early.
> 
> Do you walk outside or inside, Lon?



What is a Silver Sneaker Program?
Is it a walking club?


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> What is a Silver Sneaker Program?
> Is it a walking club?




Its a program here for seniors...think it's through Medicare.  You get free membership to certain gyms.  I got my card in the mail a few months ago but have procrastinated

Id probably use the treadmill the most...maybe a bike.


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Its a program here for seniors...think it's through Medicare.  You get free membership to certain gyms.  I got my card in the mail a few months ago but have procrastinated
> 
> Id probably use the treadmill the most...maybe a bike.



Well if it’s a free program offered to Seniors, go for it. Summers coming up. You could get into shape. 
Starting anything is the hardest part.


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> Well if it’s a free program offered to Seniors, go for it. Summers coming up. You could get into shape.
> Starting anything is the hardest part.



Something always came up as to why I didn't go but I'm free now.

Im already in pretty good shape. 

I'm very health conscious...but there's always room for improvement especially with exercise.


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Something always came up as to why I didn't go but I'm free now.
> 
> Im already in pretty good shape.
> 
> I'm very health conscious...but there's always room for improvement especially with exercise.




Thats good and I agree. There’s always room for improvement and with Lon doing 24 km a week, I think I could kick it up a notch


----------



## NancyNGA

In spite of the forecast of 80% chance of rain, I didn't see a single drop today, not even a puddle. :shrug:  So I did the 30 minute walk.

Picture of a Knock Out® Rose, peeking through the fence along the sidewalk  tonight.  These are prolific bloomers.  I really should plant some.  Heard they are very difficult to kill.


----------



## Keesha

Beautiful rose Nancy. 

I have missed my long walks for the last couple of days. Somehow I managed to injure my neck really bad so I’m taking a bit of time off to recover. 
I can’t  even do my yoga. 
This sucks


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday morning as a certain couple were being married I took my 2nd walk of the day which was a long one.I needed  to mail an evelope to my sister who lives in England,the closest post office near me is 10 blocks,so I walked to and from there.It was on/off rain,sun came out in afternoon.When I took my last walk of the day I was feeling a tad tired
There was nothing to watch on TV last night,so around 9:15 after taking an Aleve,went to bed.The next thing I knew  the birdies were waking me up with their chirping. at 5:50 this morning
On my 2nd walk this morning,walked to my church to-fro which is 6 blocks away,I feel a lot more energized now than I did yesterday.
I also received the "Silver Sneakers' card,I have no desire to go to a gym to do my walking,I prefer fresh air no matter what the weather. Sue


----------



## needshave

Sue, great you got your walks in. There is a lot of good can be found using silver sneakers! We have met a lot of nice people there our age and have taken long park walks together, go to dinner and movies,etc. if the weather is bad we will definitely meet at the gym and exercise. For us, it provides “no excuses” to get our walks and excercises in.


----------



## Buckeye

Okay, I'm gonna need some help.  Haven't walked for the last 4 days, and I suspect that someone or something has turned up the gravity in the area surrounding my recliner, because when I sit down to drink my morning coffee, I can't get up for the next several hours.  

Does anyone know where the gravity adjustment knob is?


----------



## needshave

Hoot, you may have the vacuum assist set too high on the recliner. Once there it makes it difficult to get up!


----------



## Keesha

I’ve never heard of silver sneakers before but I suppose I just did. 

So I cricked my neck the other day and it hurt so much that I literally thought I would be out for weeks and actually got annoyed with my husband for saying that it just cricked it and I should feel better in a couple of days. 
He was right. He’s gonna ask to get this in writing I know it. Lol!

Sure enough my neck is feeling good enough  to walk so I did so along this beach. 
It was a little chilly with the wind off the lake but nice.
And no this isn’t our house. Not even close.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nice pictures, Keesha.  Looks like a great place to walk.  Rain here off and on for 2 days.  No walking.


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Nice pictures, Keesha.  Looks like a great place to walk.  Rain here off and on for 2 days.  No walking.



Thank you Nancy. Oh bummer! Well you can always catch up on housework? 
KIDDING!:grin: 

You will jump right back into it when you can I know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lara

The lake water looks like something out of the Caribbean...turquoise. Beautiful, Keesha 

I am being forced to walk both my dogs on a leash now on our Greenway because I was letting them run in an open area but they began doing their own thing against my rules. Blu started rolling in stuff...anything...but the dead "whatever"was the last straw PU. 

Bella stopped coming when I called her, and if that wasn't bad enough, she would run just outside my reach as I would try to get her. I think God's plan is to force me to get some exercise. He knows I can be lazy...one of the 7 greatest sins...eek.


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> The lake water looks like something out of the Caribbean...turquoise. Beautiful, Keesha
> 
> I am being forced to walk both my dogs on a leash now on our Greenway because I was letting them run in an open area but they began doing their own thing against my rules. Blu started rolling in stuff...anything...but the dead "whatever"was the last straw PU.
> 
> Bella stopped coming when I called her, and if that wasn't bad enough, she would run just outside my reach as I would try to get her. I think God's plan is to force me to get some exercise. He knows I can be lazy...one of the 7 greatest sins...eek.



Oh thank you Lara! It’s one of the Great Lakes. Lake Huron.


You know, I absolutely adore all dogs but that “rolling in the stinkiest stuff they can find and thoroughly enjoying it,”
 I find quite revolting. Ewwww sometimes..... I knowwww. What’s with that? :shrug:

I personally have found walking dogs to be the best training method for them because it gives a certain amount of bonding time that’s very enjoyable for them. Dogs love to walk so you can teach them to sit, stay and heel at the same time. They seem to be more aware during walks and will really look forward to it . Soon enough you’ll both look forward to it. You’ll get in better shape. Clearer brighter complexion; toned tanned skin. 
Its ALL good ! Come join us for walkies Lara! :rofl:


----------



## Meanderer

"Clearer brighter complexion; toned tanned skin. Its ALL good"!......and that's only the dogs!nthego:


----------



## Keesha

Hoot N Annie said:


> Okay, I'm gonna need some help.  Haven't walked for the last 4 days, and I suspect that someone or something has turned up the gravity in the area surrounding my recliner, because when I sit down to drink my morning coffee, I can't get up for the next several hours.
> 
> Does anyone know where the gravity adjustment knob is?


HOOT! Here’s the help you asked for.
Get up off your lazy butt, get out of the comfy chair and 
GO FOR A WALK!


----------



## CeeCee

Can you yell at me too, Keesha?  I lack motivation when I'm home...maybe it's because I drink my coffee in my recliner whereas  at my daughter's I'm at the table.

Darn recliners !!


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Can you yell at me too, Keesha?  I lack motivation when I'm home...maybe it's because I drink my coffee in my recliner whereas  at my daughter's I'm at the table.
> 
> Darn recliners !!


Absolutely! Come on CeeCee. Put the coffee cup down. You’ve had enough now and go outside and start walking! Pronto!! 
You know it’s good for you. You know you wanna do it. NO MORE EXCUSES. You’ll be proud of yourself for doing so. 
So I expect you to tell me all about your walk later. 

Where’s my whip? :laugh:


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> Absolutely! Come on CeeCee. Put the coffee cup down. You’ve had enough now and go outside and start walking! Pronto!!
> You know it’s good for you. You know you wanna do it. NO MORE EXCUSES. You’ll be proud of yourself for doing so.
> So I expect you to tell me all about your walk later.
> 
> Where’s my whip? :laugh:



Thanks, I needed that...now just gotta get outta my Jammie's.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday.  With scattered thunderstorms in the forecast as far as the eye could see here, and grass/weeds getting really high in spots, I mowed the lawn with the riding mower out at the farm at high speed (which doesn't count as exercise). Dark clouds in the sky, but no rain. Raced home thinking I could get the lawn mowed in town and get caught up.  Jumped into my mowing clothes, cranked up the mower, and got about a 20'x80' patch done and it started pouring. 

In terms of mowing, I guess every little bit counts. In terms of exercise...not so much.


----------



## Lon

49,757 STEPS taken in past five days says my PEDOMETER. At 2,000 steps per mile that's almost 25 miles or average five miles per day.
Not bad for having PN and RA and using a walker.


----------



## Keesha

Lon said:


> 49,757 STEPS taken in past five days says my PEDOMETER. At 2,000 steps per mile that's almost 25 miles or average five miles per day.
> Not bad for having PN and RA and using a walker.
> 
> View attachment 52399




Is this a pedometer that’s hooked up to this walker or is it one of those independent ones that you clip onto your wrist or somewhere else on your body?


----------



## Lon

Keesha said:


> Is this a pedometer that’s hooked up to this walker or is it one of those independent ones that you clip onto your wrist or somewhere else on your body?



Independent and carried in my pocket


----------



## Keesha

Lon said:


> Independent and carried in my pocket



Ahhhh! That’s what I thought!
Thats really good Lon.


----------



## Keesha

Nancy! It was rainy, cool and overcast all day today so my walk was extra short.
I was so proud cause I got both the front and back lawn all mowed. Then my husband comes home and tells me he had seeded the back lawn and I probably cracked all the seeds with the mower. 
He’s probably right to.


----------



## RadishRose

I walked upstairs to start a load of laundry. Then I walked back down.
I walked upstairs to put the laundry in the dryer. Then I walked back down,

But I did vacuum and walked the dog a short distance.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> I walked upstairs to start a load of laundry. Then I walked back down.
> I walked upstairs to put the laundry in the dryer. Then I walked back down,
> 
> But I did vacuum and walked the dog a short distance.


Im all for walking the dog but otherwise .....


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,I washed both bathroom&kitchen floors,did get my 3 walks in though didn't go as far as I wanted.
It was a cloudy,rain on/off during the day,highs in the 60's


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha you're too funny.


----------



## Keesha

Today was a great day. The weather was crazy good so I did my regular 4 to 5 km walk and then put in 3 plus hours of raking which is tough work so I feel great now. Got a fire going today. 
 Came in, washed up and made a wonderful Atlantic Salmon with cilantro dressing with salad & veggies. Oh yummmm. 
It was good. 

Yesterday I took a walk someplace different and wish I had taken my camera. Next time I will. There were some interesting things and I like ‘show and tell’ stories. After all, a picture tells a thousand words. 

Wishing my fellow walkers well!


----------



## Lara

Your day sounds amazing, Keesha...very inspirational!

Well my two dogs refuse to do their business in my yard anymore so that now requires that I walk them at least 3X a day so that's what I'm doing now. On the greenway or the beach or the neighborhood. It's good for me so it's a blessing in disguise. 

Rain or shine. The only problem today is that, for the first time, I noticed a mosquito trying to join us and a couple of gnats. It's that time of year I guess or it could be the recent flash floods we've had from lots of rain. I wore a white baseball cap because I thought that would work but they were relentless. It was really humid on the greenway though and that invites bugs.


----------



## hearlady

I'm trying to get back to walking in the evenings. I wish I had some of the pretty places in those photos to walk!


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> I'm trying to get back to walking in the evenings. I wish I had some of the pretty places in those photos to walk!



Hi there hearlady. I recommend planning to go for a short walk somewhere, anywhere. Quite often one route will lead to more adventures and before you know it, you’ll start looking forward to your walks. Your own surroundings will become more interesting to you just by being curious enough to explore it. 

Besides walks being great exercise for the body, I think I do it more for my mind. It helps keep my mood elevated so I feel happy. Having a depressive disorder I find this the best medicine ever.


----------



## Buckeye

I was able to eject myself from the recliner this morning and take a short walk - only a mile - but I hope to do better tomorrow.  My SO has some serious mobility issues so I am always walking by myself.  I'm with Keesha - it's more a mental/mood thing than a physical thing.  I can use the walking time to contemplate the nature of the universe, why the British spell "color" with a "u", and other deep thoughts.


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Your day sounds amazing, Keesha...very inspirational!
> 
> Well my two dogs refuse to do their business in my yard anymore so that now requires that I walk them at least 3X a day so that's what I'm doing now. On the greenway or the beach or the neighborhood. It's good for me so it's a blessing in disguise.
> 
> Rain or shine. The only problem today is that, for the first time, I noticed a mosquito trying to join us and a couple of gnats. It's that time of year I guess or it could be the recent flash floods we've had from lots of rain. I wore a white baseball cap because I thought that would work but it was relentless. It was really humid on the greenway though and that invites bugs.



Hey Lara, 
This IS a blessing in disguise for sure. One of the best things about dogs is they help keep us active and in the present moment. I’m glad you are walking everyday. I think it will be good for all of you. 

Bugs  are a real nuisance here so I make this concoction which is all natural and effective. You don’t have to use all the different essential oils but the more you use the better it is. It isn’t poisonous at all and is safe for animals. Just keep it away from their eyes. For the heads I spray my hands, rub together and apply that way. This stuff is good to use on their cute little tummies cause they get bitten there easily. 

There are other natural sprays you can buy but I find making my own better.


----------



## Keesha

Hoot N Annie said:


> I was able to eject myself from the recliner this morning and take a short walk - only a mile - but I hope to do better tomorrow.  My SO has some serious mobility issues so I am always walking by myself.  I'm with Keesha - it's more a mental/mood thing than a physical thing.  I can use the walking time to contemplate the nature of the universe, why the British spell "color" with a "u", and other deep thoughts.



Managed to eject yourself from the recliner :lofl:

Welcome back Hoot:grin:


----------



## Lara

Thx Keesha but what's your secret recipe? Do tell. And it works for mosquitos?


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Thx Keesha but what's your secret recipe? Do tell. And it works for mosquitos?



Oh I’m sorry I forgot to add it . Here you go. And yes it works for mosquitos, black flies, horse flies , etc

1/2 a cup witch hazel 
1/2 a cup of apple cider vinegar
40 drops of essentials oils using eucalyptus, lemongrass, citronella, lavender, tea tree oil, and or rosemary.


One 8oz glass spray bottle 


Lemon eucalyptus works very well!


----------



## Lara

Thank you! That all sounds great and doable except I don't like the smell of citronella (although it's probably the most effective). I have apple cider, lavender, tea tree oil, and eucalyptus. I'll pick up some lemongrass oil and witch hazel. I've got a fresh rosemary bush so maybe I'll just stick a sprig of it in the mixture and wait for it to infuse. We're going to stink to high heaven :laugh: Nothing will come near us...not even lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Thank you! That all sounds great and doable except I don't like the smell of citronella (although it's probably the most effective). I have apple cider, lavender, tea tree oil, and eucalyptus. I'll pick up some lemongrass oil and witch hazel. I've got a fresh rosemary bush so maybe I'll just stick a sprig of it in the mixture and wait for it to infuse. We're going to stink to high heaven :laugh: Nothing will come near us...not even lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


You are welcome. You don’t have to use all the essential oils and definitely don’t need citronella. That stuff is potent. The witch hazel balancing out the vinegar somewhat and it’s really not that bad. It’s effective. The spring if rosemary is a great idea. 
Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday morning while I was waiting for Kohl's dept store to open,I walked twice around their big parking lot to get some walking in.
I took  my friend's dog,Aiker on our usual 4 block walk in the afternoon.He enjoyed it as much as I did


----------



## woody

This video helped me with my walking.  It's called 23 and 1/2 hours:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUaInS6HIGo


----------



## Buckeye

Did a lap around the neighborhood this morning - that's a little over 2 miles


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing but rain and sprinkles off and on here since last time I posted.  Can't even mow the lawn.  It's starting to look like a hay field.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hoot N Annie said:


> Did a lap around the neighborhood this morning - that's a little over 2 miles


Good for you, Hoot!  Keep on truckin'.  

One hour of lawn mowing yesterday.  More intense than walking.  Raining again tonight.


----------



## Keesha

Yes mowing the lawn should be considered waking. I mean, not only are we walking, we are pushing a mower which requires more energy. 

Today was really warm and I had a lot of yard work to do so I spent several hours outside. 
I topped and transplanted my greenhouse plants, tied up some clematis and mowed the front and side lawn with the push mower. It’s exercise all right. I did however still walk the dogs as usual. 

Treated myself to some coconut milk ice cream. I love that stuff. 
Another great non diary frozen treat is just using frozen bananas mixed with some type of nut butter. I usually use anything but peanut butter. It’s really good and all natural. No added sugar. Great for kids too.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

It was cool today, and a nice breeze; so I also worked outside in the yard today. Bobby does all of our lawnmowing, but I do the gardening and weedeating, so that is what I was doing today . 
Now, my arms are worn out from holding the weedeater, but I did get my exercise for the day, and the yard looks better again, too.


----------



## NancyNGA

Weedeating really kills my arms too, HFL, I have to keep shifting from left hand to right hand.  But it's good strength exercise. 

About the only thing I did today was run up and down the stairs from the 2nd floor to the basement, mostly looking for things.  

Still raining here, but not heavy yet, just off and on all day.  :rain:


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,it was a hot/humid day with a slight breeze,temp was 86. 
I did get my 3 walks in,the afternoon walked 3 blocks to Panera's to buy my dinner,a salad
Today another warm/humid day may hit 90 Sue


----------



## Keesha

For the last few days I’ve been away and put in 21 labour intense hours of work helping someone with some landscaping. 
We did manage to get in our daily walks. We met a lop eared bunny out sunning itself and one of my dogs discovered beach waves . She’s not too impressed with them :laugh: I have to admit though, that it was pretty cute see her scurry away from the water that was catching up to her. 



Crisp early morning walk


----------



## Lara

Wonderful photos Keesha!! I love the one of your pup meeting the bunny and you landscaping job you helped with...great job!

Hey, I finally gathered all of the essential oils, witch hazel, and apple cider vinegar to make the bug spray...and drumroll...I made it!!

I smell a little heavy on the Tea Tree Oil side because I guessed at how much I poured in since it didn't come out in drops :laugh:. 

I'm pretty sure NOTHING will come near me now! :whoops:


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Wonderful photos Keesha!! I love the one of your pup meeting the bunny and you landscaping job you helped with...great job!
> 
> Hey, I finally gathered all of the essential oils, witch hazel, and apple cider vinegar to make the bug spray...and drumroll...I made it!!
> 
> I smell a little heavy on the Tea Tree Oil side because I guessed at how much I poured in since it didn't come out in drops :laugh:.
> 
> I'm pretty sure NOTHING will come near me now! :whoops:


Thanks Lara. That’s great. This stuff does really work and I like that it contains no harmful chemicals so is safe for dogs. The little black flies go after my little one something awful and this works. Mind you the dogs ‘hate’ getting it put on. They rub their noses in the dirt :laugh:


----------



## Lara

I walked the dogs on the greenway and the bug spray worked like a charm. 
But I smell like vinegar. I'm headed to the shower...nthego::bath:


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha, I loved the pics. I'd love to walk long that shore!


----------



## IKE

Lara said:


> But I smell like vinegar. I'm headed to the shower...nthego::bath:




Holy cow Lara you really smell like vinegar ??

Yes, please do us all a big favor and go take a long, long shower.


----------



## Keesha

Thank you RaddishRose. If you were closer I’d take you for a stroll with me. 
It is very soothing I must admit. 

Lara. Yes it does really work but I admit it is a bit funky. The vinegar can be overpowering but that’s one of the main ingredients that keep those biting insects away to make walking at least tolerable.


----------



## Lara

haha Ike, Well, I'd rather wear stinky bug spray than be bit by even one of those nasty mosquitoes. 
Good thing because I doubled the recipe nthego:. You may want to stay clear of my Greenway trail nthego:

In fact, you may want to steer clear of North Carolina all together. It's really strong nthego:


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> haha Ike, Well, I'd rather wear stinky bug spray than be bit by even one of those nasty mosquitoes.
> Good thing because I doubled the recipe nthego:. You may want to stay clear of the Greenway trail nthego:


Hahahaha Lara. My thoughts exactly. I’d rather just take a shower than take an annoying miserable walk only to be scratching for days. It’s even worst if you get bit over a poison ivy rash:help:


----------



## IKE

Lara and Keesha all joking aside.

When I was going to northern Canada and the NWT hot and heavy back in the 90's on fly in outpost fishing trips some people were saying that regular Avon Skin So Soft lotion was an effective mosquito repellent.....from what I remember it had to be reapplied every two hours or so but to me that would be a small price to pay vs smelling like vinegar.

Just thought I'd mention it in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> Lara and Keesha all joking aside.
> 
> When I was going to northern Canada and the NWT hot and heavy back in the 90's on fly in outpost fishing trips some people were saying regular Avon Skin So Soft lotion was an effective mosquito repellent.....from what I remember it had to be reapplied every two hours or so but to me that would be a small price to pay vs smelling like vinegar.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it in case you didn't already know.


YES!!!! Avon Skin so Soft works GREAT as an insect repellent. You’re right! 
Thsnk you IKE. I’d forgotten all about that.
Yes when we used to go group camping the men smelled as pretty and the women did :flowers:but it worked.


----------



## Lara

Avon is still in business? Thanks for the tip, Ike! Well, I forgot to add a sprig of Rosemary to Keesha's bug spray recipe so I did that last night and added some more of the Lemongrass essential oil. 

I haven't tried it yet but when I woke up this morning I took a little sniff and it didn't smell like vinegar....YAY...it smelled really good so we'll see once I spray it on.

This morning I walked around the track and there weren't any mosquitos so I haven't tried my "new" solution with rosemary yet. I did put coconut oil all over my legs and Bella is licking it all off as we speak (Bella is a dog for those who don't know lol).


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Avon is still in business? Thanks for the tip, Ike! Well, I forgot to add a sprig of Rosemary to Keesha's bug spray recipe so I did that last night and added some more of the Lemongrass essential oil.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet but when I woke up this morning I took a little sniff and it didn't smell like vinegar....YAY...it smelled really good so we'll see once I spray it on.
> 
> This morning I walked around the track and there weren't any mosquitos so I haven't tried my "new" solution with rosemary yet. I did put coconut oil all over my legs and Bella is licking it all off as we speak (Bella is a dog for those who don't know lol).


Yes Lara Avon is still in business. 
You did exactly what is supposed to be done and that it is to customize a blend that is suitable to you. After I walk my dogs I don’t usually feel the need to have to shower due to the vinegar smell. The vinegar smell will dissipate after a while, leaving just the essential oils. Then again I’m usually all by myself and  if I’m going to go out I will wash it all off. 

It works great for dogs. I feel bad for my girls when they are getting attacked by bugs trying to bite them. Adding coconut oil is a good idea. It’s antibacterial and anti fungicidal as well as being a great natural moisturizer. I use coconut oil on my skin and in my hair all time. Diluted vinegar in water as a rinse. Certain commercial body washes and colognes attract bugs so I usually switch up my routine in the summer.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Bump


----------



## moviequeen1

This afternoon after having lunch with a group of people from an org where I am a member and a volunteer
The restaurant location was 12 blocks from my apt building,took me 25 min to get home.I was a tad tired,changed my clothes clothes sat in my reading chair.
its been a glorious day,perfect way to walk off some of my lunch Sue


----------



## Olive

You have a lovely home Keesha.  I started walking with Nordex Poles last week-end, we have a paved path down throught the forest that is just right for me to practice on.  You don't see many peope with the poles lately.  They were a real trend a few years ago.
Seabreeze I love your dog.  He is a beauty


----------



## Keesha

That sounds like a wonderful afternoon Sue.

Thank you Olive. Welcome to our walking thread. :welcome:

Lately I’ve been shortening my walks  so my girls don’t get overheated. I’m doing a lot of work outside lately so we are all getting extra exercise.

Tomorrow I’m going to start bicycling everyday also. 
I’ll take a picture of my bike plus I have a bit of a surprise for you


----------



## myfeethurt

I put the steps app on my phone about 2 years ago--today i got a message from them that said i have walked 7400 km.I didn't know just how far that was--I checked on the comp distance across canada and it says 4400km.I walk about 80 to 100 km a week.It sure adds up fast.


----------



## JimW

My wife and I love to walk the dogs every night after work. We usually walk about 2 miles every night, takes around 45 mins depending on how many times the dogs feel like stopping. I also walk 1 1/2 miles on the treadmill every morning as well and my wife rides her stationary bike.

I have been having terrible plantar fasciitis problems lately and think I  might have a collapsed arch on my right foot. The pain has gotten a bit worse and my walks haven't been much fun. I need to get to the foot  Dr soon.


----------



## Olive

JimW said:


> My wife and I love to walk the dogs every night after work. We usually walk about 2 miles every night, takes around 45 mins depending on how many times the dogs feel like stopping. I also walk 1 1/2 miles on the treadmill every morning as well and my wife rides her stationary bike.
> 
> I have been having terrible plantar fasciitis problems lately and think I  might have a collapsed arch on my right foot. The pain has gotten a bit worse and my walks haven't been much fun. I need to get to the foot  Dr soon.



Hello Jim.  I have plantar fasciitis.  It is very painful and I had a hard time walking.  I was sent to a neurologist and he gave me a cortisone shot in each heal.  What a difference that made.  Now I can walk.  

I also have archiles heel (left ankle), and he said he couldn't put a cordisone shot there as the tendon will snap....so I have to live with it for a while.  He said I need to rest that leg often.


----------



## Olive

PS:  We can get a cordisone shot every 3 months for plantar faciitis.  I am definitely going to have it.  Feels 100% better and I enjoy walking again.


----------



## JimW

Olive said:


> Hello Jim.  I have plantar fasciitis.  It is very painful and I had a hard time walking.  I was sent to a neurologist and he gave me a cortisone shot in each heal.  What a difference that made.  Now I can walk.
> 
> I also have archiles heel (left ankle), and he said he couldn't put a cordisone shot there as the tendon will snap....so I have to live with it for a while.  He said I need to rest that leg often.



Hi Olive and thanks for the info. Unfortunately cortisone shots have little to no affect on me. I've had them in my shoulders and my feet for the PF in the past with little to no results. I tore the PF in my right foot about 15 years ago and ever since it's been an ongoing battle. Once or twice a year it acts up but this year is as bad as it's ever been. I have flat feet which makes matters worse and as I said above I think I now have a collapsed arch on the right foot as well. I buy the best shoes and sneakers (Asics, New Balance etc) along with expensive insoles and it only helps for so long until it acts up again. Now with this collapsed arch, I think I'm going to need an operation to repair it. I talked to my foot Dr on the phone and I'm pretty sure about what's going on and what I'll need to fix it. I'm not going to have an operation during the summer time unless I have to, I'll wait for winter.


----------



## Olive

Hi Jim 
I am sorry to hear about your conditiion.  It is far worse than mine it seems.  It is hard living with feet problems Jim.
It really cripples a person.  All the best to you, I hope you can get help.


----------



## JimW

Olive said:


> Hi Jim
> I am sorry to hear about your conditiion.  It is far worse than mine it seems.  It is hard living with feet problems Jim.
> It really cripples a person.  All the best to you, I hope you can get help.



Thanks for the well wishes Olive, I do appreciate it. Nothing worse than being an active person and having foot problems, really puts a damper on things.


----------



## Keesha

Olive said:


> Hello Jim.  I have plantar fasciitis.  It is very painful and I had a hard time walking.  I was sent to a neurologist and he gave me a cortisone shot in each heal.  What a difference that made.  Now I can walk.
> 
> I also have archiles heel (left ankle), and he said he couldn't put a cordisone shot there as the tendon will snap....so I have to live with it for a while.  He said I need to rest that leg often.





Olive said:


> PS:  We can get a cordisone shot every 3 months for plantar faciitis.  I am definitely going to have it.  Feels 100% better and I enjoy walking again.





JimW said:


> Hi Olive and thanks for the info. Unfortunately cortisone shots have little to no affect on me. I've had them in my shoulders and my feet for the PF in the past with little to no results. I tore the PF in my right foot about 15 years ago and ever since it's been an ongoing battle. Once or twice a year it acts up but this year is as bad as it's ever been. I have flat feet which makes matters worse and as I said above I think I now have a collapsed arch on the right foot as well. I buy the best shoes and sneakers (Asics, New Balance etc) along with expensive insoles and it only helps for so long until it acts up again. Now with this collapsed arch, I think I'm going to need an operation to repair it. I talked to my foot Dr on the phone and I'm pretty sure about what's going on and what I'll need to fix it. I'm not going to have an operation during the summer time unless I have to, I'll wait for winter.





JimW said:


> Thanks for the well wishes Olive, I do appreciate it. Nothing worse than being an active person and having foot problems, really puts a damper on things.



From reading your posts back and forth I think this is what I had about 10 years ago. I just couldn’t walk on my right foot as it was far too painful. Since not walking my girls wasn’t an option I did everything I could to get better. Unfortunately my doctor didn’t help any so I re-trained myself how to walk. After purchasing the best pair of walking shoes I could afford ( which were Merrells ) I did an exaggerated ‘heel, toe, heel toe.’ It hurt something awful but eventually my foot healed and now I always purchase the best shoes for my feet. 

Jim is absolutely right. Being an active person and having foot problems is super frustrating and I wish you all the best of luck. Today I just came back from ordering a pair of Taupe Merrell walking sandals and a pair of White Birkenstocks. 
Oh and I bought myself a cowgirl hat. I’m officially a cowgirl today. I should take a picture of it. 

Definitely practice proper, healthy footcare.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> From reading your posts back and forth I think this is what I had about 10 years ago. I just couldn’t walk on my right foot as it was far too painful. Since not walking my girls wasn’t an option I did everything I could to get better. Unfortunately my doctor didn’t help any so I re-trained myself how to walk. After purchasing the best pair of walking shoes I could afford ( which were Merrells ) I did an exaggerated ‘heel, toe, heel toe.’ It hurt something awful but eventually my foot healed and now I always purchase the best shoes for my feet.
> 
> Jim is absolutely right. Being an active person and having foot problems is super frustrating and I wish you all the best of luck. Today I just came back from ordering a pair of Taupe Merrell walking sandals and a pair of White Birkenstocks.
> Oh and I bought myself a cowgirl hat. I’m officially a cowgirl today. I should take a picture of it.
> 
> Definitely practice proper, healthy footcare.




Merrell is a good brand, another good walking/hiking shoe is Keene. I also use Superfeet insoles, they cost anywhere from $35 to $60USD. They have a wide selection of insoles based on your activities and the type of foot problems one may have. My foot Dr told me they are the best you can buy without going to custom orthotics. I've had custom orthotics at $200 a pair and I like the Superfeet insoles better, they are more comfortable for me.

Thanks for the well wishes Keesha! Your post has me thinking..............................maybe I need a cowboy hat??


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Merrell is a good brand, another good walking/hiking shoe is Keene. I also use Superfeet insoles, they cost anywhere from $35 to $60USD. They have a wide selection of insoles based on your activities and the type of foot problems one may have. My foot Dr told me they are the best you can buy without going to custom orthotics. I've had custom orthotics at $200 a pair and I like the Superfeet insoles better, they are more comfortable for me.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes Keesha! Your post has me thinking..............................maybe I need a cowboy hat??




KEEN are awesome also. I have these waterproof sandals and love them 

I’ve also got those insoles that you can place in any pair of shoes to make them work better. They were worth every cent. 

The cowboy hat was a spontaneous spur of the moment thing but HEY! 
Check it out!!!! Come on.. 
I make a cute cowgirl:yes:


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> KEEN are awesome also. I have these waterproof sandals and love them
> View attachment 53099
> I’ve also got those insoles that you can place in any pair of shoes to make them work better. They were worth every cent.
> 
> The cowboy hat was a spontaneous spur of the moment thing but HEY!
> Check it out!!!! Come on..
> I make a cute cowgirl:yes:
> 
> View attachment 53100



Cool hat, love the design on the sides.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Cool hat, love the design on the sides.



Thank you Jim. I love the design on the sides too. 
Heres a side view. I’m using this as a sun hat while I walk and it’s great. It’s the airy light type of cowgirl hat. 


Ok yesterday I was going to show you my bicycle and a little bit of a surprise but it rained. Today is supposed to be sunny all day long and my husband is home so I will ask him to take a pic for me later today.  
You people better still be walking and staying in shape.


----------



## moviequeen1

All this week,I'm taking my friends,Marcia&Dave's family dog,Aker{he's a pharoh hound} on his afternoon walks.
Today it was a bit humid today in the mid 80's even with a slight breeze,I came over around noon, I figured at our usual time at 1pm would be too hot.We didn't go far,just around the block,Aker was panting. As soon as we got back,he went straight to his water dish.
I did my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was 80 already,my mid morn walk around 10:15 I went 3 blocks
The rest of the week will be fine Sue


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, very cute in the hat. If I walk more, will my hair grow as long as yours? layful:


----------



## hearlady

Keesha, love the hat, love the hair!
 I think I will start growing my hair out long on the day I retire. Not the hairstyle I want for work but will be great to let it dry with natural waves.


----------



## hearlady

How much benefit does walking in place have?


----------



## RadishRose

hearlady said:


> How much benefit does walking in place have?



Slim chance of getting lost? 

(sorry HL, I couldn't help it :love_heart


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Yes, very cute in the hat. If I walk more, will my hair grow as long as yours? layful:


:yes: That’s how I grew my hair. 



hearlady said:


> Keesha, love the hat, love the hair!
> I think I will start growing my hair out long on the day I retire. Not the hairstyle I want for work but will be great to let it dry with natural waves.


Believe it or not, long hair is MUCH easier to care for than short styled hair; especially for us curly girls. Once you start growing it out I could show you how to bun it real simply if you’d like. 
You’ll love it. 



hearlady said:


> How much benefit does walking in place have?


Is there a reason you can’t go out and walk or is it that you only have a treadmill?

Thank you ladies. I truly love my cowgirl hat. :smug1:


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Slim chance of getting lost? View attachment 53265
> 
> (sorry HL, I couldn't help it :love_heart


:laugh: @ RaddishRose 
I love your silliness.


----------



## hearlady

Keesha said:


> :laugh: @ RaddishRose
> I love your silliness.


I do too! 
I'm just curious. I do yoga in the morning then sometimes move around_- more like jogging in place. Haven't got lost once!


----------



## JimW

hearlady said:


> How much benefit does walking in place have?



I'm not sure if walking/running in place has the same benefits as actually moving your body along a distance. I don't think you exert the same effort running in place because you tend to just lift your feet & legs rather than pushing off to move your body a certain distance. Using a treadmill would be more like the real thing. I have a treadmill and use it daily, it's great.

I walk 1.5 miles @ 3mph every morning before work on our treadmill while watching the news, plus I do sit ups, crunches and a few reps with free weights. Wife and I try to walk our dogs every afternoon after work for another 1.5 miles, but sometimes the weather or other obligations get in the way. At least with walking on the treadmill in the morning, I'm assured to get my daily walk in. Walking on a treadmill is just as effective as walking down the street.


----------



## Pappy

Me and my buddies walking this morning.


----------



## RadishRose

hearlady said:


> I do too!
> I'm just curious. I do yoga in the morning then sometimes move around_- more like jogging in place. Haven't got lost once!



OOPS- HL, I tried to give you a rep point w/ a comment, but hit the wrong choice instead! So sorry, I guess I'm not awake yet.  As soon as the system allows, I will give it back to you. Again, my apologies! It will be restored.

ops1:


----------



## Keesha

RaddishRose - I know you think I was just joking about the fact that walking  makes your hair grow but I actually wasn’t. Anything that increases blood flow to your scalp does in fact help your hair grow and that includes walking. Daily scalp massages can really help blood circulation and is one of the best things you can do for your hair. 
When women used to bend over and brush their hair 100 times to help their hair grow that’s because it did. The act of bending over increases blood flow but stroking the scalp and hair with a brush also creates and healthy scalp but increasing blood flow. 
A healthy scalp creates healthy hair. 
I just wanted to point this out. 

My walk today wasnt very long but my work on the property made up for it.


----------



## moviequeen1

I did some extra walking this week when I took my close friends dog,Aker on his afternoon walks. 
Our usual route is 3-4 blocks,last Mon we only went around the block because it was hot/humid,he was fine with that
I enjoyed the walks as much as he did Sue


----------



## JimW

Getting really frustrated with this fallen arch on my right foot, the pain has gotten worse and I haven't been able to do my regular walks for about 5 days now. I've been doing some slower shorter walks, but the foot & ankle pain makes me stop after about 10/15mins. It feels like having plantars fasciitis and a sprained ankle at the same time. I have an appointment with an orthopedic foot surgeon middle of July, that's the soonest appointment I could get after calling 3 different surgeons. I'm wearing a compression sock and it helps a little, I can at least mow the lawn with the sock on.

On a side note, the CBD Balm does help with the foot/ankle pain and I am icing it regularly for some relief.


----------



## Keesha

Hey JimW, how is your foot doing? Are you able to walk yet? Any improvements? 
That must be so frustrating. 

Anyway, today was Canada Day so off we went for the entire day.
 We went for a drive,  walked many places, saw lots of things , and went swimming. 
Here are some pictures I’d like to share and I hope you enjoy them.

Fields of Gold ( Mustard fields ) 

Hollyhocks 


Sweet Peas 


Mennonite 



And there should be a donkey somewhere


----------



## moviequeen1

Hi Keesha,thanks for sharing the lovely pictures,hope you enjoyed your holiday
Yesterday morning,even though it was humid outside.I walked to/from my church for our summer worship service which started at 10am. This was  my long walk of the day.I'm use to walking in these conditions,didnt go for my 3rd walk,too tired.
This morning on my early walk,it was already 78 with a breeze.I hope to take another walk mid morning Se


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Hey JimW, how is your foot doing? Are you able to walk yet? Any improvements?
> That must be so frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, today was Canada Day so off we went for the entire day.
> We went for a drive,  walked many places, saw lots of things , and went swimming.
> Here are some pictures I’d like to share and I hope you enjoy them.



The foot is still the same Keesha, thanks for asking. It is extremely frustrating that I can't walk for any extended period of time and it really bums me out because I'm not able to join my wife for our nightly walk with the dogs. I really enjoy that time with the four of us, it's a nice way to unwind after a days work. I have an appointment with the orthopedic foot surgeon on the 17th and we'll take it from there. If it's going to be an operation, which I believe it will, then I want to get it done asap. I was originally going to wait until winter but the pain is worse now and I hate being idle.

Happy Canada day to you! Those are some really nice pics, looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Keesha,thanks for sharing the lovely pictures,hope you enjoyed your holiday
> Yesterday morning,even though it was humid outside.I walked to/from my church for our summer worship service which started at 10am. This was  my long walk of the day.I'm use to walking in these conditions,didnt go for my 3rd walk,too tired.
> This morning on my early walk,it was already 78 with a breeze.I hope to take another walk mid morning Se


Thank you movie queen. I most certainly DID enjoy the holiday yesterday. I swam in the wavy Lake Huron and the water was heavenly. It was totally delightful. I swam in a place I used to swim when I was a child so it brought back some nice memories. 
I’ve always felt safe in water. My husband is the complete opposite from me but then again he can’t swim:laugh:

it was very warm early this morning here as well. The humidity is crazy. It’s about 37 degrees and about 45 with the humidity. 
Are you still walking  the dog or is that just an occasional treat. ?


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> The foot is still the same Keesha, thanks for asking. It is extremely frustrating that I can't walk for any extended period of time and it really bums me out because I'm not able to join my wife for our nightly walk with the dogs. I really enjoy that time with the four of us, it's a nice way to unwind after a days work. I have an appointment with the orthopedic foot surgeon on the 17th and we'll take it from there. If it's going to be an operation, which I believe it will, then I want to get it done asap. I was originally going to wait until winter but the pain is worse now and I hate being idle.
> 
> Happy Canada day to you! Those are some really nice pics, looks like you had a great day!


JimW. This must be total torture for you I’m sure. I would be as frustrated as ever if this were happening to me. 
When my husband gets off of work his favourite thing to do is go for a morning walk with us. It’s like his private family time that he cherishes. It’s a chance to chat and catch up with each other while caring for our dogs. 

I’ll send positive vibes your way in hopes that your surgery gets top priority and is a complete success.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> JimW. This must be total torture for you I’m sure. I would be as frustrated as ever if this were happening to me.
> When my husband gets off of work his favourite thing to do is go for a morning walk with us. It’s like his private family time that he cherishes. It’s a chance to chat and catch up with each other while caring for our dogs.
> 
> I’ll send positive vibes your way in hopes that your surgery gets top priority and is a complete success.



Thanks for the kind words Keesha, I appreciate it. I am able to hobble around the yard with a compression sock on, so I can mow the lawn and tend to my gardening, but not much else. I am going to try an abbreviated walk tonight with the dogs just because I feel bad I haven't been able to get our Shepherd Bella out for her walk in two weeks. My wife can't handle both dogs by herself as they are both 75+ pounds, so she usually takes the Golden Retriever Dexter cause he is easier to handle.


----------



## moviequeen1

Keesha said:


> Thank you movie queen. I most certainly DID enjoy the holiday yesterday. I swam in the wavy Lake Huron and the water was heavenly. It was totally delightful. I swam in a place I used to swim when I was a child so it brought back some nice memories.
> I’ve always felt safe in water. My husband is the complete opposite from me but then again he can’t swim:laugh:
> 
> it was very warm early this morning here as well. The humidity is crazy. It’s about 37 degrees and about 45 with the humidity.
> Are you still walking  the dog or is that just an occasional treat. ?



Hi Keesha,I haven't walked my 'buddy boy' these past few days  since its too hot,he doesn't like warm temps either. When the temps cool down,I probably will walk him again.He and his family live only 2 blocks away from me. Sue


----------



## garnet

I take the city bus to and from work and buses do not stop at your door either place, so I do a lot of walking because I have to. It's not enjoyable when it's pouring rain & windy, when it is snowing or has snowed and I'm sliding and falling down hitting the concrete or into mud, or if it's 3 digit temperatures.


----------



## Keesha

Those are large dogs Jim. I can understand you wanting to help your wife walk them. 
For some reason I don’t imagine anyone old. Maybe that’s a good thing. Lol. 

Smart move Sue. I wasn’t so smart and took my girls out in 30 plus degree heat. Our poor old Yorker had such a tough time that I carried her. The thing is I should know better. 

Today we walked on groomed grounds that has been bug sprayed. Those big horse flies are really biting this time of year. 
The heat wave is breaking up some.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks for all your lovely photos along the way, Keesha!


----------



## Lara

That last photo! I swear it's identical to a detour path leading off our greenway (section of greenway closed temporarily). I'm not kidding. I need to take a photo so we can compare it. It twists like that and has the same trees and ferns. Your shadow is so clever


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> That last photo! I swear it's identical to a detour path leading off our greenway (section of greenway closed temporarily). I'm not kidding. I need to take a photo so we can compare it. It twists like that and has the same trees and ferns. Your shadow is so clever


Thanks Lara. I will await your photo. 
Twin Trails.:laugh: 

Its nice knowing you and your dog(s) have a nice place to walk in this heat. Are you getting a heatwave where you live ?


----------



## JimW

So I had my appointment with the orthopedic foot surgeon this morning and the outcome was pretty much as I thought. He gave me two choices. Either wear a brace that looks like the one below for the rest of my life and endure whatever pain comes with it, or have surgery to reconstruct my arch and repair/replace the torn tendons and my foot should be like new in about 8 months. The choice was pretty easy for me, I'm opting for surgery.


----------



## rgp

JimW said:


> So I had my appointment with the orthopedic foot surgeon this morning and the outcome was pretty much as I thought. He gave me two choices. Either wear a brace that looks like the one below for the rest of my life and endure whatever pain comes with it, or have surgery to reconstruct my arch and repair/replace the torn tendons and my foot should be like new in about 8 months. The choice was pretty easy for me, I'm opting for surgery.
> 
> View attachment 54068




 Hoping you heal quickly...and with minimal pain !!!!


----------



## JimW

rgp said:


> Hoping you heal quickly...and with minimal pain !!!!



Thank you RGP!


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> So I had my appointment with the orthopedic foot surgeon this morning and the outcome was pretty much as I thought. He gave me two choices. Either wear a brace that looks like the one below for the rest of my life and endure whatever pain comes with it, or have surgery to reconstruct my arch and repair/replace the torn tendons and my foot should be like new in about 8 months. The choice was pretty easy for me, I'm opting for surgery.
> 
> View attachment 54068



When will you be having the surgery Jim and how will you get from point A to point B. Will you have a temporary brace ? Use a cane? I don’t blame you for wanting the surgery.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> When will you be having the surgery Jim and how will you get from point A to point B. Will you have a temporary brace ? Use a cane? I don’t blame you for wanting the surgery.



Surgery is about a month out. I'm waiting for my MRI appointment to be scheduled, then I will talk to the doc again and schedule surgery from there. My foot will be in a boot cast and it will be non weight bearing for 6-8 weeks which means crutches and no driving. During that time my wife and possibly co-workers will be driving me back and forth to work. After the boot comes off I will start physical therapy and can start light walking and hopefully driving back and forth to work. It will take 6-8 months before I feel close to 100%, possibly a year to be completely healed and back to normal.

This surgery is no joke. They will be cutting my heel across the width of my foot, shifting it over and adding a piece of cadaver bone that will force the foot into an arch, that will be held in place with screws. Then they will either repair or replace the damaged tendons that support the arch. The rehab is long and stressful, but I'd still rather suffer with it for a year than be burdened by that brace and foot pain for the rest of my life. You can look up Adult Acquired Flatfoot and PTTD surgery for more info and pics of what it looks like.


----------



## Keesha

That sounds like a logical sound plan Jim. It’s really great that you have so much support with this. It must make you feel that much more grateful for life , family and friends. 

It isounds like a long process but with the skilled surgeons, staff ,  medical technology as well as follow up physiotherapy, you’ve GOT THIS! I will, however wish you well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> That sounds like a logical sound plan Jim. It’s really great that you have so much support with this. It must make you feel that much more grateful for life , family and friends.
> 
> It isounds like a long process but with the skilled surgeons, staff ,  medical technology as well as follow up physiotherapy, you’ve GOT THIS! I will, however wish you well with a speedy recovery.



Yes I am very thankful for the support I have, especially my wife. I can't wait to get back to normal, it's amazing how much I miss something so simple as walking our dogs together.

Thanks for your kind words Keesha, much appreciated.

Just got the word my MRI is Wed @ 9am.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm in 7th heaven again because I'm taking my close friend's dog,Aiker,pharoh hound aka 'my buddy boy' twice daily on walks until Weds afternoon when Marcia returns
Her husband,Dave is out of town until Fri.Their youngest son,Alexei has a full time summer job,can't be home to walk him,I offered to do this,they profusely thanked me
This morning I came over around 8:40,walked into the house calling for 'bb',he raced down the stairs happy to see me,wagging his tail.This afternoon I took him around 1,it was more humid so we didn't walk far because he was panting. When we got back,noticed the A/C was on,he was content lying on the rug
We've had heat/humidity here  past couple of weeks,so I couldn't get my 3 walks in.Most days I took 2 walks before noon,because the humidity would zap my energy Sue


----------



## JimW

I had my MRI last week and the results are exactly as I thought. I will need to have a surgical procedure called an "anterior calcaneal osteotomy" which will involve the cutting and repositioning of my heel bone along with the insertion of a piece of cadaver bone, this will help to raise the arch back up and keep the bones properly aligned. They will use staples or screws to secure everything together. I will also have a "posterior tibial tendon" repair procedure. The Dr will take a tendon from the small toes and attach it to the larger posterior tibial tendon that supports the arch to strengthen it. The surgery is scheduled for Sept 5th. I wish I could have it done sooner, but this was the first available date. I will be non-weight bearing on my right foot for 6 to 8 weeks with no driving for up to 12 weeks. I should be pretty good on crutches by that time and my wife will have had her fill of chauffeuring me around lol. 

I'm looking forward to getting it done and starting the rehab so I can get back to normal. The Dr says I should be back to regular walking activities in 4 to 6 months, but 8 to 10 months, maybe a year before I'm 100%. The pain in the foot has gotten worse and it really stinks not being able to do my normal day to day activities. You don't realize how fulfilling something so simple as walking the dogs is until you can't do it.


----------



## Keesha

You’re a good doggie mom Sue. You’ve either had dogs before or instinctively know them well, either way I’m glad you enjoyed your extra company. He was probably equally thrilled. 


While I haven’t been posting much regarding my walks, I still walk everyday. With the season being summer I’m also swimming as well. Last Sunday I got a really long swim in the lake and it was wonderful. Swimming in the wild is heavenly. Since I swam a mile down the beach I got to walk a mile back. The sand in between my toes felt so good. Some of life’s simplest things are the most enjoyable. 


Today was a great day also. We went to the lake in a different location and let the girls get their exercise while meeting some wildlife. 


Some Canadian Geese having an afternoon siesta in the hot sun and some families of ducks enjoying the afternoon. 
The mom of a pair of young ducklings was trusting enough to let me get really close to her babies. 
Life is good.


----------



## Keesha

Jim , your  operation was sure a speedy one, meaning you got booked in quite quickly. This is good news. I’m glad it went well but I’m sorry you are in such pain and discomfort. Plus I’m feeling a bit bad about posting what wonderful walks I’ve been on lately. 
I wish you a speedy recovery and hope the pain diminishes daily. 


Here are some more pictures from over the last few days.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Jim , your  operation was sure a speedy one, meaning you got booked in quite quickly. This is good news. I’m glad it went well but I’m sorry you are in such pain and discomfort. Plus I’m feeling a bit bad about posting what wonderful walks I’ve been on lately.
> I wish you a speedy recovery and hope the pain diminishes daily.



Keesha please post stories and pics about all of your walks, it gives me something to look forward to! My surgery is on Sept 5th, I wish I could have had it done sooner.


----------



## Keesha

Ok! Will do. Is the pain getting any better? 
Do you think a walker would help you recover better once you start walking, meaning those 4 wheeling ones. 
I guess you’re reading and watching lots of television etc.


----------



## moviequeen1

Keesha,thanks for your kind words regarding my walking my 'buddy boy',Aiker,who is a pharoh hound
I am a life long dog lover,as my siblings and I were growing up we had different dogs through the years.Our last dog was a golden retriever,TY who was a love,we had her for 15 yrs that was 30yrs ago.I have her dog tags hanging around a ceramic golden retriever
I'm still taking my walks,some days when its not humid,I'll go on my afternoon walk,lately that hasn't happened.Instead I take 2 walks before noon Sue


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Ok! Will do. Is the pain getting any better?
> Do you think a walker would help you recover better once you start walking, meaning those 4 wheeling ones.
> I guess you’re reading and watching lots of television etc.



I'm not sure what they will have me doing once I start physical therapy, but I'm sure I'll need assistance of some sort with walking in the beginning. I'm leaning more towards a cane though, one of those walkers would really make me feel old, lol. I bought a couple books off Amazon for my down time and Netflix & Amazon tv will be getting a workout for sure.


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Keesha,thanks for your kind words regarding my walking my 'buddy boy',Aiker,who is a pharoh hound
> I am a life long dog lover,as my siblings and I were growing up we had different dogs through the years.Our last dog was a golden retriever,TY who was a love,we had her for 15 yrs that was 30yrs ago.I have her dog tags hanging around a ceramic golden retriever
> I'm still taking my walks,some days when its not humid,I'll go on my afternoon walk,lately that hasn't happened.Instead I take 2 walks before noon Sue


You’re most welcome Sue. I could tell from your reactions that you indeed genuinely like dogs. 
Your golden retriever had a long life. Fifteen years for a larger dog like that is an incredible lifespan. 
Dogs sure leave an impact on our lives when they do finally leave us. Their memories and legacy live on forever afterwards. 
After all, they are woman’s best friends 

Have a lovely day Sue.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> I'm not sure what they will have me doing once I start physical therapy, but I'm sure I'll need assistance of some sort with walking in the beginning. I'm leaning more towards a cane though, one of those walkers would really make me feel old, lol. I bought a couple books off Amazon for my down time and Netflix & Amazon tv will be getting a workout for sure.


Yes I suppose you will have to wait and see what they recommend. A walker would make me feel old too BUT if it helped me get around with less pain then I wouldn’t really care what it looked like but I have to admit that canes can look quite classy. 
One day I’m going to carve one. 
Good thing you get Netflix. That should help keep you well entertained. 
Im assuming this is still quite painful. 
I’ll send some healing vibes your way and will be sure to post lots of pics and information about my walks to help keep you entertained. 
Take care Jim.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Yes I suppose you will have to wait and see what they recommend. A walker would make me feel old too BUT if it helped me get around with less pain then I wouldn’t really care what it looked like but I have to admit that canes can look quite classy.
> One day I’m going to carve one.
> Good thing you get Netflix. That should help keep you well entertained.
> Im assuming this is still quite painful.
> I’ll send some healing vibes your way and will be sure to post lots of pics and information about my walks to help keep you entertained.
> Take care Jim.



I'm thinking I'll go full on Mr Magoo with a cane, top hat and monocle. 

Thanks Keesha.


----------



## Keesha

Today is a perfect Sunday for a wonderful walk and that’s just what we did. 
We decided to check out a new path we haven’t been on before and it was really nice. 
It follows one of the main rivers in our area that are filled with salmon and sturgeons ( the most unchanged fish of the millennia ) - famous in the area. 

This area has also been well known for its lumber processing. Eastern White Pines grow very tall and are used but Sugar Maples dominate the forests and are a beautiful hardwood. A pine tree with the lingering smoke, that smells like cherry almond  from my husbands vape managed to photo bomb my picture but it looked a bit magical so I left it. 


Another picture I took of a slender Jack Pine and got a gorgeous shot of the unique sky which was dotted with clouds. 



Thess trails had some nice bridges and it really was fun.

My husband took a picture of my hair from behind as it dried. 



I hope your your foot is healing well Jim and the pain is greatly reduced. 
You came to mind today which was why I brought my camera. 

Have  an awesome day people.


----------



## JimW

Keesha, I haven't had my surgery yet it's scheduled for Wed, Sept 5th. But thank you for the well wishes.

Great pics! I've always wanted to go fishing for Sturgeon, those suckers are huge!


----------



## Keesha

I’m not sure how I messed that one up. For some reason I thought you had your surgery already when  it actually was that you you got it booked. September 5th isn’t too far away. 
Sturgeons are huge and ugly, ugly as sin.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> I’m not sure how I messed that one up. For some reason I thought you had your surgery already when  it actually was that you you got it booked. September 5th isn’t too far away.
> Sturgeons are huge and ugly, ugly as sin.



Yes they're ugly, but I can just imagine the fight one of these fish would put up.


----------



## hearlady

Love the pictures Keesha. Especially the vape ghost!


----------



## hearlady

JimW said:


> Keesha please post stories and pics about all of your walks, it gives me something to look forward to! My surgery is on Sept 5th, I wish I could have had it done sooner.


Good luck with the surgery, Jim!


----------



## JimW

hearlady said:


> Good luck with the surgery, Jim!



Thank You Hearlady!


----------



## Keesha

Thanks hearlady. 
The Vape Ghost. :laugh:


Today I did my yoga  and walked my girls 2 miles twice today ( 4 miles ) and then rode my bicycle 4 1/2 miles. I’ve got a doggie trailer for my bike but didn’t take them. 
I’m going to try and ride my bicycle each night. I’m ramping my program up some. In 4 months we are having a family reunion on my husbands side. It’s been 10 years since I’ve seen my mother and father in law and this Christmas they are visiting. 
The whole family is meeting at the Mandarin and I want to look super buff. 
Im looking forward to it. 

Here are a few pics


----------



## Keesha

Jim - Sturgeons certainly are big & ugly 



You’ll NEVER see me in a picture like the one above.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

My 2 daughters, Jennifer & Julie, just sent this pic to my phone while they hiked in the Rocky Mountains. 

They had so much fun and sent pics in a gem store there and yesterday got caught in a hail storm while hiking in Estes Park. 

What?! Hail?! The rest of the country is sweating bullets in this heat.


----------



## JimW

Great pic Lara, your daughters are beautiful!


----------



## moviequeen1

Lara,thanks for sharing beautiful picture of your daughters and the awesome background of mountains Sue


----------



## Lara

Thank you everyone. My kids always include me in their everyday lives with wonderful pics. Very thoughtful children. They love me, go figure . They also took a series of Yoga poses in front of the Rockies, clear lakes there, and Red Rock. The one on the left (wearing blk) is starting her own side biz of one-on-one yoga classes so she will use the pics on her website. She has a unique style that is so beautiful and slow flowing motion at all times. She owns a full-time biz as an esthetician.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, those girls are stunning!


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Thank you everyone. My kids always include me in their everyday lives with wonderful pics. Very thoughtful children. They love me, go figure . They also took a series of Yoga poses in front of the Rockies, clear lakes there, and Red Rock. The one on the left (wearing blk) is starting her own side biz of one-on-one yoga classes so she will use the pics on her website. She has a unique style that is so beautiful and slow flowing motion at all times. She owns a full-time biz as an esthetician.


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Thank you everyone. My kids always include me in their everyday lives with wonderful pics. Very thoughtful children. They love me, go figure . They also took a series of Yoga poses in front of the Rockies, clear lakes there, and Red Rock. The one on the left (wearing blk) is starting her own side biz of one-on-one yoga classes so she will use the pics on her website. She has a unique style that is so beautiful and slow flowing motion at all times. She owns a full-time biz as an esthetician.


Well of course THEY LOVE YOU . You’re so loveable. 
A yoga business sounds amazing. I love yoga. Today I ordered season 1 to 3 of Namaste. My dvds were not working too well any more after years of use almost everyday.  


Ive been walking a lot but haven’t taken too many pictures. The other morning I was up before the sun was and watched it rise. It was pinkish - red so I took a picture. 
And I couldn’t resist taking a picture of these guys . 
Arent they the cutest?


----------



## Lara

Good morning Keesha  I love the photos you take...all of them! Oh, that Pink Sun! And I've never seen light colored deer like that...so pretty! Thank you for your kind comments about my daughters (and me lol).


----------



## Keesha

Good morning Lara. I’ve teally missed you. (((( hug))))

Since my little terrier hasn’t been  feeling quite up to her usual self I have  been taking the doggie stroller. That way if she needs it she can and if she doesn’t , it’s still super convenient fir me to take. It has a place for bottled water , a covered flap for keys, phones etc., and a full basket underneath for extra water, leashes, sweaters, blankets, umbrella etc., which I really appreciate. 

This is one of my favourite times of the year. The summer hype is slowing down. The air itself is less humid; crisper and cleaner. The pace slows down and the incredible autumn colours are starting to show . It’s just soooo beautiful and I feel so grateful to still be alive to capture all this beauty. 
Life is good. God is good. 







This view I have a few hundred metres away from where I live 



The ploughing of the fields. I even like the sounds of the farm equipment when they are ploughing the fields.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very nice photos Keesha, enjoy seeing them.  Hope your pup feels better soon. :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose

Enjoyed the photos Keesha! Are those phlox in the pic in the yard, purple and white?


----------



## RadishRose

JimW, wishing you success. How long before it's scheduled?


----------



## Keesha

Thank you Seabreeze and RaddishRose. Our dog is feeling much better. She lost 2 plus pounds so is down to 8.6 but she looks healthy. She still has a ‘kennel cough,’ which I’m concerned with. 
I might give her some liquid ionic Silver to health with the infection once the antibiotics are through. Normally I detest giving antibiotics but this time I didn’t. 

And  I know this question is addressed to Jim , but I think he’s scheduled for the operation September 5th. I wish you the best Jim. 
I have no doubt you are set up for post op. Good luck.

:yes: RaddishRose. That IS indeed Phlox!


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> JimW, wishing you success. How long before it's scheduled?



Next Wednesday RR. I had my pre-op appointment with the surgeon today. Thank you for your well wishes!

Keesha those are some really great pics!!


----------



## Lara

What kind of flower is that white one? It's calling my name.


----------



## Keesha

It’s a type of dahlia. All the ones on the last post are dahlias except for the sunflower.


----------



## Chucktin

Growing up we always walked, cheaper. From that I grew into hiking then Backpacking. With retirement I hoped to do more but at the moment we're still building her Barn. I've still got my kit which now includes a covered hammock rather than a tent and hope to get back into that by Spring.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> It’s a type of dahlia. All the ones on the last post are dahlias except for the sunflower.


And I was wrong here Lara. There were zinnias included in there also. 
My mistake.


----------



## Keesha

We walked 20 miles a week just going to school but like yourself , Chucktin, we loved walking. Walking is awesome!!!

Its been a while since I’ve posted in this thread but I’m trying to lure Jim back. I know he had his foot operated on and it was a big surgery so I am hoping he’s starting to feel better. Anyway I’ve saved a bunch of pictures in hopes that it makes him feel a bit better. 
Today I drove to see my parents. It’s a long drive to do all in one day and even though it’s all sitting , it somehow still manages to zap all my energy. 

I’d forgotten to bring our extension chords so I could mow  their lawn so instead of taking chances with getting shocked , I passed and put a pink streak of colour in my moms hair. She cut her own hair and used thinning shears cause she doesn’t know what she’s doing. :shrug: It wasn’t outrageously hideous but I fixed it up. It saddened me because she had let her hair grow past her shoulders and it was silver, all one length and all silver. It looked adorable on her and I so wanted to French Braid it but didn’t . It was long & thick but too much work for her and if I would have known I would have loved to have loved to have trimmed it for her. 

The air was crisp and even though it was  overcast , everywhere I looked was picture worthy so I have everything  from pumpkins to coloured leaves & berries.


----------



## Keesha

When you walk a lot you learn a lot about nature that you might not otherwise notice. 


Blue jays , like other songbirds, have many  different sounds. They are a very attractive bird but they can also be fairly aggressive and have a greedy temperament for the most part. 
While walking a few of them called some others to help them. The sound of nuts hitting the forest floor was hilarious. 


Busted. Some squirrel isn’t going to be too happy with that. All that foraging and stashing for the long winter ahead all gone to waste. I  wonder if they swear? :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose

Love your pics, Keesha. You have those same pokeweed berries and milkweed pods we have here- as kids we used to try to stain the milkweed silk purple with the berries, but just ended up with sticky, purple hands.  nthego:


----------



## Keesha

Thanks RaddishRose! 
The things we did as kids. 

:lol1:


----------



## JimW

Hi All,

Operation on Wed went well. I was in quite a bit of pain for a few days, thankfully that has subsided somewhat. I'm getting used to the crutches but find myself wanting to use my bad foot to walk, force of habit I guess. I go back to the dr's on Wed for a check up, if he gives me the okay I will probably go back to work on Thursday. It's pretty much a waiting game now, 6 to 8 weeks of no weight on my right foot and no driving.

More nice pics Keesha, keep em coming!


----------



## DaveA

Sounds like  a long, tough, haul, Jim.  Glad to hear that things went well.  As I mentioned before, Sox and Pats will be around to fill up your time although you're fortunate (in this case) to have a job that doesn't a lot of walking and/or climbing.


----------



## Keesha

Hey Jim. There you are. I’m so glad your operation was a success and can’t believe you might be back at work soon. Well that part kinda sucks. 

I made a thread for you and many members wished you well. 
Heres the thread here 
https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...e-BEST-with-your-FOOT-operation-tomorrow-JimW

This is great news. I’ll keep adding pictures. 

Here are the little planes that fly all over the place around here . There’s an airport just up the hill for these small Cessna or at least I think it is .Someone can correct me if I’m wrong 



Is it just me or does this look like a goat wrap?


----------



## Keesha

Forest Mushrooms and my little dog 







Leaves changing colour 








Stonecrop & Purple Coneflower (echinacea) 








Berries


----------



## Keesha

I’ve ampted my walking up since the temperatures are cooling and my girls are loving it. 

I text these two two pics to my husband at work who asked why our dog is green :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose

Enjoyed these pics, Keesha....as well as the one upthread of the stained hands- LOL


----------



## Trade

Did my usual 2 mile walk this morning. That puts me at 500 miles total for this calendar year.


----------



## Camper6

I like riding a bike instead of walking.  It gives you balance.  And now there are plenty of bike paths so you avoid vehicles.

The bike is handy for grocery shopping as well.  A carrier on the bike holds enough groceries for a single.

And I can ride to where the sales are.

Also in our city you can put your bike on the bus on a rack on the front. It's really handy.

I don't know why but walking or riding gives me a sense of power and independence.


----------



## Keesha

Thanks RaddishRose. 
I’ll pass on the 500 miles trade 
BUT I’m with you on that walking and riding gives you a sense of independence. 
I know that since caring for my parents, I have a renewed gratitude for the simple act of going outside and walking. 

Biking is not only fun but it can get you from point A to point B without the use of a car. With the dog trailer I don’t even have to leave the girls. 

Theres a man  who used to live in the area who walked miles everyday until the day he died.
Thats how I’d like to go.

This is my favourite time of year. We can all walk without getting heat stroke and a time to soak up all the beauty autumn has to offer. 


Here are some Autumn pics taken on our walk this morning.


----------



## Lara

Keesha, I like that cute little white "Petunia"(Pup) at the Christmas Tree Farm the best :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha

Oh thank you Lara. She’s my darling. :glitter-heart:


----------



## fitnesswithcindy

Beautiful pictures! I love to walk and wish my schedule left more time for leisurely walking. My 89-year-old mother in law walked several miles a day right up until her very last few days with us. She was sharp as a tack until the end, too.


----------



## Keesha

Thanks Cindy. Do you still work?

I feel truly blessed that I have so much time to walk. With the cooler weather I’ve pumoed up my walking routine. The weathers much more suitable for it making it much more enjoyable. Plus this time of year is so colourful. Within the next month our outside world becomes stunning!


----------



## IKE

Wanting to start getting fit I began walking yesterday but ended up running......I've decided that I'll just remain a couch potato.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Camper6

When I walk it gives me a sense of power and entitlement that others don't have.

When I walk.  I just walk. No specific pace or keeping track or anything else.


----------



## moviequeen1

If I can't go out to take my 3 daily walks in the fresh air,the culprit is the weather.
I improvise by walking around my small 1 bedrm apt a couple times,or walk up/down to the basement in my apt building complex.My apt is on the 3rd floor,so I don't have far to go Sue


----------



## AprilSun

moviequeen1 said:


> If I can't go out to take my 3 daily walks in the fresh air,the culprit is the weather.
> I improvise by walking around my small 1 bedrm apt a couple times,or walk up/down to the basement in my apt building complex.My apt is on the 3rd floor,so I don't have far to go Sue



We sound alike! I would rather do my walking outside and do when the weather permits. If it doesn't, then I walk in my basement but I don't enjoy it near as much. I just like to walk outside.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> Wanting to start getting fit I began walking yesterday but ended up running......I've decided that I'll just remain a couch potato.
> 
> View attachment 58063





RadishRose said:


> View attachment 58075



:lofl:


----------



## Keesha

It’s been a while since I posted in my walking thread. Not that I haven’t been been walking. 


I’ve pumped up my walking regimen to take off a few pounds that I’d gained. 
Today was a real winter wonderland and I was so disappointed that I hadn’t  charged my phone battery up. It died at the beginning of our walk. 


Today I also ventured a bit off the path to check something out and temporarily got lost but it was so gorgeous out that I wasn’t too concerned. A bit nippy but just beautiful. 


Our Schnoodle has a baggy sweater with an over coat while our Yorkie has a ski jacket:laugh: They have such a blast and are so precious to me. 

From my girls point of view. 

Hey mom..... come on.....I’m not a model dog. 


Lets run back & get her! 

I love this white stuff! 

My paws are freezing. That wood stove better still be going when we get home.


----------



## JimW

Awesome snow fun pics Keesha!


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Awesome snow fun pics Keesha!



Thats Jim. It really was fun.


----------



## Keesha

Today was a very cold windy walk on the beach which was short and sweet. The water was rough with waves while the sun started setting. 




I discovered some of those red stems that look great in Christmas decorations 


So here is my man picking some for me. He’s the sweetest guy. 


Like this


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love the beach (and snow) pictures Keesha, I've been walking every day but haven't been taking my camera.  Today was an icy light rain when I took my boy out, had to scrape the ice off the windows of my Jeep when I was ready to take him home.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> Thats Jim. It really was fun.


Oops. I meant thanks Jim. :sentimental:



SeaBreeze said:


> Love the beach (and snow) pictures Keesha, I've been walking every day but haven't been taking my camera.  Today was an icy light rain when I took my boy out, had to scrape the ice off the windows of my Jeep when I was ready to take him home.


Thanks Seabreeze. That freezing rain makes everything look so pretty but it can really be dangerously slippery to drive in. I currently don’t have my snow tires on but will do so soon. We live in a snow belt so often get snow when others don’t but I wouldn’t want to move. I love it here. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## RadishRose

Nice snow photos!


----------



## Keesha

Thank you RaddishRose! :love_heart:


----------



## BlueDragonfly

What pretty pictures~ and I love the doggies.


----------



## Keesha

BlueDragonfly said:


> What pretty pictures~ and I love the doggies.



Thank you BlueDragonfly. I love the doggies too. :love_heart:

Today I went to visit my parents and took a few pictures along the way.,
These are groups of turkeys around our house. We took this picture at our home before we left.
The morning mist really adds to their mystique. 



This captured my attention since I’m a woodcarver. 
 It’s a recent tree stump carving. The snow hadn’t yet covered the reddish wood chips.
The craftsmanship is s to be appreciated. 

We live near Menonnites and they’ve always fascinated me. On our way back home I had my husband turn around so I could watch this Mennonite deal with his horse and buggy. The horse backs up and turns on command. It then boldly heads for the road and prances so proudly onto the highway with such sureness and confidence.  Horses are such graceful creatures. 



The walk was nice and brisk today along the beach but I forgot to take a picture but an hour later the sun started setting and it was time to head home 



We put the lights up at my parents house. A ceramic Christmas tree, wreaths ,wooden  reindeer etc., and my mom was thrilled. My dad didn’t know they had decorations. Their house looked so festive when we left and they looked thrilled to have it all decorated knowing we will coming back Christmas Day. 

Today I also saw fear in their eyes too. They won’t answer the phone because they think scammers are trying to take advantage of them. It might be true so I darent say anything. They are getting dementia no doubt. It’s sad seeing them like this. I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love your photos Keesha, the one with the turkeys and the horse and buggy are especially nice!  I'm glad you're making things special for your parents during the Christmas season, you're very sweet.  I know it's heartbreaking to watch them deteriorate either mentally, physically or both.....hugs.  Hope you all have a memorable Christmas day celebration.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha, I enjoyed all your pics. What a sunset!  I'm looking forward to reading about Christmas with your family.


----------



## JimW

Great pics Keesha!


----------



## paxtonstafford

walker here, try to get three miles a day five days maybe six...sometimes three...but I find stretching yoga stuff to be imperitive for me...takes 30 minutes to do a full set..and generally two days to get limber enough where I dont have stiffness...etc. so walk stretch-- sometimes recumbent bike or a little of the elipitical ...little is plenty..hhha


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Love your photos Keesha, the one with the turkeys and the horse and buggy are especially nice!  I'm glad you're making things special for your parents during the Christmas season, you're very sweet.  I know it's heartbreaking to watch them deteriorate either mentally, physically or both.....hugs.  Hope you all have a memorable Christmas day celebration.


Thanks Seabreeze. I’m glad I’m making things special for them also. My mom was quite persistent in making sure I was coming over Christmas Day. It’s so strange how the roles become reserved. They become like children and I feel like the adult. 
My mom was so cute coming downstairs with us to try and help look for Christmas stuff. She was so excited. I can’t help but be incredibly touched. It’s so bittersweet bevayse my entire life I’ve wanted to be closer to them and now that they don’t have as much energy to either run away or push away, and the fact that they actually NEED me, I’m able to get a bit closer. 



RadishRose said:


> Keesha, I enjoyed all your pics. What a sunset!  I'm looking forward to reading about Christmas with your family.


Thanks RaddishRose. I’m looking forward to Christmas Day up at my parents house too. I’ll be making a turkey & ham with all the regular Christmas pleasures. My husband made them each a wooden shoe horn small enough to carry with them and I’m carving some handmade ornaments for a little tree we bought for them since they don’t have one. This is the first Christmas I’ve been with them in 40 some odd years. They were always in Florida and once they retired they stayed for 6 months out of the year. We definitely weren’t your typical family. 
I’m going to use the fine China too and buy those Christmas crackers and wear those silly hats like we used to. 


JimW said:


> Great pics Keesha!


That’s Jim. How’s your foot holding up? Are you walking on it yet?


paxtonstafford said:


> walker here, try to get three miles a day five days maybe six...sometimes three...but I find stretching yoga stuff to be imperitive for me...takes 30 minutes to do a full set..and generally two days to get limber enough where I dont have stiffness...etc. so walk stretch-- sometimes recumbent bike or a little of the elipitical ...little is plenty..hhha


Another yogi? If we do yoga, are we then not referred to as yogi’s. 
Hey boo boo. 

Anyway, good for you. Three miles a day 5 to 6 days a week is fabulous. I’m really happy to see someone else who exercises and gets such benefits from doing yoga. I encouraged a daily runner to try doing yoga to help relieve her stiff aching joints and she’s hooked. She couldn’t believe what relief she could get from simply stretching everyday. 
I hope you post again, my fellow yogi. 
Haha. I really like that name. :laugh:


----------



## Trade

Finished 2018 with a total of 680 miles of walking. That's 8 more than last years 672. 

On the down side I'm starting 2019 off at a weight of 215 lbs. That's up 3 lbs from the 212 lbs. I started 2018 at.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> That’s Jim. How’s your foot holding up? Are you walking on it yet?



Finally got out on Sunday for the first walk with my wife and the dogs since last March/April. We only walked half the distance of what we normally do, but it was great to be out walking again. The leg and foot are still a bit weak, but it's coming along.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Finished 2018 with a total of 680 miles of walking. That's 8 more than last years 672.
> 
> On the down side I'm starting 2019 off at a weight of 215 lbs. That's up 3 lbs from the 212 lbs. I started 2018 at.


Wow! You really don’t mess around. You’re very invested in keeping fit. 680 miles of walking sounds great. Good for you.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Finally got out on Sunday for the first walk with my wife and the dogs since last March/April. We only walked half the distance of what we normally do, but it was great to be out walking again. The leg and foot are still a bit weak, but it's coming along.


This is GREAT news Jim. You must be so very pleased to be able to go for walks with your wife again was something you really longed for and you’ve just done it. :clap: It’s like a major victory. 
Im so happy for you Jim. That’s GREAT news.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> This is GREAT news Jim. You must be so very pleased to be able to go for walks with your wife again was something you really longed for and you’ve just done it. :clap: It’s like a major victory.
> Im so happy for you Jim. That’s GREAT news.



Thank You Keesha! You've been a great support through my operation and recovery! I really appreciate it!


----------



## RadishRose

JimW said:


> Finally got out on Sunday for the first walk with my wife and the dogs since last March/April. We only walked half the distance of what we normally do, but it was great to be out walking again. The leg and foot are still a bit weak, but it's coming along.



I'm glad to hear this, Jim.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Thank You Keesha! You've been a great support through my operation and recovery! I really appreciate it!



I could put myself in your shoes and it would be almost unbearable for me. 

Anyway I’ve been walking everyday still except for one day last week I stayed in my pyjamas all day long. I was completely exhausted and decided to have a ‘do nothing ‘ day and it was quite fun. 
With all the stress of socializing at Christmas time as well as adding going to the gym three times a week , it may have proved to be too much. 

Now I’m decompressing and getting back to a regular schedule. I’ve decided that I’m going to start walking in different places 
than my usual trails. My regular walks are about 4 to 5 kilometres long and I’d go farther but my littlest girls paws are only about 4 inches long and she’s almost 13 years old. I hope I’m not over walking her. 

Here in Canada we have many maple trees so maple syrup is a big business. Here are the maple syrup lines that carry the syrup. 



There are horseback trails near where we live which we all  enjoy 






It’s enjoyable seeing different things to look at like woodpecker holes in the trees 


Then I come across some trees that I wish I cut and take home. The wood at the trunk of this tree is a woodworkers dream wood . The knots and wood grain would be incredible.


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> I'm glad to hear this, Jim.



Thanks RR! We can still take rides on the scooter though, I just had some new flames put on the sides. :laugh:



Keesha said:


> I could put myself in your shoes and it would be almost unbearable for me.
> 
> Anyway I’ve been walking everyday still except for one day last week I stayed in my pyjamas all day long. I was completely exhausted and decided to have a ‘do nothing ‘ day and it was quite fun.
> With all the stress of socializing at Christmas time as well as adding going to the gym three times a week , it may have proved to be too much.
> 
> Now I’m decompressing and getting back to a regular schedule. I’ve decided that I’m going to start walking in different places
> than my usual trails. My regular walks are about 4 to 5 kilometres long and I’d go farther but my littlest girls paws are only about 4 inches long and she’s almost 13 years old. I hope I’m not over walking her.
> 
> Here in Canada we have many maple trees so maple syrup is a big business. Here are the maple syrup lines that carry the syrup.
> 
> View attachment 61075
> 
> There are horseback trails near where we live which we all  enjoy
> 
> View attachment 61076
> 
> 
> View attachment 61077
> 
> It’s enjoyable seeing different things to look at like woodpecker holes in the trees
> View attachment 61078
> 
> Then I come across some trees that I wish I cut and take home. The wood at the trunk of this tree is a woodworkers dream wood . The knots and wood grain would be incredible.
> 
> View attachment 61079



It was unbearable for me, especially watching my wife take the dogs out by herself. I always had in the back of my mind that something bad would happen with a stray dog, coyotes or just someone giving her trouble and I wouldn't be there to help. Thankfully nothing ever happened and that mindset is coming to an end.

Those are some nice pics Keesha. I especially like the one of your dog running on the path, she's cute! 4 or 5km's might be too much for your girl at that age. (I believe 5km's is roughly 3 miles?) We usually do 1.5 miles after work and our 11.5 year old Shepherd gets tired, especially in the heat and she's in good shape too.
Glad to hear you're getting some rest both mentally and physically. I find that daily walks do wonders for my mental state.


----------



## Keesha

Jim, I hope you don’t mind me saying this but I think the way some men worry and care for their wives, is the finest thing about them. It shows such emotional depth that’s so touching. You speak so lovingly about your wife that my eyes water up. My husband is the same way with me. He worries so much about me that i can’t help but find it adorable.


I do think I might be over walking her. With the snow on the ground she has to work so hard but her sister is so active . Maybe I’ll start taking the stroller so she can get a break on the long walks. It’s a good thing I joined the gym so I can run on the padded track and get the added exercise I need. 


I’m so glad you can walk again. When I see my parents it makes me ultra thankful to still have the ability to be fully mobile and I’m going to take full advantage of that for as long as I can and be grateful.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Thanks RR! We can still take rides on the scooter though, I just had some new flames put on the sides. :laugh:


Not sure how I missed this. That’s funny. :laugh:


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Jim, I hope you don’t mind me saying this but I think the way some men worry and care for their wives, is the finest thing about them. It shows such emotional depth that’s so touching. You speak so lovingly about your wife that my eyes water up. My husband is the same way with me. He worries so much about me that i can’t help but find it adorable.



I don't mind at all Keesha, thank you for your kind words. I think what makes my wife so special to me beyond the fact that she's my wife, is that she's also my best friend. There's an extra special bond there that I'm very lucky to have. 




Keesha said:


> I do think I might be over walking her. With the snow on the ground she has to work so hard but her sister is so active . Maybe I’ll start taking the stroller so she can get a break on the long walks. It’s a good thing I joined the gym so I can run on the padded track and get the added exercise I need.



The little dogs have to take many steps to equal just one of ours or one stride of a larger dog. A one or two mile walk for us probably feels like a 4 or 5 mile walk for them. Throw in the snow and it's even tougher on the little ones, especially when they get older. Our Golden Retriever (Dex) doesn't care to walk in the snow too much because it gets stuck in the hair between his pads. We try to keep his paws well groomed and the hair short, but the snow still seems to get in there. He was so funny yesterday, we got about 5 inches of snow and we let both dogs out into the back yard to play, but Dex wouldn't walk back up the stairs to get in the house until I went out and shoveled the snow off the stairs. Sometimes I think he plays me and takes advantage of me with it because he knows I'm easy like that, but I don't care because he's such a lovable lug.




Keesha said:


> I’m so glad you can walk again. When I see my parents it makes me ultra thankful to still have the ability to be fully mobile and I’m going to take full advantage of that for as long as I can and be grateful.



Me too Keesha, thanks! Yesterday we got a decent snow storm and I was out shoveling and using the snowblower, the foot and leg held up fine!



Keesha said:


> Not sure how I missed this. That’s funny. :laugh:



:laugh:


----------



## Keesha

Our dogs hate getting snow stuck between their paws which is why I try and get them groomed regularly. The groomers clip the fur between their pads so the snow doesn’t stick as easily. One year we were silly enough to buy them doggy  boots. They lasted all of 20 seconds and the way they were tossed off her feet was hilarious. I kept the boots as a momento. 

Most of the paths we go on are trailed which are easily accessible but until the snowmobiles pack the snow down it can be quite deep for our little Yorkie. Her legs are so short but I will drive to these paths to take the dogs for an enjoyable walk. 

Last week I travelled all the way to Toronto, by myself, to see a band my brother used to play in. Mike Marley was featured playing saxophone but there were three people in the band. Two were in my music class and one of them I knew fairly well. 
Anyway my brother had gotten there about 1 1/2 earlier than I so had talked with this other trumpet player that I knew. Unfortunately I got lost and walked in the rain for 40 minutes so was drenched by the time I got there but I did get a couple minutes of good pictures of the CN Tower. It was a bit spooky looking in the fog. Anyway it was quite the walk so I included it in my thread. 


 The band was amazing. It was a full stage band with base , piano and guitar inclusive. During intermission , one of the trumpet players came over to hug me and I had no idea who he was so it didn’t go over very well at first until my brother mentioned who he was. He was an old music class mate of mine but all I saw was a large tall man trying to hug me. 
Most of these band members  have played in this band since 1979. That’s a long time. 

It was so nice getting invited by my brother on my birthday. He treated me the entire evening which was great .  . It was wonderful seeing everyone plus my brother got a saxophone technician contact for me. This will save me a fortune on getting my alto saxophone fixed which I was thrilled with. My only option before was to take it to a music store but half of the cost is overhead so I can cut out the middle man. 
Mike Marley


----------



## RadishRose

Cool photos, Keesha. Especially that tower, weird but interesting effect.

Hope you get your horn fixed soon... I'd love to see you play!


----------



## Keesha

Thanks RaddishRose. Here’s one from a few blocks away. It was a really rainy night with no snow on the ground. 

Luckily I bought a soprano saxophone so have been practising regularly with that and I can’t record until I learn how to do that. Apparently I need internet to upload my recordings but I’m working on it. I’d love to play a song or two for you. 

Heres some more walking pictures. 



View attachment 62101


----------



## Falcon

Reminds  me  of the film  "Witness".


----------



## Keesha

Great film with Harrison Ford. The movie could well have been filmed around this area. We have many Amish and Mennonite areas. They fascinate me. I take pictures but try not to be too intrusive because they don’t believe in getting their pictures taken. There are times I wish I could put my concerns aside and taken the picture. A few months back in October we had stopped at a park to let the dogs out of the car for a break. A Mennonite horse and open buggy  went by and they both waved at us and smiled. It was was of those moments I wish I had captured. I get along well with them.


----------



## rgp

Trade said:


> Finished 2018 with a total of 680 miles of walking. That's 8 more than last years 672.
> 
> On the down side I'm starting 2019 off at a weight of 215 lbs. That's up 3 lbs from the 212 lbs. I started 2018 at.




   Kinda blows away the theory of walking for weight loss.....

   Just shy of 2 miles p/day @ 365 days is great though.

    I used to walk 1.5-2.0 p/day, but only 4-5 days p/week. So my yearly avg, was way short.


----------



## JustBonee

Daily walker these days, out of necessity.  (Moved to an apartment with my dog about a year ago)    He loves the outdoors and can't get out often enough.  So we go for 3 or 4 walks a day everyday at our complex,  and around the park, for about 20-30 minutes each run.  
It has definitely  improved my health and weight.  

*Keesha* - get some of these: Walkee Paws


----------



## Keesha

Thanks Bonnie. Im so glad to not only learn you’re a regular walker but that you walk your dog. That’s great. I am big fans of dog walkers. They are like a breed of people on their own. 

I doubt my dogs would like wearing sometime like that but we really do get some crazy cool weather. The snow on the trails actually warms it up some but the roads are still cold. Maybe I will try them on my littlest but then again I’d have a lot of fur to tuck in. 

How long did it take your dog to get used to them?
Do you have a Jack Russel?


----------



## JustBonee

Keesha said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Im so glad to not only learn you’re a regular walker but that you walk your dog. That’s great. I am big fans of dog walkers. They are like a breed of people on their own.
> 
> I doubt my dogs would like wearing sometime like that but we really do get some crazy cool weather. The snow on the trails actually warms it up some but the roads are still cold. Maybe I will try them on my littlest but then again I’d have a lot of fur to tuck in.
> 
> How long did it take your dog to get used to them?
> Do you have a Jack Russel?



I have a 28 lb. Bichon Frise,  Keesha.   He has LOTS of fur,  _very _furry legs.  The way these walkers are made,  of spandex and nylon on the leg part, they slip right on easily. .. and come off easy too.   It took all of a minute to get him used to wearing them, and he hates to wear anything I might add. (Under the paws is rubber footing, so waterproof)      I think they are great.


----------



## Keesha

Ok with a bichon frise you understand furry plus you’ve hit all my major concerns so I will trust your judgement and order one pair and see how they go. 

Thanks a bunch. My licks her ankle a lot so I’m thinking these might add a bit of extra support. 
The other day I took her in to a holistic vet who gave her acupuncture and gave us a plan to drastically change her diet. 
Oh the things we do for our dogs but it’s so worth it. Our girls mean the world to me.


----------



## JustBonee

Did you see their video?


----------



## Keesha

It’s like rubber stockings for dogs. :laugh:
Thank you.


----------



## Keesha

Note: I’d like to point out that Toronto is the most multicultural city in the world and is actually a clean respectful city as far as cities go. The picture of the CN Tower on that day doesn’t do it justice. It has a revolving restaurant at the top that overlooks Lake Ontario and the city. 

Ill go to the city another season and take some better photos


----------



## Lara

Bonnie said:


> Did you see their video?


Bonnie, these "Walkee Paws" would be perfect for my Bella when she 
romps in  the deep wet snow too. 
The footie part is waterproof rubber. Great idea!


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Bonnie, these "Walkee Paws" would be perfect for my Bella when she
> romps in  the deep wet snow too.
> The footie part is waterproof rubber. Great idea!


These snowballs going all the way up the legs is what happens to my girls and it takes them ages to get them off. I try and take the majority off for them so these boots seem ideal. My only concern is how they are fastened but my dogs will just have to get used to it. They will like the idea that they don’t have all the snowballs to get off once they get home.


----------



## JustBonee

*Keesha,*  the Walkee Paws  come as a double set of leggings with a spring loaded clip to adjust the front and back legs separately.  
I fasten everything to Lil'Bear harness, *never his collar.*    Anything that would pull on their neck wouldn't be  good.  
His harness sits close to his shoulders.   Like their picture, don't let  the clip rest in the middle of their back... it needs to be closer to the front of their body for proper fit.  
The "stockings" are soft nylon and have a lot of stretch with the spandex.  Very good quality fabric.  The rubber is around  their foot pad only. 

*Lara, *yeah,  a lot less work when you bring them in from outside.  At least the legs are dry and clean.
Bear's big furry paws attract everything like velcro too.  I used to have to sit him down and wipe and separate each paw with a towel.  No snow here of course,  but wet and muddy grass,  and leaves and even spiders, etc.


----------



## Keesha

I would attach these over their winter coats. That’s the only way I’d get them to wear them and actually walk. Most of their coats are homemade so I’ll rig something up. Less snowballs stuck all over them certainly is appealing. 

Hey Lara. It’s so nice to see you back.


----------



## JustBonee

Keesha said:


> I would attach these over their winter coats. That’s the only way I’d get them to wear them and actually walk. Most of their coats are homemade so I’ll rig something up. Less snowballs stuck all over them certainly is appealing.



Yes,  they need to go on last, over a  coat or covering.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been 'stir crazy' for the past day and half because of the miserable weather here in WNY,couldn't go outside to take my walks
I was in heaven this morning around 6:30 when I took my early walk,felt refreshing,no wind or snow
The highlight of my day will be this afternoon,when I take my friend's dog for his afternoon walk Sue


----------



## Keesha

Hey Sue. It’s so nice reading that you are getting your neighbours dog for the day. That always cheers you up. February is a tough month for many. My husband is going through some serious sunlight withdrawals. It’s a good thing that my mood starts perking back up this month while his plummets. Have a great walk with the dog. A snow heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My boy gets them too, here his is as a puppy.  When they're too bad, I have a double stainless steel sink in the kitchen, I just put some warm water in each sink and stand him up in there, back feet in one sink, front in other.  Then I throw a big dog towel on the floor and put him on it to dry his legs and feet off.  Getting them off manually or with a hair dryer is really impossible.


----------



## JustBonee

Oh, looks like such a sweetheart ^^^  :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> My boy gets them too, here his is as a puppy.  When they're too bad, I have a double stainless steel sink in the kitchen, I just put some warm water in each sink and stand him up in there, back feet in one sink, front in other.  Then I throw a big dog towel on the floor and put him on it to dry his legs and feet off.  Getting them off manually or with a hair dryer is really impossible.



So it looks like walkee paws might be needed for you too


----------



## Lara

That's what I do too SeaBreeze, regarding the snowballs on their legs. 

I stand Bella in the deep kitchen sink, use warm water from the spray nozzle, spray her legs until the snowballs melt, and then dry them off with a towel. Quick and easy. 

But it's only happened twice here in NC. We don't get much snow but when we do it's not usually powdery...it's mix with a little sleet and heavy.


----------



## Keesha

Hey Lara, I hope I don’t embarrass you too much but I really miss you. You rarely ever post here any more and the place isn’t the same without you. You add a nice touch of feminine compassion, a cute & fun sense of humour and colour this place up with your artistic sense of style. 

I know you have a lot on your plate for the next year but please don’t forget us. We love you and miss you. :love_heart:nthego:


----------



## IKE

Keesha said:


> Hey Lara, I hope I don’t embarrass you too much but I really miss you. You rarely ever post here any more and the place isn’t the same without you. You add a nice touch of feminine compassion, a cute & fun sense of humour and colour this place up with your artistic sense of style.
> 
> I know you have a lot on your plate for the next year but please don’t forget us. We love you and miss you. :love_heart:nthego:



Agree......this place just doesn't seem the same without Lara being around.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> Agree......this place just doesn't seem the same without Lara being around.



:kiss: 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lara

Oh, what a nice surprise...thank you Ike and Keesha. You were so kind to say what you said keesha. I'll try to live up to that . I have some responsibilities that are keeping me away but hope to be more active in due time.


----------



## RadishRose

Good to see you Lara, Take care of business; we'll be here. :love_heart:


----------



## Trade

My wife recently had her medication changed and since then she has really slowed down on our morning walks. We used to hike the 2 mile nature trail in about 48 minutes, but lately it's been taking her about an hour. This has gotten pretty frustrating to me because I don't feel like I'm getting much cardio benefit out of it. So a few weeks ago I started hiking with a backpack. I started out by putting a 6 lbs. bag of the bird seed I use in our bird feeder in the backpack. I've worked that up to three 6 lbs bags now. It feels like a lot better workout, but still not enough to suit me. Plus the back pack with 18 lbs of bird seed is hard on the shoulders. So last week I bit the bullet and ordered one of these: 



This is going to enable me to go up to a 45 lbs load and I will be able to evenly distribute it between the front and back rather than have everything on my back. I got the long model vest with the wide (4 and 1/4 inches) shoulder straps which is supposed to be best for walking. It hasn't arrived yet but I am hoping this will enable me to carry the weight more comfortably. My plan is to start off my loading it with 20 lbs. of weight which will be only 2 lbs. more than I am carrying now with my backpack and then slowly working up from there. 

<font size="3">


----------



## Camper6

I walk but I don't try to make it a marathon effort.

I walk because it is healthy and for no other reason.

If I don't get out I miss it.  My friend counts every step on one of those fitbit things.

I would find that awfully boring.


----------



## Keesha

That’s a smart idea Trade. At the gym I’ve seen people walking and even running with them. They add whatever weight they need or require and I have to admit that it seems to be working for them. Another strength training thing they do is pull weights that are on a sled like thing which I also thought was really smart. 

My man walks slower than me but he reminds me and I slow down for him. :grin:


----------



## Keesha

I walk because I like walking . The fact that it’s good for me is just an added bonus. 

We got teased with some nice weather and it looked like spring had  finally sprung but then we got this. More snow. 
Here are wild turkeys walking on the road in front on our house.



The snow stills looks beautiful though 


And of course they have no complaints 



Yesterday while driving home I took this picture. 
It might be the subject of my next painting. 
I can’t upload it. In fact I have a problem with uploading  pictures lately. No matter how much I crop them


----------



## RadishRose

Nice photos, Keesha. Love the turkey parade!


----------



## Keesha

RaddishRose!!!
The turkey parade.:lofl:


----------



## Lara

haha you two. Fun photos Keesha. "Turkey Parade" reminds me of the Turkey Trot Races for Charity held in many places in America around Thanksgiving time. It's like a 5k but holiday specific. Some run because of the excess food consumed on  Thanksgiving Day. Sometimes someone out front dresses up like a turkey to start the race. This gal's looking a little stiff and could use some sun (groan). 
 






Regarding adding weights on your body for walking long distances. Hmm. I don't know about that. You work hard at keeping a healthy weight to avoid many health related issues like stress on knees and ankles, no?


----------



## Keesha

Isn’t the girl a bit pale and stiff cause it’s a manikin ?
I don’t add any extra weight when I walk except if I need to carry a dog or two. :laugh:
Its good to see you Lara. 
Hows your purging going?


----------



## JimW

Nice snow pics Keesha, especially the doggie with his/her snow covered face.

I've finally gotten over the hump with my leg/foot and am back to walking every day with my wife and the dogs. It's still a little weak, but getting stronger every day. The problem with my calf muscle ended up being because the muscle was in a permanent spasm state after I tore it. I'm the one that figured this out, not the Doc. He finally agreed to give me some muscle relaxers for a week and within 3 days I was walking almost pain free with a normal gate rather than a limp with pain. I wish the Dr had listened to me 2 months earlier when I suggested this was the problem, I could have avoided two extra months of pain and not being able to walk.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> View attachment 64004
> 
> Yesterday while driving home I took this picture.
> It might be the subject of my next painting.
> I can’t upload it. In fact I have a problem with uploading  pictures lately. No matter how much I crop them



I have this compulsion thing










sorry



I'll be outside


----------



## Mollypops

I am an avid walker. I also love going to the gym at least 3 times a week and go swimming and do some light cardio like the treadmill and elliptical. I do it for exercise, but it is also fun.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Nice snow pics Keesha, especially the doggie with his/her snow covered face.
> 
> I've finally gotten over the hump with my leg/foot and am back to walking every day with my wife and the dogs. It's still a little weak, but getting stronger every day. The problem with my calf muscle ended up being because the muscle was in a permanent spasm state after I tore it. I'm the one that figured this out, not the Doc. He finally agreed to give me some muscle relaxers for a week and within 3 days I was walking almost pain free with a normal gate rather than a limp with pain. I wish the Dr had listened to me 2 months earlier when I suggested this was the problem, I could have avoided two extra months of pain and not being able to walk.



Im so glad you are finally walking again. It’s such a simple pleasure. It’s something I definitely don’t take for granted, especially after a few days of caring for my parents who can’t walk too well. 
I’ve found that most doctors don’t really listen to their patients ideas about their own health but should.
It looks like it will be a nice spring and summer for you Jim. 
Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> I have this compulsion thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be outside



Pretty funny Gary. :laugh:


----------



## Keesha

Mollypops said:


> I am an avid walker. I also love going to the gym at least 3 times a week and go swimming and do some light cardio like the treadmill and elliptical. I do it for exercise, but it is also fun.


Hi Mollypops. Cute name.
I really like being active and also go to the gym usually 2 to 3 times a week. 
Going to the gym I do for exercise but I do end up enjoying my it. It really helps with pain management as well as helps with mental stability.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> That’s a smart idea Trade. At the gym I’ve seen people walking and even running with them. They add whatever weight they need or require and I have to admit that it seems to be working for them.



Mine just arrived!

Gonna open up the box and check it out now! 

I feel like a little kid at Christmas!


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Im so glad you are finally walking again. It’s such a simple pleasure. It’s something I definitely don’t take for granted, especially after a few days of caring for my parents who can’t walk too well.
> I’ve found that most doctors don’t really listen to their patients ideas about their own health but should.
> It looks like it will be a nice spring and summer for you Jim.
> Good stuff. :thumbsup:



Thanks Keesha! Wife and I are already planning some weekend hikes with the dogs, can't wait!


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Mine just arrived!
> 
> Gonna open up the box and check it out now!
> 
> I feel like a little kid at Christmas!
> 
> :grin:


Very cool. 
Do we get a picture of it on your back? :smug1:


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Thanks Keesha! Wife and I are already planning some weekend hikes with the dogs, can't wait!


Great news Jim. It sounds like fun. 
Im determined this year to get a kayak. I really want to kayak this year.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> Great news Jim. It sounds like fun.
> Im determined this year to get a kayak. I really want to kayak this year.



Kayaking is a lot of fun and it's a good workout too. When I had my lake house I used to take the kayak out early am while the fog was still lifting off the water, it was so peaceful and serene.


----------



## Keesha

JimW said:


> Kayaking is a lot of fun and it's a good workout too. When I had my lake house I used to take the kayak out early am while the fog was still lifting off the water, it was so peaceful and serene.


I’ve never been kayaking in my life by have so many beautiful waters to do it in and right now Costco has one on sale for less than $400 but it’s light enough for me to carry. I know I’ll need a roof rack but I can get one. That early morning thing you speak of I could live for. So peaceful and tranquil. It would be great exercise for the arms and can you imagine the pictures I’d get? Loons in the mist! Ducks are geese ..... and hopefully otters. I want pictures of how playful otters are.


----------



## JimW

Keesha said:


> I’ve never been kayaking in my life by have so many beautiful waters to do it in and right now Costco has one on sale for less than $400 but it’s light enough for me to carry. I know I’ll need a roof rack but I can get one. That early morning thing you speak of I could live for. So peaceful and tranquil. It would be great exercise for the arms and can you imagine the pictures I’d get? Loons in the mist! Ducks are geese ..... and hopefully otters. I want pictures of how playful otters are.



Go for it Keesha, you'll love it!


----------



## Trade

Tried out the new weight vest this morning. It rained all day yesterday and was getting ready to start again this morning so we opted to walk in the neighborhood instead of the nature trail. I don't know what got into my wife but she walked at a much faster pace today. Still pretty slow at 42 minutes for 2 miles, but a lot faster than she had been walking at the trail. It's always is slower going at the trail because of the roots you have to be careful not to trip on and the uneven ground plus the softer surface. But not that much slower. Lately we had been averaging about 64 minutes for 2 miles at the trail. I loaded the vest with 20 lbs of weight and found the 21 minutes a mile pace to be a bit challenging. But the vest is much more comfortable because of being able to symmetrically load it instead of being all on your back like with my back pack, plus it has 4 inch shoulder straps instead of 2 and 1/4 like my back pack. I'm going to up the weight to 25 lbs for tomorrow.  We will probably walk the neighborhood again as we are getting more rain today and the trail will be soggy.  I prefer the trail because the softer surface is easier on my feet and joints so we'll go back to that as soon as the rain lets up. 

Right after the walk I did my bench presses. Now it's couch potato time for the rest of the day!


----------



## DaveA

JimW said:


> Kayaking is a lot of fun and it's a good workout too. When I had my lake house I used to take the kayak out early am while the fog was still lifting off the water, it was so peaceful and serene.



The Saco River, over in Maine has some nice stretches, Jim.  Canoe or kayak and there's enough pick-up/put-in spots along the way, depending on how far you wish to go.  We've got a canoe, 2 kayaks, and a paddle boat at the lake but the canoe and kayaks are portable when we want a little change.  I've paddled the Saco in the canoe (with my daughter) but am getting too decrepit to slide into the kayaks.  Even with the canoe, my knees stiffen up so much i need someone to steady the canoe when I groan my way back out after a paddle.  Maybe at 85 I should not complain and be glad that I can still do it at all.


----------



## john19485

I just stared walking, my doctor said I needed to keep my ligaments lose where I was shot, I'm starting to walk to the pond now


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm still taking my 3 walks a day
The weather lately here has been good since the ice/snow no longer on the sidewalks,FINALLY!


----------



## Trade

I got a dose of humility today when I woke up with shin splints from walking with the weighted vest on pavement. 

I'm gonna hafta learn my limitations. 

<font size="3">


----------



## Keesha

Good for you John, Dave, Sue, Trade, Jim and everyone else dedicated to this healthy life style. 
We walked in a different area this last week but my girls still had on their handmade coats.


----------



## Keesha

The Mennonites I find fascinating 





This is my favourite picture


----------



## Keesha

Well you heard the man. 
Get out walking cause it’s GOOD for YOU!!   :yes:


----------



## JimW

DaveA said:


> The Saco River, over in Maine has some nice stretches, Jim.  Canoe or kayak and there's enough pick-up/put-in spots along the way, depending on how far you wish to go.  We've got a canoe, 2 kayaks, and a paddle boat at the lake but the canoe and kayaks are portable when we want a little change.  I've paddled the Saco in the canoe (with my daughter) but am getting too decrepit to slide into the kayaks.  Even with the canoe, my knees stiffen up so much i need someone to steady the canoe when I groan my way back out after a paddle.  Maybe at 85 I should not complain and be glad that I can still do it at all.



Good for you still doing that at 85 Dave, I'll be happy if I can still kayak at 75 .

The Saco river has a lot of beautiful spots, I'd love to kayak on it some time.


----------



## Trade

It took a few days for those shin splints to clear up, but I'm now back to walking with the weight vest when we walk the nature trail. I started back with 15 lbs for a couple of days, then moved it back to 20. So far I've done 8 walks with the vest and I'm getting used to it. I'm going to stick with 20 lbs for the time being. That's 22 lbs when you add it the 2 lbs that the vest weighs by itself without any weights. So with my current weight of 210 lbs, that a little over 10% of body weight. I'm feeling pretty good about this. Glad I bought the thing.


----------



## Keesha

That sounds great trade. How are you finding it on your knees?
Are you getting the results you expected?

The past days have been great walking days. Today is dull and rainy but I did get a good shot of these geese. 
The other day I saw two muskrats fairly close. Those things are cute. A grey heron was flying about but I missed getting a shot. Perhaps next time


----------



## Lara

Beautiful shots. It's pouring buckets here too...and with a tornado warning. I have 4 doggies today all wishing to go for a walk. Oh well.


----------



## Keesha

Hey beautiful. Thanks. FOUR dogs? Are you dog sitting today?
Have a lovely one :sunshine:even if it’s pouring buckets


----------



## RalphMcDonald

Yes I do walk for 20 to 30 minutes daily. Walking has lots of health benefits, especially it is good for your heart. It is one of the best cardio workout. I feel very fresh after walking and it helps to keep my body active the whole day. When I have started walking, I felt very tired but day by day I used to for this. Really walking is the solution for many problems. This will also help for increasing appetite. So do walking!


----------



## Keesha

Good for you Ralph. You are absolutely right. It is a great cardio workout which can be very enjoyable and something that can be worked up to. A short walk is better than no walk and each week you can increase it slightly. It’s also got great psychological benefits. Since walking increases feel good chemicals in our brain like serotonin and dopamine as well as adrenaline then it has a positive impact on our mental well being and our moods. This can be life changing for some. 
I can’t imagine my life without walking. 

The other day I found a riverbank full of wild periwinkle 



Rivers are running deep and wide and muddy from collecting all the runoff 





Canada Goose


----------



## fancicoffee13

I do make an extra effort to walk, get at least 10,000 steps a day.  Doesn't always happen.  But, I have heard if you don't use it, you will lose it.  Your heart, muscles will deteriorate if you don't use them so I am walking for that purpose.  I also have two small dogs, and they have to go outside.  I like to walk them around a small area, they are older dogs and one is favoring either the hip or knee.  But I also put them out on the patio to get fresh air.  Walking is so pleasurable, air, sunshine, people you may talk to, etc.


----------



## win231

I take a 30-minute walk almost daily.  There is a nice (man-made) lake near me with a walking path.  Lots of ducks, geese, squirrels.  I walk mainly to use up sugar (diabetes) and to promote circulation.  Walking is also good for my varicose veins.


----------



## fmdog44

The BS story about walking 10,000 steps has been debunked. Now it is 4,000. Also debunked is the advantage of eating chicken over beef. If you eat chicken with the skin on they are both not good for you.


----------



## JimW

fmdog44 said:


> The BS story about walking 10,000 steps has been debunked. Now it is 4,000. Also debunked is the advantage of eating chicken over beef. If you eat chicken with the skin on they are both not good for you.



For every bunk, there is a debunk. My motto for food is anything in moderation is okay, too much of anything is not good.



> *Is Chicken Skin Bad For You?*
> 
> It is a common recommendation by nutritionists to remove chicken skin  before cooking and eating. It has been long believed that the fatty  sections of poultry are bad for you, but lately this has been disputed.  So what is the answer to “Is chicken skin bad for you?”
> *Is Chicken Skin Bad for You?*
> 
> Actually, if eaten in moderation, chicken skin has many benefits and  can be quite healthy for you. Certainly chicken with skin adds calories  to your meal but not much. You can also add flavor by cooking chicken  with the skin.
> Here are reasons why chicken skin is not bad for you:
> *1.     The Fat in Chicken Skin Are Mainly Unsaturated*
> 
> Most fat in chicken skin are unsaturated, which is good for your  heart. Although there are also a little saturated fat in chicken skin,  it is known that saturated fat can assist in lowering blood pressure and  cholesterol levels, as well as regulating hormone. So do not worry  about the fat in chicken skin.
> *
> 2. The Calories Are Not Much Higher*
> 
> Is chicken skin bad for you because it contains more calories?  Actually, a 12-ounce serving of skin-on chicken with the bone only  contains 50 more calories than the same amount of skinless chicken  breast. This is great news because you can stop sacrificing the flavor  of chicken skin by modifying your calorie intake elsewhere.
> *
> 3.     It Will Satisfy You*
> 
> Your appetite needs to be satisfied and remaining the skin on will  surely be satisfying. Then you won't crave sweets and other junk foods.  As soon as these cravings are under control, you will enjoy your  healthier diet.
> *
> 4.     You Can Cook with Less Salt*
> 
> When you cook your chicken with the skin on, your dish will have more  flavor. Flavorful food requires less salt to make it tasty. So you'll  consume less salt than before, which will be beneficial for your heart.
> *
> 5.     It Helps Prevent the Meat from Absorbing Oil*
> 
> When you cook chicken at a high temperature, the skin works as a  barrier from oil because it will absorb the inside moisture and turn  into a crust. In this way it will block excess oil from being absorbed  into the poultry meat.
> *Notes on Eating Chicken Skin*
> 
> 
> 
> *Eat Chicken Skin Moderately: *The reason you should  eat chicken skin in moderation is the fact that it is full of omega-6.  The fatty acid has been proved to have the effect of increasing  inflammation in the body if too much is consumed.
> 
> 
> *Do Not Eat Charred Skin: *The best way to serve  chicken skin is when it is slightly crispy. You should not eat crunchy  or charred skin because overcooked chicken skin has little nutritional  value and may do harm to your health.
> 
> https://www.newhealthadvisor.com/is-chicken-skin-bad-for-you.html


----------



## Keesha

Greetings fancicoffee
It’s great to see another dog walker. Dogs are a great excuse to walk plus always make it more fun. 


That sounds like a lovely walk win. Walking amongst nature is my favourite type of walks 


Walking is good for me. Whether it works for the rest of ya is none of my concern. 


The weather sure is gorgeous for walking. 
I sing often. The acoustics in the forest is amazing. There’s so much wildlife to see. 
The other day I saw a scarlet tangent right in front of me. Behind it white flowering trees offered a stunning background to show this bird off. It was truly spectacular. 


It is the most gorgeous colour of red ever and has the nicest song. . I so wish I had my camera because it would have been an incredible shot. This is a picture I scooped online just to show you the colour brilliance of these birds. Would this bird catch your attention?




These gardens were so pretty I had to snap some pictures. The colours striking. 
I’ve always wanted some of the bright purple stuff that comes up every spring. 
Phlox I think . 


Chainsaw carvings. Really outstanding craftsmanship. This one looked much nicer a couple of years ago. It’s weathered now.


----------



## Keesha

Horse and her colt 


The trillium is our provincial flower and there’s a $100 fine of caught  picking them. They come in white to deep burgundy.


Blue Dock and Old Mill 



Church Scenery 
Note: i have a soft spot for church pictures.
They seem to offer such serenity 



A ‘couldn’t resist’ Shot


----------



## Lara

Keesha said:


> Horse and her colt
> View attachment 66219
> 
> The trillium is our provincial flower and there’s a $100 fine of caught  picking them. They come in white to deep burgundy.
> View attachment 66220
> 
> Blue Dock and Old Mill
> 
> View attachment 66221
> 
> Church Scenery
> Note: i have a soft spot for church pictures.
> They seem to offer such serenity
> 
> View attachment 66222
> 
> A ‘couldn’t resist’ Shot
> 
> View attachment 66223


I'm reeeaallly enjoying all your walking posts and photos!! What a treat to see that male Scarlet Tanager!! We also have them in northeastern America but I've never seen one...not a bright red male for sure!! 

I've lived as far north as Pennsylvania but I was  schoolgirl then and probably not paying attention to birds as much as boys. Now I'm further south but they like large uninhabited areas which I'm not living in so much anymore.


----------



## Keesha

It’s been a while since I posted in this thread but I was away for 3 1/2 weeks and got a few nice photos while out walking about.


----------



## Keesha

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Keesha

The house covered with ivy isn’t a picture I took. Last night I uploaded 5 pictures but they repeated 3 times so I had to delete them and start over and somehow the picture of the ivy covered house got uploaded accidentally . .


----------



## Keesha

Does nobody walk any more?
Do I post too many pictures in the walking thread?
Or are you all just tired of my same thread?
I guess I’m getting ignored.


----------



## JustBonee

Keesha,  I walk everyday for over an hour altogether,   but It's all within the property of my apartment complex.  Nothing scenic  ... some palm  trees,  shrubs and dogs and more dogs .... and people running around doing errands and stuff.   I'll take a picture of the pool and waterfall  for you one of these days.     . the very bright sunlight   isn't good for  taking pictures on my phone though.  

But I love the walking ... it's become a very natural habit daily.


----------



## Denise1952

Keesha said:


> Does nobody walk any more?
> Do I post too many pictures in the walking thread?
> Or are you all just tired of my same thread?
> I guess I’m getting ignored.


I LOVE all your pics Keesha, and yes, I walk about 3-4 times a week.  It's been lovely here, very moderate temps with a breeze.  I haven't taken any pics and forgot about checking in here.  You've encouraged me to shoot some so I will  and if they turn out (not blurry etc.) I'll share them. I have a bicycle too but like the difference in exercise, and, the easy ability to stop, smell the roses (  ) and takes some pics.

The Mennonite photos are neat, and loved your latest as well ❣Here's a few of my fave area to walk (about 1.5 miles from my apt.).


----------



## Denise1952

Bonnie said:


> Keesha,  I walk everyday for over an hour altogether,   but It's all within the property of my apartment complex.  Nothing scenic  ... some palm  trees,  shrubs and dogs and more dogs .... and people running around doing errands and stuff.   I'll take a picture of the pool and waterfall  for you one of these days.     . the very bright sunlight   isn't good for  taking pictures on my phone though.
> 
> But I love the walking ... it's become a very natural habit daily.


I did that walk last night as I ate so much at dinner I didn't feel very good just sitting in my chair . It is a little scarey for me to walk "beyond" when the Sun is going down.


----------



## JustBonee

So nice to see you  Denise!


----------



## Denise1952

Bonnie said:


> So nice to see you  Denise!


You too Bonnie  I'll be back in with some photos today, I hope.  I just use my phone anymore as I don't like carrying a regular camera.


----------



## Denise1952

Keesha said:


> Good for you John, Dave, Sue, Trade, Jim and everyone else dedicated to this healthy life style.
> We walked in a different area this last week but my girls still had on their handmade coats.
> View attachment 64150
> 
> View attachment 64152
> 
> View attachment 64153
> 
> View attachment 64154


Those doggy coats are so cute!!  Not to mention the doggies!  I'm going to make myself a dress, starting today, from a dress that fits me good.  With the help of Youtube of course


----------



## Keesha

Bonnie said:


> Keesha,  I walk everyday for over an hour altogether,   but It's all within the property of my apartment complex.  Nothing scenic  ... some palm  trees,  shrubs and dogs and more dogs .... and people running around doing errands and stuff.   I'll take a picture of the pool and waterfall  for you one of these days.     . the very bright sunlight   isn't good for  taking pictures on my phone though.
> 
> But I love the walking ... it's become a very natural habit daily.


Oh so cool. You’ve got the Bichon Frisée you walk daily. Good for you. Even if walking isn’t scenic it’s so good for the physical body, general mental well being and spiritual outlook. It gets the feel good brain chemicals circulating and usually helps decrease blood pressure, reduce heart disease , reduce fat  and  cholesterol as well as stress and anxiety. Having dogs is like the icing on the cake 
Thanks for sharing your walking journeys with me.


----------



## Keesha

Denise1952 said:


> I LOVE all your pics Keesha, and yes, I walk about 3-4 times a week.  It's been lovely here, very moderate temps with a breeze.  I haven't taken any pics and forgot about checking in here.  You've encouraged me to shoot some so I will  and if they turn out (not blurry etc.) I'll share them. I have a bicycle too but like the difference in exercise, and, the easy ability to stop, smell the roses (  ) and takes some pics.
> 
> The Mennonite photos are neat, and loved your latest as well ❣Here's a few of my fave area to walk (about 1.5 miles from my apt.).


Thanks Denise. Your pictures look beautiful. You truly have a very scenic walking area. I can really appreciate the breeze off a lake or ocean. It’s so refreshing while walking. It’s nice knowing the others walkers here at the forum. It IS nice stopping to smell the roses.

Please join in any day. I very much enjoy other people’s walking experiences and journeys.


----------



## Keesha

Denise1952 said:


> Those doggy coats are so cute!!  Not to mention the doggies!  I'm going to make myself a dress, starting today, from a dress that fits me good.  With the help of Youtube of course


Oh thank you. 
What type of dress are you going to make?
Are you making modifications or using the dress that fits you to take apart and use as a template?
It’s amazing what help you can find online these days. 

I used to sew a LOT before and wouldn’t mind restarting again. My youngest dog needs a nice variety of coats and I do prefer handmade ones.


----------



## Denise1952

Keesha said:


> Oh thank you.
> What type of dress are you going to make?
> Are you making modifications or using the dress that fits you to take apart and use as a template?
> It’s amazing what help you can find online these days.
> 
> I used to sew a LOT before and wouldn’t mind restarting again. My youngest dog needs a nice variety of coats and I do prefer handmade ones.


Never got an email alert on this one Keesha, and I've been on your "being ignored" thread   I'll check my "settings" and make sure they are turned on from now on.

I didn't get started on a dress, but I wanted to make a summer-type for myself because the store-bought aren't made for my measurements.  Does anyone actually have those measurements, lol   I was just going to lay the dress flat and draw a line about an inch bigger, around it.  That's how the video showed me.

I can't agree more on what we have available to purchase on line these days.  Clothing has been hard for me though.  Had to send back everything I've bought so far, except a pair of boots.  Couldn't believe how good they turned out, and fit!


----------



## Keesha

Denise1952 said:


> Never got an email alert on this one Keesha, and I've been on your "being ignored" thread   I'll check my "settings" and make sure they are turned on from now on.
> 
> I didn't get started on a dress, but I wanted to make a summer-type for myself because the store-bought aren't made for my measurements.  Does anyone actually have those measurements, lol   I was just going to lay the dress flat and draw a line about an inch bigger, around it.  That's how the video showed me.
> 
> I can't agree more on what we have available to purchase on line these days.  Clothing has been hard for me though.  Had to send back everything I've bought so far, except a pair of boots.  Couldn't believe how good they turned out, and fit!




Hey Denise,
I haven’t quite figured out the email alerts either. 
I’ve somehow subscribed to the night dreams one as well as walking shoes but have no idea how I did it. Lol . 

There are several dresses I have which I’d love to duplicate with a different fabric etc., I think what I’d do is take each section apart, duplicate them and see them together like the original. Some summer dresses would work perfectly as such. 

How’s your walking program doing? Are you still taking photographs ?  I’d love to see some of them. Two other things we have in common. 
Some pictures I take on the way to my parents house like this cute billy goat? Isn’t he the cutest?

And we are in the midst of a thunderstorm so nothing is uploading at the moment. I’ll try later.


----------



## Keesha

I’ve stepped up my walking routine significantly and am really feeling the difference. Unfortunately it’s becoming difficult for my youngest girl. Quite often I’m carrying her; trudging through the snow.
I’m not sure whether to go for longer walks and bring the dog troller or just take them for a good but shorter walk and go for a second one on my own so I’m going to experiment with it some.

Another problem we are encountering is accumulated snow sticking to the fur on their paws. Every ten or 15 minutes I have to break up the snow otherwise it gets in between the pads on the paws making it difficult for them to walk.

Anyway, here are some pictures of our walks


This above picture is our backyard.


----------



## RadishRose

Well, I'm all geared up. It's a nice day, 54 and sunny. Got my sweats on, jacket ready and heading out to the kitchen to empty the dishwasher.

Thanks for the inspiration you guys!


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> I’ve stepped up my walking routine significantly and am really feeling the difference. Unfortunately it’s becoming difficult for my youngest girl. Quite often I’m carrying her; trudging through the snow.
> I’m not sure whether to go for longer walks and bring the dog troller or just take them for a good but shorter walk and go for a second one on my own so I’m going to experiment with it some.



Here's an exercise video for your dogs.


----------



## Keesha

We loved the clip Trade.
It gave ‘them’ some ideas


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Well, I'm all geared up. It's a nice day, 54 and sunny. Got my sweats on, jacket ready and heading out to the kitchen to empty the dishwasher.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration you guys!


Have a lovely walk  Rose


----------



## IrisSenior

Nice pics Keesha. Would dog booties be an idea (don't have a dog myself)?


----------



## Keesha

IrisSenior said:


> Nice pics Keesha. Would dog booties be an idea (don't have a dog myself)?


Thank you. I  never thought I’d put booties on my girls however I did go out and spend $40 per pair to try on them one day. They lasted no more than 20 seconds on their precious paws   but it was a moment my husband and I will laugh forever and a day ❤

Great idea though so thanks


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


>


That’s what I’m talking about. 
That’s Perfect. It was priceless. We didn’t think our little dog could toss a boot so high and so far


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> I’ve stepped up my walking routine significantly and am really feeling the difference. Unfortunately it’s becoming difficult for my youngest girl. Quite often I’m carrying her; trudging through the snow.
> I’m not sure whether to go for longer walks and bring the dog troller or just take them for a good but shorter walk and go for a second one on my own so I’m going to experiment with it some.
> 
> Another problem we are encountering is accumulated snow sticking to the fur on their paws. Every ten or 15 minutes I have to break up the snow otherwise it gets in between the pads on the paws making it difficult for them to walk.
> 
> Anyway, here are some pictures of our walks
> 
> View attachment 81301View attachment 81302View attachment 81303View attachment 81304View attachment 81305
> This above picture is our backyard.


Cute pics Keesha, I have to stop often to crush the snowballs from my boy's paws.  Sometimes after a walk I'd fill the kitchen sinks with tepid water high enough to melt his paws.....haven't had to do that yet this year.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Cute pics Keesha, I have to stop often to crush the snowballs from my boy's paws.  Sometimes after a walk I'd fill the kitchen sinks with tepid water high enough to melt his paws.....haven't had to do that yet this year.


Thanks Seabreeze. 
Yes you ‘would’ know about this due to fur type on your baby. Snow readily sticks to their fur. Sometimes I wonder if I’m better off walking on the country roads but then I’ve got the possibility of salt pellets stuck in their paw pads which I think is worse.

I take them downstairs and plop them in front of the wood stove on a huge dog bed.

Anything for our babies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay okay okay. I'll walk, dammit! Actually, DH and I walked a minimum of three miles a day every day, even in a sNOwstorm, even in a blizzard. After he died and I came down here, I enlisted DD to walk with me, but we didn't walk three miles a day. The walking fell by the wayside for whatever reason. Doc told me this morning that I MUST walk for at least 30 minutes three times a week. I won't walk alone so told DD to sharpen her walking shoes. If it's not raining, we start tomorrow. At least it's cool weather for the next 3 months or so.

ETA: I just thought of why we stopped walking. It was the heat one summer a couple of years ago. If we weren't out the door by 6 am, it was just too darned hot to walk. By the time the weather cooled off, we'd gotten out of our routine.


----------



## Keesha

For the record, I offer support to all walkers and members wishing to exercise. 
Good for you Georgia .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Keesha said:


> For the record, I offer support to all walkers and members wishing to exercise.


I will probably have to badger DD. She's put on a lot of weight and really doesn't like to walk anymore. We have bikes that we got for Christmas a couple of years ago, but I won't ride alone and...wait for it...the last time she got on hers the tires flattened too much to ride. A good bit of her weight gain is due to meds she has to take but a lot of it is because most meals are either in restaurants or from a drive-thru unless I cook. I rarely go out to eat with them and almost never go the fast-food route.


----------



## Keesha

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I will probably have to badger DD. She's put on a lot of weight and really doesn't like to walk anymore. We have bikes that we got for Christmas a couple of years ago, but I won't ride alone and...wait for it...the last time she got on hers the tires flattened too much to ride. A good bit of her weight gain is due to meds she has to take but a lot of it is because most meals are either in restaurants or from a drive-thru unless I cook. I rarely go out to eat with them and almost never go the fast-food route.


Well good luck to you then .


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday I walked 7 kilometres. Three of them with with the dogs and 4 of them weren’t. My littlest one didn’t ever object to me going on my own so I’m clearly over waking her. I’ve got to start breaking my walks up.

I hope you got out walking Georgia.
Today is a nice sunny day 

Hace a nice day everyone 🌤


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Yesterday I walked 7 kilometres. Three of them with with the dogs and 4 of them weren’t. My littlest one didn’t ever object to me going on my own so I’m clearly over waking her. I’ve got to start breaking my walks up.
> 
> I hope you got out walking Georgia.
> Today is a nice sunny day
> 
> Hace a nice day everyone 🌤



I gave you a "like" on that post for using the metric system.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> I gave you a "like" on that post for using the metric system.


Oh I’m so privileged .


Trade said:


> It took a few days for those shin splints to clear up, but I'm now back to walking with the weight vest when we walk the nature trail. I started back with 15 lbs for a couple of days, then moved it back to 20. So far I've done 8 walks with the vest and I'm getting used to it. I'm going to stick with 20 lbs for the time being. That's 22 lbs when you add it the 2 lbs that the vest weighs by itself without any weights. So with my current weight of 210 lbs, that a little over 10% of body weight. I'm feeling pretty good about this. Glad I bought the thing.


Wow! So you’ve lost a total of 15 pounds. 
That’s great. That’s about how much I would like to lose.
By the way, I usually use kilometres here at this site cause I’m in Canada  and that’s what we use.


----------



## Keesha

Today I walked 8 kilometres in total. My husband met me half way and picked up the dogs so I didn’t over walk our older girl. It was cool but sunny and I had  my music which made  the walk more enjoyable


----------



## Ladybj

I love all the pics that were posted... BEAUTIFUL

Since I moved, I do not walk as much as I use to.  However, my house is a bit spacious and sometimes I do a power walk in the house but nothing like walking in the fresh air.


----------



## Keesha

Ladybj said:


> I love all the pics that were posted... BEAUTIFUL
> 
> Since I moved, I do not walk as much as I use to.  However, my house is a bit spacious and sometimes I do a power walk in the house but nothing like walking in the fresh air.


Why not start up walking outside again?
It’s a great well to lose weight and build up feel good chemicals and hormones which will make you feel much better.


----------



## Ladybj

Keesha said:


> Why not start up walking outside again?
> It’s a great well to lose weight and build up feel good chemicals and hormones which will make you feel much better.


I will.  I had a path near where I use to live that I walked at least 2x a week.  Now that I moved and all settled in, I will start walking again.


----------



## Keesha

Ladybj said:


> I will.  I had a path near where I use to live that I walked at least 2x a week.  Now that I moved and all settled in, I will start walking again.


That’s great. You have my full support as I  walk everyday. Good stuff.


----------



## Ladybj

Keesha said:


> That’s great. You have my full support as I  walk everyday. Good stuff.


I wish I had a walking buddie... that would really help motivate me.  Hubby is not a walker.


----------



## Keesha

Ladybj said:


> I wish I had a walking buddie... that would really help motivate me.  Hubby is not a walker.


If I were closer I’d be your walking buddy. 
The thing is that once you find a walking path and routine you might meet some others who may want rondo that. You could also look up to see if there are any walking groups near you. I have an online friend who only walks once a week but she walks with a group of other ladies and really enjoys it.


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday I only walked a bit over 4 kilometres. 
I was tired yet the dog I was worried about was running ahead. I think I worry too much. She does better walking on the roads.

To be honest I can’t imagine walking without our dogs. They make such great company. Perhaps those who don’t like to walk alone may think otherwise if they had one.


----------



## Catlady

I used to know this lady that met up with some women friends and walked the mall.  They didn't have to worry about the weather, if it was cold or hot or rainy.  They didn't have to worry about aggressive dogs or dangerous drivers or muggers.  BUT, it sounds so BORING, your nature walks look inspiring (from your photos), plus the fresh air.  Also, she was lucky that her friends were loyal to the walking, most people either quit, or don't show up, or are constantly late.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> I used to know this lady that met up with some women friends and walked the mall.  They didn't have to worry about the weather, if it was cold or hot or rainy.  They didn't have to worry about aggressive dogs or dangerous drivers or muggers.  BUT, it sounds so BORING, your nature walks look inspiring (from your photos), plus the fresh air.  Also, she was lucky that her friends were loyal to the walking, most people either quit, or don't show up, or are constantly late.


Lol.... For me I’d rather scrub floors than walk in malls. Even to get me to a mall in the first place has to be a big ordeal. There are far too many people for my liking and yes, BORING is right. It’s ALL ‘people’ oriented and I’m just not a people person. I try really hard to be but I’m just not.

Put me in the forest, on a hillside path, a walk along the beach and I’m content as content can be. My walks aren’t boring. They are always exciting cause we make it so. I don’t do well with boring. I’m too much of a fire cracker for boring. That’s why I NEED the walks. LOL! ✌


----------



## Catlady

On the other hand, mall walking would be ideal for someone who is just starting out and needs to build her confidence and stamina.  Of course, she cannot be a _shopaholic_, then she would be stopping or even buying at every store and defeat the purpose.


----------



## Keesha

Any walking is better than no walking at all. I think mall walking is a grand idea for those who don’t like getting wet, or feel the cold wind or get sunburned which would include many seniors. There are many pros to mall walking. I’ve known some people who thrived off mall walking. She used it as physiotherapy after an accident and liked it so much it became a ritual and she lost a whole lot of weight.

It’s just not my thing but I support all walkers. It’s good exercise and good for metal well being.


----------



## Steve LS

It's been a while since I posted, it's nice to be back.
I enjoy being outside and I enjoy walking while listening to talk radio or podcasts.

I live in Largo, Florida, a little over a mile to the Gulf of Mexico.
I have a route that takes me to the beach, then 2+ miles to a public beach (with a bathroom), then back to the condo.

About 5 miles.

I really enjoy that route but it started to become impossible because of back pain.
In February I had spine surgery that got me to about 98% and allowed me to get back to walking.

I'm hoping to get to 100% with time but if I don't it just means sitting down for a minute or two every 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## Keesha

Welcome back Steve. That sounds like a nice walk . 
I’d like to work back up to walking 5 miles a day. 
Congratulations on your successful back surgery. It appears like you are doing well.


----------



## Keesha

Walked today on my usual forest paths since the snowmobiles have packed down all the snow and it was great. We walked fast for about 80 minutes for a good cardio.


----------



## Trade

Steve LS said:


> I live in Largo, Florida, a little over a mile to the Gulf of Mexico.



Cool.

I went to Largo High School.

Class of '65.

And my parents moved down from New Jersey the year before I was born.


----------



## Keesha

Did a brisk 45 minute walk through the forest . The trails were great for walking and it wasn’t too cold but we did get some more snow.


----------



## Trade

This morning's 2 mile walk brought me up to a total of an even 600 miles for the 2019 calendar year.


----------



## Keesha

Walked for a brisk 45 minute walk today with my husband and we met up with two ladies who are trail maintenance volunteers who were somewhat lost so we helped them out and gave them a ride to their car. They had a gps unit but weren’t used to this area. Anyway I thanked them for their service in keeping the trails well maintained , since they are and added how I walk them almost everyday so get much enjoyment from their use. They both seemed very pleased with that. 
Anyway it was a good day; not too cold.


----------



## Keesha

Walked a brisk 45 minutes through the forest this morning.


----------



## Lakeland living

I walk daily , rain shine or snow. Freezing rain...ain't happening. Then back to bring in daily wood, etc.
 I walk at least 3 times a day anywhere from half hour to an hour.


----------



## Keesha

That’s great stuff Lakeland living. Everyone should walk if they can.

Today we walked a brisk 45 minute walk through the forest. Its a nice mild day today so was wonderful.


----------



## Roadwarrior

I admire all those who walk, my wife thinks walking is the answer to world peace.  I am determined to keep my legs moving as long as I can.  I was born with club feet, got polio in my lower back at age 9.  Diagnosed with spinal stenosis at age 40.  Walk with 2 canes, (gives me balance & avoids falls, the bane of all seniors).  My PCP said he doesn't care how fast or how far I go but I need to keep moving on a daily basis.  I therefore walk 2 miles daily, have lost weight & maintained the loss for 6 years.  I have also been able to manage my Type II very well as a result.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Today was a beautiful mild day, high of 10 Celsius. 
We did our usually brisk 45 minute walk through the forest. Both dogs are doing well.


----------



## Steve LS

Well I did my first walk down to the beach in a while, 1+ to the beach, up about a mile+ and then  back, then back to the condo.
I missed my turn off the beach and wound up with a 6.5 mile walk instead of a 5.25 mile walk.

My back ached a bit but I did it.
So glad the surgery worked for me.


----------



## Keesha

Today I did an 8 kilometre - 5 mile walk with only one dog. I’d like to start walking 5 miles a day if I can. My mind and body love it.


----------



## Lakeland living

No walk for me today and my skates are in the shop. Something new today, propane delivery truck
wheels spinning not going anywhere. I did however break up 3 larger stumps. 
 Tomorrow, snow flurries with up 48k winds. High of -11,,,  
Ha!!! bring it.


----------



## Keesha

Walked 8 kilometres - 5 miles today with both girls. 
Today I took the Dogger to give our youngest girl a break . It comes in handy for carrying stuff; leashes, warm drink, my phone, poo bags, blankets and extra sweaters and stuff. The tires needed pumping up and I managed that without over inflating them.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've had to curtail my walking routine because of incident that happen after a snow event last month.On that day we got about 5 inches
Our apt complex driveway is always plowed but not our front sidewalk at the same time, which is always**** annoying
I walked out the front door as I always do to take my early walk.I didn't see a patch of ice, I slid but didn't fall.In the process I did something to my left knee{my good one}
After having xrays taken,I now have moderate osteoarthritis.  I now take 2 short walks weather permitting


----------



## Marlene

Keesha said:


> Any walkers here?
> 
> 
> Why do you walk?
> Is it for exercise?
> Or is it for fun?
> Perhaps you walk your dogs or kids to school?
> Do you walk daily?
> 
> 
> I walk my dogs everyday and it’s by far, my favourite thing to do. We usually walk 3 to 4 kilometres a day. Sometimes it’s more. Sometimes it’s less but no matter where we go, we always have fun.
> 
> View attachment 51035
> 
> View attachment 51036
> 
> View attachment 51038
> 
> Is is it possible to get the last picture deleted? I can’t seem to do it.


I'm a walker.  I tend to walk every day unless it is nasty outside, and then I dance ( well, I dance even if I do walk . I walk for exercise and just because I love everything about it...being in nature, feeling strong, meditative benefits...


----------



## Keesha

Another 8 kilometres- 5 mile walk today.
Taking this dog stroller certainly has its advantages.
I can take a hot tea, since there’s a cup holder. It’s got a place to put leashes and my iPhone as well as tissues and dog treats. There’s a storage place at the bottom for things like sweaters, blankets.

When my older dog gets tired I put her in and that way I know I’m not over walking her. It gives me a harder workout pushing it 5 miles but it also offers support so I can maintain a fast gait.

I figure if I keep up 5 miles a day I’ll be walking 35 miles a week or 56 kilometres.


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> I've had to curtail my walking routine because of incident that happen after a snow event last month.On that day we got about 5 inches
> Our apt complex driveway is always plowed but not our front sidewalk at the same time, which is always**** annoying
> I walked out the front door as I always do to take my early walk.I didn't see a patch of ice, I slid but didn't fall.In the process I did something to my left knee{my good one}
> After having xrays taken,I now have moderate osteoarthritis. I now take 2 short walks weather permitting


I’m sorry to learn this Sue. Yes slipping can jerk our bodies out of sync suddenly which can be incredibly painful. Have you considered seeing a chiropractor to help get your proper gait back?
Im happy to know you are still walking though.
I didn’t see your post before I posted my last one.


----------



## Keesha

Marlene said:


> I'm a walker.  I tend to walk every day unless it is nasty outside, and then I dance ( well, I dance even if I do walk . I walk for exercise and just because I love everything about it...being in nature, feeling strong, meditative benefits...


There aren’t many who comment on the meditative benefits but thanks for mentioning that. There’s definitely meditative qualities to walking which has a direct influence on our stress levels. It’s a great time to think things through too. Great therapy


----------



## moviequeen1

Hi Keesha,I'll continue to take my walks until the weather gets nasty
In Jan,I start going to physical therapy. Sue


----------



## fmdog44

It's amazing on talk forums how quickly the OP subject is trashed in favor of off the subject posts.


----------



## Keesha

I’m ok with members roaming off the Beeton Path regarding the topic of walking. There’s only so much that can be said about the topic of walking.
I appreciate the off topic conversation. To me it resembles actual conversations that could happen while walking. It’s all good.

Today I needed to go out shopping so  we only walked 4 kilometres or 2 1/2 miles. We didn’t take the dog stroller. Lol


----------



## MarciKS

I'm a walker but, I do all mine indoors due to health reasons. I do it for weight loss.


----------



## Gardenlover

Last week, I walked over 30 miles. This week not even close as we have a visitor staying with us. Hopefully, I get back at it, once they leave.


----------



## MarciKS

Gardenlover said:


> Last week, I walked over 30 miles. This week not even close as we have a visitor staying with us. Hopefully, I get back at it, once they leave.


30?? I'm lucky if I do 5.


----------



## Lakeland living

We do about 2 ks per day here, which would be easy, however with the hills I get to climb a few hundred meters on top of that. A dog buggy would not work, I would not fit in it!!


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm still going on my daily walks,though not as far as I use to.My knee feels alot better than it did in Dec. I started going to physical therapy  twice/wk in Jan which has helped.The exercises my therapist has given me are part of my daily routine


----------



## Liberty

We're strange...have a 1/4 mile circular driveway, so hub and I usually walk 4-5 miles a day, "reading"...yep you read right here...we're both avid readers so as long as we are headed the same clockwise or counter clockwise direction, we don't run into each other and are  good to go!  Too many books, too little time is our motto.  Its great, no cars, people or dogs to worry about dodging.  Need those new bookcases hub just built, too!


----------



## Pinky

deleted .. didn't realize it opened up to page 1


----------



## Ladybj

MarciKS said:


> 30?? I'm lucky if I do 5.


I am very fortunate if I do 1 mile..


----------



## Knight

Great morning for a walk in the park. 51 degrees no wind & sunny. A change from going to the fitness center. About 1/2 way thru my 3 mile walk when a group of college women's cross country runners ran past me. I was in my jeans & hoodie they were in spandex booty shorts & sports bras. Chilvary is not dead not far behind the women's team was the men's team. Ladies 1st. I'm guessing


----------



## Lakeland living

One hour walk in snow wind and cold. Home to spend another hour and  a bit cleaning the deck, path to the wood shed the work shop. Now time for a sit down and a little libation....ahhhh
Coffee with a punch. Beautiful day out there.


----------



## Gardenlover

5.22 miles on the beach, very windy and a bit chilly.


----------



## CatGuy

Put in around 3 miles a day, on average. Have a treadmill that actually gets use for days when it's too cold, raining or snowing or icy, or for that matter, too hot!


----------



## moviequeen1

This afternoon walked with my friend,Liz who lives 2 floors above me in same co op apt building
We went 3 blocks,then decided to walk down the street where we both lived yrs ago.She &her family lived 4 houses away from where my siblings&I grew up.We were reminiscing who are neighbors were and some of the houses had changed looks over the yrs as we walked by
My next door neighbor,Pat also used to live on same street. I didn't know this until she moved in & told me Its a small world,the 3 of us didn't move out of the old neighborhood


----------



## Gardenlover

Got in a little over 6 miles today, walked among the natural beauty of the Gordon River. Much warmer today.


----------



## David_in_KW_ON_Canada

I find it hard being motivated to walk in southwestern Ontario winters, but I get out for 30 minutes a day, minimum.  When there is good snow I x-c ski.  In the other 3 seasons I bike.

Health benefits are the reward and a good hike is great for the mood!  I work from home so it gets me out of the house!


----------



## peppermint

We walk everyday....Today is raining....Probably will stay in....Just can't wait for better weather....
March 8...Daylight Saving Time....Yay!!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

I take 2-3 walks every day 
The only time I won't go outside is when its really windy 35mph or higher,snowing really hard
I do go 'stir crazy' if I can't go out at all.To get exercise,I walk up/down the stairs a couple of times


----------



## Gardenlover

I walked a mile with my wife yesterday, huge progress for her - Happy dance.


----------



## Keesha

50 minute walk through the forest & a 55 minute yoga / pilates DVD workout .
A field of geese and a forest full of wild turkeys


----------



## Lakeland living

Walking will be a little easier soon, most of the snow is ice now. Will what happens tonight through tomorrow with all the rain coming in.
Two turkeys wandered by, Zeus got popped on the head by a wing.  Another little scuffle and he brought me two tail feathers.  Thats my boy, he doesn't kill unless he is hungry.


----------



## Keesha

I think we are a bit ahead of you. Last week all the roads and paths were pure ice and really difficult to walk on. Then the weather got warmer and it rained so all the ice is gone. The roads are good enough to now jog on which I did today. I walked 2.2 kilometres with the dogs and jogged 2 kilometres on my own. It’s not far but it’s a start.

Nothing like getting popped on the head by a turkey or goose wing. Both birds are HUGE. The other day there were thousands of geese in the corn fields. They must have been migrating together and stopped for food. I’ve never seen so many geese in one place before.

Take care LL


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Nothing like getting popped on the head by a turkey or goose wing.


----------



## Lakeland living

Yes you are ahead of us, we still have ice and snow here and this is after the rain. Have been having a rough time with the ice, very slippery and know a few people that have been hurt. Now we have some soft spots with ice here and there. Today coming back from town one of the cottagers was stuck in a water dug hole from underneath. Summer tires of course, he was pleased to get some help. He had been ordered home. NO don't know by who.....    
     See that wind up above? Think of how heavy the whole bird is.....lol


----------



## Keesha

We still have a lot of snow and ice but at the moment our dirt road is no longer solid ice. The forest paths however are half ice , half thawed.

The other day I took an abandoned road path which wasn’t a good idea. It was flooded. Halfway down we had to turn back.

Cottagers are supposed to stay home anyway. Summer tires. Lol! Yep! City folk. Lol. Did you rat them out?

It seems somewhat eerie now. Normally I don’t watch the news but I’ll find something which leads me somewhere else. Then wish I didn’t see it at all. My curiosity makes me want to know what’s going on but when I do , I end up wishing I didn’t. The story of my life. 

I’m grateful I still have our girls and can still go for  walks. Generally I am grateful but even more so lately.

50 minute forest walk today.


----------



## oldman

I like wild turkeys (to eat). Much better than domestic.


----------



## Lakeland living

Went out today, longer walk. Found some sink holes. One car in one, tow truck dragging it out. It looked like he drove and purposely put his right front wheel in it. Right to the frame, one set of tracks on the dirt road and plenty of room.
  I will not say now I have seen it all, cause they are proving how much more they can do.


----------



## Keesha

You seem to be having far too much fun with all of this LakeLand. Just sayin’


----------



## Lakeland living

Eh??  Who me??


----------



## Keesha

Today I walked 3.5 kilometres through the forest. The paths are quite icy still in places but  most of the ice and snow is gone.

The dirt roads are really muddy and I don’t want to bath the dogs. When I got home I went back out without the dogs and jogged 2 more kilometres.

Today I also did a 55 minute DVD of yoga & pilates.
It felt good.


----------



## Keesha

Today I only walked the dogs 2.2 kilometres and did a 55 minute yoga/ pilates DVD.

Put 3 or 4 hours of gardening in today which felt great. I’d forgotten how much I enjoy taking leaves and puttering around the garden cutting down my flowers, ornament grasses, peonies as well as unearthing pretty spring flowers.


----------



## Keesha

A 4 kilometre hike through a different forest. They had thinned out the red pines so the smell of pine was still in the air. Today I was too tired to jog but did clean most of my windows which I’m happy about. They are gleaming now.
Periwinkle


----------



## Pecos

Keesha, you are an energetic lady.


----------



## Lakeland living

I don't have your energy, but I do have lots of windows....hhmmmmm


----------



## Keesha

Pecos said:


> Keesha, you are an energetic lady.


Yes I am but I also do it to get rid of frustration.
If I don’t exercise I don’t have a safe outlet for it except to yell at my husband and he’s home 50% more now ☺
( kidding ).... sort of.


----------



## Keesha

Lakeland living said:


> I don't have your energy, but I do have lots of windows....hhmmmmm


Hahaha. I guess they’ll be staying dirty then. 

Walked an hour today. One thing I’ve noticed since this virus pandemic erupted is that I’m seeing far more people out and about. Today I saw a family of people in the forest so I went a different direction. It’s actually nice seeing others out and about enjoying fresh air and nature.


----------



## Keesha

It was a gorgeous day today. I met someone who I often meet while walking down our road and we both commented how beautiful the day was , at a safe distance of course.
I’m so grateful


----------



## win231

I just came home from my walk here.  Nice walking path.  Many people there today.  Only a couple of people wearing masks.....haha.


----------



## Keesha

That’s a lovely picture. One thing I have noticed lately is that more people are out and about walking which is great. Walking is rewarding in so many ways. I enjoy seeing others outside enjoying nature, the weather  and each other. ❤


----------



## Keesha

Woke up to this yesterday morning but most of it melted by the end of the day. I’m glad I don’t have to worry about self isolating on our walks 

We have been taking different trails lately and still having fun.


----------



## Lakeland living

Nice  walk today, almost 2 hours. Then back to the wood pile. Got all the stumps spilt and put in the shed. Brought a bunch inside. 
A nice day...about 4 here right now.  Feet up with a tea.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

Lakeland living said:


> Nice  walk today, almost 2 hours. Then back to the wood pile. Got all the stumps spilt and put in the shed. Brought a bunch inside.
> A nice day...about 4 here right now.  Feet up with a tea.


I never figured out how people can enjoy those temperatures. I lived in NE Ohio for a few years while going to college and I darn near froze to death. And then there's the snow. No way. 

I dated a girl from out there while in college and I really considered popping the question to her, but we would often talk about a life together and she said that she would never consider leaving NE Ohio. I guess that I didn't love her enough.


----------



## Keesha

oldman said:


> I never figured out how people can enjoy those temperatures. I lived in NE Ohio for a few years while going to college and I darn near froze to death. And then there's the snow. No way.
> 
> I dated a girl from out there while in college and I really considered popping the question to her, but we would often talk about a life together and she said that she would never consider leaving NE Ohio. I guess that I didn't love her enough.


I live in Ontario also with the same temperatures. 
This is what it looked like the other morning. 
We get used to it. You dress appropriately with the right clothes and remember that your body heats up while walking. At 4 degrees I’ve been so hot from walking that I’ve taken my coat off many times. I’d rather walk in cool weather than stagnant and  hot.


----------



## Keesha

Today we went for a 2 hour walk along the river while both dogs got full of burrs. Now it’s taking me the rest of the day to clip them out. 

We stopped to look at these guys first. 
Aren’t they adorable? They are on the way to our walk.



Here’s the river. 



There are places that still have ice but spring is definite on its way.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Oh, wow, so many great pictures everybody! Love it!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Woke up to this yesterday morning but most of it melted by the end of the day. I’m glad I don’t have to worry about self isolating on our walks
> View attachment 98831
> We have been taking different trails lately and still having fun.
> View attachment 98834View attachment 98832View attachment 98833


Love the hint of your clothesline in the top picture, and what a cute pooch!


----------



## drifter

Some beautiful trails for walking and a couple of good looking bikes.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Misti Mae

I am a runner and I do it for many reasons. I suppose for the obvious health related reasons, but I have always seen it as something very enjoyable. I enjoy training for races that I enter several times throughout the year. I hope I can continue with running for many more years of my life.


----------



## Keesha

It’s great seeing active seniors. Exercise is a big part of my life. I started jogging a while back but my lack of discipline put me to a halt however I’m still going for long walks everyday. Today my husband and I went for an extra long walk; over 2 hours at a fast pace , much of which was uphill. We ended up on an escarpment overlooking a valley with a river and barn.

 We also saw many tree burls along the way. Burls are tree deformities which produce beautiful unique wood grains. Here is an interesting tree with deformity throughout which I’d love to be able to work with some of the wood from.

Another thing I love seeing this time of year are wild flowers.

There’s also a photo of a pond in a nearby neighbourhood I walked through yesterday.


----------



## Knight

We used to work out 4 days then walk 3 but with the fitness center closed we are walking 7 days. I typically walk 3 miles my wife walks 5. We've incorporated fit simply stretchy band resistance in our walking. Always thought walking beat sitting in a doctors office


----------



## asp3

I love walking for fun and for exercise.  I went out this morning with the dogs in their stroller because it had rained last night and their long fur would get too wet if they were to walk.  We went on a quick 2 1/2 mile walk to and around the inside of San Jose State.  We do the same walk on the weekends and with the dogs walking it takes about twice as long.

When on vacation my wife and I like to go on hikes.

When I was working in London last year in late Jan and early February I walked around a lot.  My favorite walk was from the hotel across the Tower bridge, up the Thames to the next bridge, back down the Thames past the Tower of London and then back to the hotel.  It was a great walk about 2 1/2 to 3 miles long and doing it daily for two weeks helped me drop a little weight.


----------



## Keesha

I’m still going for long walks everyday but now before we go I sponge down the dogs with cold water and bring a wet cloth in a zip lock freezer bag with water. It keeps them cool. Our Yorkie is 14 after all but she’s a really good sport.

Lately I’m bumping into more people. Some are horseback riding, some on quads or motorcycles, some walking their dogs. Yesterday a man and his dogs pulled up at a walking spot at the same time. I stayed in my car to see which way he was going so I’d go the opposite way. He must have been doing the same thing. Soon he got out and signed to roll my window down. I did and could tell he was really concerned that I was there first. He had big dogs which he was concerned about so asked where I was going to be walking. I decided to just let him know I’d find someplace else to relieve his tension. He was very grateful.

I saw this garden vegetable organizer the other day and thought I’d take a picture. A great idea.

There’s an old water mill building and some flowers.


----------



## Lewkat

I don't walk as much as I used to due to spinal stenosis and a displaced hip, but in years past, I walked everywhere.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm still taking my 2-3 daily walks as much as possible
I like taking my early walks in the morning after I get up which lately has been around 6:30 or 6:45.If its going to be a warm day,its nice to take the walk with cool temps before it gets too hot/humid to do so


----------



## Keesha

Lately  I’ve been walking an average of 5 to 6 miles a day. I’m leaving extra early before it gets too hot and others are up. Since I’m taking the stroller I can bring extra water, baby wipes, cell phone, mints, bug repellent, sunglasses and an umbrella or anything else I can think of. I’ve even got a small bowl with a screw on lid for giving water to the dogs. Today I noticed it needs cleaning so I’ve sprayed it down, taken it apart and thrown parts that are washer safe in the washer and am manually cleaning the rest. It’s made from a type of canvas and has old tent smell to it. Probably because it was stored in our shed which previously had a leaky roof which got fixed and I hadn’t really used it since now.

Anyway I just realized none of you are interested in all this but here are some cool things I’ve recently taken pictures of. Nature never ceases to amaze me.

Shadows

An interesting maple burl

A bug chewed leaf

Streams of morning sunlight

Man jogging through streams of sunlight. Strictly taken for  experimental purposes only. ☺


----------



## Keesha

Some more pics.
Pink wild flowers for Pinky! 

Other pretty wildflowers 

Our trail


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> Some more pics.
> Pink wild flowers for Pinky!
> View attachment 115320
> Other pretty wildflowers
> View attachment 115324
> Our trail
> View attachment 115326


Thank you for the beautiful flowers, Keesha. I love seeing your doggies too   .. also don't mind seeing men jogging either


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Thank you for the beautiful flowers, Keesha. I love seeing your doggies too   .. also don't mind seeing men jogging either


You’re very welcome. My pleasure. 
.... and I guess yours too


----------



## Pecos

Good photos, and please don't assume that we are not interested. Those photos inspire happy thoughts.


----------



## Keesha

Pecos said:


> Good photos, and please don't assume that we are not interested. Those photos inspire happy thoughts.


Oh thank you. These are happy walks. I was referring more to my detailed explanation of how I was going to take apart the stroller to clean it.  Lol.


----------



## moviequeen1

Keesha,thanks for sharing your lovely pictures
To see nature like that should motivate anybody to get outside walking
I'm still taking 2-3 walks/day, walking up/downstairs from my apt on 3rd floor every day avoiding the elevator as much as possible


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Keesha,thanks for sharing your lovely pictures
> To see nature like that should motivate anybody to get outside walking
> I'm still taking 2-3 walks/day, walking up/downstairs from my apt on 3rd floor every day avoiding the elevator as much as possible


Good for you moviequeen. Ive always been happy to be a serious walker since I love doing it so much but I’ve never been more thankful to have the ability, freedom and space to walk as I do now. I’m tickled pink to be able to walk everyday. It’s such a simple thing yet such a privilege.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> Today we went for a 2 hour walk along the river while both dogs got full of burrs. Now it’s taking me the rest of the day to clip them out.
> 
> We stopped to look at these guys first.
> Aren’t they adorable? They are on the way to our walk.
> 
> View attachment 100654View attachment 100655
> 
> Here’s the river.
> 
> View attachment 100657View attachment 100656
> 
> There are places that still have ice but spring is definite on its way.
> 
> View attachment 100658


Great pics Keesha!  I agree with you about getting out and walking in nature, nothing like it, good for body and soul. Unfortunately a lot of folks don't have access to anything except perhaps a small local park where there might be a lot of other people and kids.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Keesha said:


> Any walkers here?
> 
> 
> Why do you walk?
> Is it for exercise?
> Or is it for fun?
> Perhaps you walk your dogs or kids to school?
> Do you walk daily?
> 
> 
> I walk my dogs everyday and it’s by far, my favourite thing to do. We usually walk 3 to 4 kilometres a day. Sometimes it’s more. Sometimes it’s less but no matter where we go, we always have fun.
> 
> View attachment 51035
> 
> View attachment 51036
> 
> View attachment 51038
> 
> Is is it possible to get the last picture deleted? I can’t seem to do it.


I started out walking for exercise, (10,000 steps a day) and it is calming, time to think and reflect, enjoy the sky, meet new people sometimes.  I also walk my dogs and walk for enjoyment.  Fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Unfortunately a lot of folks don't have access to anything except perhaps a small local park where there might be a lot of other people and kids.


Thanks Seabreeze.
I’m painfully aware that many others don’t have this kind of opportunity which is why I slacked off posting in the thread. I didn’t want to feel like I was rubbing it in anyone’s face. In fact, I still feel somewhat guilty but I also feel like sharing my photos is sort of like taking them on a trip with me. It’s my way  of sharing  the joy with others.


----------



## Camper6

When walking a lot you have to be careful to take care of your feet.   If you hurt your toe or something it's painful and takes the fun out of walking.  
Good shoes help quite a bit.
I also see people now carrying a light portable seat in case they want to sit down and rest.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## fancicoffee13

Camper6 said:


> When walking a lot you have to be careful to take care of your feet.   If you hurt your toe or something it's painful and takes the fun out of walking.
> Good shoes help quite a bit.
> I also see people now carrying a light portable seat in case they want to sit down and rest.


Never thought of carrying a portable seat.  Hmmm.


----------



## Keesha

Today while walking we met a young woman coming back from a bike ride with two bigger dogs. One was a Golden Retriever and the other a brindle Dutch German Shepherd which I’ve never seen before. I asked about him and she said it’s her service dog who helps her train other dogs. She’s a police officer and the GS is  her partner. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Camper6

fancicoffee13 said:


> Never thought of carrying a portable seat.  Hmmm.


I bought one made of aluminum and fabric four dollars. Very handy waiting for the bus.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Keesha said:


> Today while walking we met a young woman coming back from a bike ride with two bigger dogs. One was a Golden Retriever and the other a brindle Dutch German Shepherd which I’ve never seen before. I asked about him and she said it’s her service dog who helps her train other dogs. She’s a police officer and the GS is  her partner. I thought it was pretty cool.


Really neat!  I bought a dog at the pound one time, and it looked like a German shepherd, brindle colored.  Very good dog and loved the color!


----------



## Keesha

fancicoffee13 said:


> Really neat!  I bought a dog at the pound one time, and it looked like a German shepherd, brindle colored.  Very good dog and loved the color!


We’ve had a couple of shepherds also.  Very loyal working dogs. 
One of them was Black and Tan. The other was black and reddish tan. She was stunning. We were often asked to breed her but we didn’t want to. We wouldn’t have ended up with 8 or 9 dogs. LOL! Not the greatest pictures but the only ones I can currently find


----------



## Kadee

Love your photos @Keesha I hope you don’t mind me sharing a couple as well I took with my OLD  Iphone 7  while out walking , a tiny bit of the 1000’s of acres of wheat that’s grown where I live

Im 
about. 4 min walk from a normally calm Bay area but it was so windy while out walking a few days ago the wind just about blew me over


----------



## Kadee

We get a heavy sea fog drifting in about 2 O’clock everyday ,I’ve lived here for 16 years and never seen this before.
I took this from my front garden


----------



## Keesha

No I don’t mind at all that you share your pictures on here. They are lovely.


----------



## Keesha

Where abouts do you live @Kadee46 where you get fog everyday @ 2:00?
That’s amazing. Occasionally we get fog or mist but certainly not often.


----------



## Kadee

I live in a small country town about a 2 hour drive from our nearest capital city of Adelaide
( South Australia ) @Keesha .
The fog coming in every day is kinda weird . 

The city area also got a very heavy fog last week
The city skyline was completely blocked out, these buildings are 38 stories high


----------



## Kadee

This is in the same estate I live in it was taken at 2.16 pm


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> This is in the same estate I live in it was taken at 2.16 pm
> View attachment 116398


.. a wee bit eerie


----------



## Kadee

It’s kinda eerie ....it was a nice sunny 15c ( 58f )  yesterday so I decided I’d prune a small jacaranda tree that’s out the front ,then the fog came in at the usual time , and it turned from pleasant to freezing in a matter of moments @Pinky


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> It’s kinda eerie ....it was a nice sunny 15c ( 58f )  yesterday so I decided I’d prune a small jacaranda tree that’s out the front ,then the fog came in at the usual time , and it turned from pleasant to freezing in a matter of moments @Pinky


Very unusual weather for where you are. I suspect there will be more changes to come too.


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> I live in a small country town about a 2 hour drive from our nearest capital city of Adelaide
> ( South Australia ) @Keesha .
> The fog coming in every day is kinda weird .
> 
> The city area also got a very heavy fog last week
> The city skyline was completely blocked out, these buildings are 38 stories high View attachment 116397


38 stories high?
Omg!  That fog is so thick it looks like water. What a mind trip.


----------



## Kadee

This was July 14th I’m sure you will know some of these locations @Pinky 
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-07-14/fog-rolls-in-over-adelaide-delaying-flights/12452184


----------



## Keesha

Oh yeah. Pinky used to live in Australia.


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> This was July 14th I’m sure you will know some of these locations @Pinky
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-07-14/fog-rolls-in-over-adelaide-delaying-flights/12452184


I've never seen fog like that before. Quite out of the ordinary for Adelaide! I know about flight delays ..


----------



## Keesha

Today my husband wanted to walk up to the bluffs and we got lost in the forest so after 3 plus hours I heard some people working on equipment someplace close so followed the sounds. Sure enough we came out into an opening with two guys working. They looked surprised when they saw me but smiled and when I told them we were lost and my husband didn’t want to ask for directions they laughed and offered to show us our way. There wasn’t a flicker of anger that we were on their property.


----------



## Keesha

We found some interesting things on our hike.
Most Canadians are FUN people as you can see from these pictures of things found in the forest.


----------



## Kadee

We did a 5.9 km walk yesterday ,( took us just under an hour ) we walked down the beach which is 1/2 km from our home
5 min walk.

The wind was so chilly we walked with the winds in our backs ,however by walking down the beach it’s far more sheltered that waking on the paths as the beach is partly sheltered by limestone / clay cliffs . It was 13c in the sun here yesterday about 55f

We walked up a path off the beach about 1.5 km from home , that leads to the small Secret garden where there are quite a few weddings in the warmer months of the year ,and there was chairs / tables / flowers set up so there was obviously a wedding  planned for latter yesterday .

The area is so nice and peaceful with sea views while walking down the privately maintained garden path .

Our neighbours parents and I’m sure allot of others ashes are also scattered in the area.

Photos won’t load will try again latter


----------



## Kadee

This is part of the beach walk to get to the secret garden.

Photo 2,3,4 the secret garden ....

Path between beach and SG , the sea the sky are almost blended together



Taken with my old iPhone 7 ...


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> This is part of the beach walk to get to the secret garden.
> 
> Photo 2,3,4 the secret garden ....
> 
> Path between beach and SG , the sea the sky are almost blended together
> I know you love to see Aussie photos @Pinky
> As promised @Keesha photos of where. I live and usually walk for exercise.
> 
> Taken with my old iPhone 7 ...


Australia has the most pristine beaches _I _have ever seen, @Kadee46


----------



## Kadee

The water here is crystal clear when the weather‘s calm  ,it’s been very windy for about a month so beach has lots of seaweed at the moment , it Only seems to gather on the pictured part of the beach and the other side of the headland by the steps , further south the by the Greg Norman gold course ( known as south beach ) the sand is pure white and no cliffs/ limestone ,I will walk down there and take photos when it’s warmer ..it’s about a 3.5 km walk to get there @Pinky


----------



## Keesha

Those are beautiful pictures Kadee! 
It looks like a lovely walk.


----------



## Kadee

Thank you @Keesha


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> Thank you @Keesha


You’re welcome Kadee.


----------



## Lewkat

I wish I could walk distances as in days of yore.  I hauled out my old walker and am considering using that to get more walking in during these beautiful days.  My walking stick isn't enough as my hip is so out of joint now from the spinal stenosis.


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> I wish I could walk distances as in days of yore.  I hauled out my old walker and am considering using that to get more walking in during these beautiful days.  My walking stick isn't enough as my hip is so out of joint now from the spinal stenosis.


I’m sorry to learn this. Have you considered a walker with wheels?


----------



## Kadee

As crazy as it seems this is the boundary between two different named towns ( I took this this morning ) This is south of first photo .

its only feet from those steel framed steps in the first photos .
each town has a large fishing  jetty .

There is no more than a caravan park and a store / motel in each of the seafront towns
We travel  4 km into town to buy supplies from our one and only supermarket there ,however we travel 18 km  to another larger ( about 4.000 residents )  town where there is a Woolworths and Aldi


----------



## Keesha

That’s a beautiful picture Kadee. The shadows and the different tones of the water look so nice. We have no stores in our town at all so have to travel and it’s too far to walk.
What type of shoes do you wear for walking? 
How far do you have to drive when you go dancing?


----------



## Nathan

I walk the dogs for both their and our benefit, and I'm also a Fitbit junkie and try to get 10,000+ steps per day.


----------



## Kadee

I find simple my simple Fila lace up shoes with memory inner soles give me the best support for waking on  limestone  / rubble type tracks ,like the cliff tip paths  down the beach ....and the beach has lots
of small smooth rounded stones to walk on some parts of the beach .  ( that’s another photo one day )
Ive got a few pairs of slip on type sketchers shoes but I personally find they don’t give me the proper support for waking distances, my feet hurt after walking any distance in them.
Ive never tried their lace ups but I might next time they have them in Costco .

We travel 160 km each way when we go to a dance in Adelaide @Keesha it takes us 2 hours to get to a dance ..,we used to come home after a dance arriving home after 12.30 am now days we stay
down there a few days in a friends second home they intend pulling down one day to build a single
story home ..but that won’t be till they can no longer walk up the stairs at their present home
or decide to install a lift


----------



## Jules

Somehow we haven’t been getting out as much in the past few days.  It’s the same old scenery, even if we drive to a different location.  Right now going for a walk feels like a chore.  Once we get going, it’s fine.  It’s just working up the motivation.  

I’ve found going walking in the evening helps with sleep.  Too bad it’s a little treacherous after dark.  

Days that I go shopping, I put on lots of steps.  It’s not something that I’d thought about until I got a tracker watch.  Rather than drive to the closest store for milk, I make myself walk.  It doesn’t take that much longer and I feel better afterwards.


----------



## Kadee

Walking is good @Jules for keeping up,the strength in our legs to prevent falls ect latter in life 
Believe me I’ve got to really push myself to get out the door at times ,especially when there is a very cold / icy wind blowing  like it has been the last month or so  ( I’m in South Aust ) so we are just getting into spring from a very long cold winter


----------



## Keesha

From everything I’ve seen and read about sketchers, they’re a great walking shoe . Many members here wear sketchers. Having good walking shoes makes the world of difference to how pleasurable the walk.

Two hours! 160 kilometres. That’s quite a distance.
Staying the night is much better. That’s the same distance my parents house was and doing the drive back and forth in  one day is rough. We are no longer spring chickens. lol.

Second home? Must be nice.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> Somehow we haven’t been getting out as much in the past few days.  It’s the same old scenery, even if we drive to a different location.  Right now going for a walk feels like a chore.  Once we get going, it’s fine.  It’s just working up the motivation.
> 
> I’ve found going walking in the evening helps with sleep.  Too bad it’s a little treacherous after dark.
> 
> Days that I go shopping, I put on lots of steps.  It’s not something that I’d thought about until I got a tracker watch.  Rather than drive to the closest store for milk, I make myself walk.  It doesn’t take that much longer and I feel better afterwards.


I must agree with Kadee. Walking builds muscle which helps greatly with balance and to help keep bones strong. It’s great that you’re still walking


----------



## Linda

Kadee46 said:


> As crazy as it seems this is the boundary between two different named towns ( I took this this morning ) This is south of first photo .
> 
> its only feet from those steel framed steps in the first photos .
> each town has a large fishing  jetty .
> 
> There is no more than a caravan park and a store / motel in each of the seafront towns
> We travel  4 km into town to buy supplies from our one and only supermarket there ,however we travel 18 km  to another larger ( about 4.000 residents )  town where there is a Woolworths and Aldi
> 
> View attachment 124746


Hey Kaydee, how are you and hubby doing?


----------



## Kadee

Hey @Linda


----------



## Jules

@Kadee46 & @Keesha   Don’t worry we’re still walking, just not as long since we’ve had busy days at home.  

I’m dreading winter because of how poorly the roads and sidewalks are kept.  Not crazy about the nasty weather either.  Pre-Covid, they opened up the arenas or you could mall walk.  Likely won’t be available this winter either.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Keesha said:


> Any walkers here?
> 
> 
> Why do you walk?
> Is it for exercise?
> Or is it for fun?
> Perhaps you walk your dogs or kids to school?
> Do you walk daily?
> 
> 
> I walk my dogs everyday and it’s by far, my favourite thing to do. We usually walk 3 to 4 kilometres a day. Sometimes it’s more. Sometimes it’s less but no matter where we go, we always have fun.
> 
> View attachment 51035
> 
> View attachment 51036
> 
> View attachment 51038
> 
> Is is it possible to get the last picture deleted? I can’t seem to do it.


I go for walks for exercise, it would be a 20 minute walk where I live and about 2-3 times a day.  After awhile, I got to liking the solitude, thinking, talking things out, and just the air, birds, etc.  Really great to go for walks.  In parks is great around a pond/lake, and things like that.


----------



## Keesha

fancicoffee13 said:


> I go for walks for exercise, it would be a 20 minute walk where I live and about 2-3 times a day.  After awhile, I got to liking the solitude, thinking, talking things out, and just the air, birds, etc.  Really great to go for walks.  In parks is great around a pond/lake, and things like that.


Walking is meditative and very relaxing. It’s not only good for the body but good for the mind. It’s been great therapy for me. There’s nothing that brings me more solitude and contentment than walking. I feel more connected to nature than any other human alive and I’m ok with that. 

Something to consider, especially since we are aging, is that by strengthening our bones and muscles, we better prepare ourselves for old age. We gain better balance which extends our mobility and other areas of our life which is something we often take for granted. I think you’d really like being a daily walker. You see more and have more to talk about.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Keesha said:


> Walking is meditative and very relaxing. It’s not only good for the body but good for the mind. It’s been great therapy for me. There’s nothing that brings me more solitude and contentment than walking. I feel more connected to nature than any other human alive and I’m ok with that.
> 
> Something to consider, especially since we are aging, is that by strengthening our bones and muscles, we better prepare ourselves for old age. We gain better balance which extends our mobility and other areas of our life which is something we often take for granted. I think you’d really like being a daily walker. You see more and have more to talk about.


You are right on about that.  I will start again.  I quit because it was colder in the mornings.  But, I do like to walk in the stores and malls, when it is colder.  I also like watching people.  Some walk with others and some are loners with a certain pace.


----------



## Knight

Walk for health. Vary the music on my iPod which in turn varies the speed I walk.  This ramps up the pace.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Knight said:


> Walk for health. Vary the music on my iPod which in turn varies the speed I walk.  This ramps up the pace.


I don't use music in my ears, I look at the people around me also walking or the nature in the park.  Depending on the weather determines where I walk.  Today, it was Wal Mart.


----------



## asp3

fancicoffee13 said:


> I don't use music in my ears, I look at the people around me also walking or the nature in the park.  Depending on the weather determines where I walk.  Today, it was Wal Mart.



I do the same thing.  I like taking being able to take in all of the aspects of the world around me.  However when I'm walking in an area where someone with a leaf blower is working, I sometimes question my choice.  Thankfully since I'm already walking I usually just walk away from them.


----------



## fancicoffee13

asp3 said:


> I do the same thing.  I like taking being able to take in all of the aspects of the world around me.  However when I'm walking in an area where someone with a leaf blower is working, I sometimes question my choice.  Thankfully since I'm already walking I usually just walk away from them.


Same here.  I love walking around the apartments, there are quite a few people out walking their dogs and we get to talk.  Or, if I am walking in the park, I love walking and looking at the ducks.  One in particular seemed to have a knot of white on top of its head so I called that one the pony tail duck.  Just cause.  Walking in the mall is different, cause I watch the other people who are walking or shopping or having a cup of coffee afterwards.  Walking is really not boring.


----------



## Pinky

Kadee46 said:


> I find simple my simple Fila lace up shoes with memory inner soles give me the best support for waking on  limestone  / rubble type tracks ,like the cliff tip paths  down the beach ....and the beach has lots
> of small smooth rounded stones to walk on some parts of the beach .  ( that’s another photo one day )
> Ive got a few pairs of slip on type sketchers shoes but I personally find they don’t give me the proper support for waking distances, my feet hurt after walking any distance in them.
> Ive never tried their lace ups but I might next time they have them in Costco .
> 
> We travel 160 km each way when we go to a dance in Adelaide @Keesha it takes us 2 hours to get to a dance ..,we used to come home after a dance arriving home after 12.30 am now days we stay
> down there a few days in a friends second home they intend pulling down one day to build a single
> story home ..but that won’t be till they can no longer walk up the stairs at their present home
> or decide to install a lift


Loved the beaches there, @Kadee46. The waters are so pristine, and I liked seeing the sponges and little blue swimmer crabs. I'm feeling very nostalgic!


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> Walking is meditative and very relaxing. It’s not only good for the body but good for the mind. It’s been great therapy for me. There’s nothing that brings me more solitude and contentment than walking. I feel more connected to nature than any other human alive and I’m ok with that.
> 
> Something to consider, especially since we are aging, is that by strengthening our bones and muscles, we better prepare ourselves for old age. We gain better balance which extends our mobility and other areas of our life which is something we often take for granted. I think you’d really like being a daily walker. You see more and have more to talk about.


Oh gosh you make so much sense. 
I do walk the dog each day but it's not very far at all.
I'm always so sore, but I know if I worked up to it, my body would come to be able to take it. Need to get motivated!

I just have to applaud you walkers!


----------



## Lakeland living

I try to walk each and every day, even today in the rain and wind...a high of 2 with icy sort of on the steps. Doing for decades now, feel it even if I miss just one day.


----------



## RadishRose

Lakeland living said:


> I try to walk each and every day, even today in the rain and wind...a high of 2 with icy sort of on the steps. Doing for decades now, feel it even if I miss just one day.


Lakeland, please do not walk on icy steps!  I wouldn't want you to slip. But good for you getting out there so often.


----------



## Lakeland living

RadishRose said:


> Lakeland, please do not walk on icy steps!  I wouldn't want you to slip. But good for you getting out there so often.


Trust me RadishRose I tread very very carefully. A bit of sand till it melted to make sure of traction.


----------



## Keesha

Both my running shoes have big rips in them so I ordered some Allbirds Merino Wool Runners.
They aren’t the most attractive shoes but I’m discovering that I like wool. I also got some bamboo leggings for walking. These materials have many advantages.


----------



## Hangaround

I try to walk 15.000 steps a day. It takes a couple of hours. I take one with my wife and then one alone. When the weather changes I’ll probably cut back a bit. Walking on the treadmill is pretty dull.


----------



## Leann

I walk between 3-4 miles per day. I live in a rural area that is VERY hilly so the walks definitely get my heart rate going.


----------



## Hangaround

Leann said:


> I walk between 3-4 miles per day. I live in a rural area that is VERY hilly so the walks definitely get my heart rate going.


Hills are certainly an added cardiac benefit. I used to run up a fairly steep set of hills when I was living in LA and it was pretty intense!


----------



## rgp

I used to walk about an hour everyday. But since arthritis set in , that's no longer possible. Matter of fact it is my most missed activity.

For those who still can ? Do not give it up for any reason ....... you're so lucky!


----------



## Hangaround

13000 steps today. So cold and windy. I took 15 minute breaks from work on the treadmill.


----------



## Keesha

An evening walk in Quebec.


----------



## Liberty

We walk every day - 3-4 miles.  Also fortunate enough to live where we can walk most every day of the year and read at the same time "on our own property" without having to watch for dogs and cars...lol.  Whenever we travel and try to do our daily exercise we are reminded of this.

Its a real bonus!  Lets face it, walking is probably the very best exercise (assuming you can do it).  Having a dog can also act as a good motivator for a lot of folks, too.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm still taking my 2-3 walks every day{weather permitting}


----------



## Knight

We walk everyday unless it's really cold with a high wind. Then it's treadmill at home.

See some stuff that makes me wonder about parents. Some kids feeding the ducks, geese , mallards & pigeons. Two others throwing stones at those birds.


----------



## Keesha

We are in quarantine for two weeks so have only been able to walk on our own property most of which is on the bottom part of a mountain so we are really getting a workout. We’ve met lots of people so far also. We have someone picking up our mail and two others picking up our groceries.

So far we have finished a week of our quarantine and it’s been ok but I can’t wait to explore further off our property. There’s a lake right in front of us and an ocean right around the corner so our walks are going to become very fun soon. The salty air is helping our sinuses greatly and the people are so friendly. Complete strangers in vehicles passing by our house smile and wave to us. It’s so very sweet. I LOVE  it here. When we get better internet I will show pictures.


----------



## Jules

@Keesha, I just saw that photo of the RVs that are on the edge of a river bank.  That would be too close for comfort for me.  

That’s so nice to have friendly neighbours who are helping you.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> @Keesha, I just saw that photo of the RVs that are on the edge of a river bank.  That would be too close for comfort for me.
> 
> That’s so nice to have friendly neighbours who are helping you.


I was trying to think what you were talking about. 
The picture I took is from New Brunswick. We wouldn’t want to live anywhere near there either. 
In fact, we wouldn’t want to live anywhere that close to anyone. We literally have no neighbours. Our closest neighbour is over 1/2 a 
. The ones who get our stuff are a ten minute drive from us and the only reason we know them is due to the sale of our house.

The other day we had a couple walk past our house while we were outside and the only reason I know they live fairly close to us is because we were outside at the time and my husband waved at them. From there, we hollered back and forth. We found out that the man is related to the guy getting our mail. Everyone seems to know everyone.

Its very cool having no human neighbours however we often see deer . The other day we had 3 of them right around our house. I’ve got loads of pictures of them but can’t upload them here. We have seen two fox running down our hill in front of our house. It’s all so exciting.

I can’t wait to walk around our neighbourhood and post pictures again but we need a new internet connection to be able to do that. I’m planning on creating artwork from my photos and selling them for charity.


----------



## Jules

Keesha said:


> An evening walk in Quebec.


This is where I got the idea that the top picture was during your travels through Quebec.


----------



## Keesha

Jules said:


> This is where I got the idea that the top picture was during your travels through Quebec.


Quebec border. Yes you’re right. Thanks for correcting me. I also found those RV’s really close to the edge. That’s why I took a picture of it. All those people wanted that view of the river. 
Scary. Lol. The trip made me that much more thankful for the life I have. I miss our old neighbours though. They are great people but so are the folks here. In fact I’m excited to meet new people.


----------



## PamfromTx

Walking is one of the best exercises.


----------



## Keesha

PamfromTx said:


> Walking is one of the best exercises.


Sure is Pam. We are on day 9 of our 14 day quarantine and my husband and I are both itching to walk down the road just in front of us. It leads to the beach which isn’t far. There are all kinds of walks that include the beach but there’s also walks to the top of the mountain where there’s a smaller lake. I can’t wait to go exploring.

The salty air is doing my sinuses a world of good. I’m loving life right now.


----------



## Lewkat

I walked everywhere at one time, but am limited by my spinal stenosis now.  Extensive walking causes severe lower back and leg pain due to muscle spasms.


----------



## Pepper

Keesha said:


> Sure is Pam. We are on day 9 of our 14 day quarantine and my husband and I are both itching to walk down the road just in front of us. It leads to the beach which isn’t far. There are all kinds of walks that include the beach but there’s also walks to the top of the mountain where there’s a lake. I can’t wait to go exploring.
> The salty air is doing my sinuses a world of good. I’m loving life right now.


Your new home sounds so beautiful!


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> I walked everywhere at one time, but am limited by my spinal stenosis now.  Extensive walking causes severe lower back and leg pain due to muscle spasms.


I’m sorry to read that. Do you at least go for shorter, little walks, to at least get your joints moving?


----------



## Keesha

Pepper said:


> Your new home sounds so beautiful!


Thank you! It IS!    ⛵️


----------



## hawkdon

Like Lewkat, I have stenosis in the spine, plus some other
issues...so cannot walk more than a few feet nowadays....
I had 3 spinal surgeries when younger, but so much for those....ah well, it is what it is.....


----------



## Keesha

hawkdon said:


> Like Lewkat, I have stenosis in the spine, plus some other
> issues...so cannot walk more than a few feet nowadays....
> I had 3 spinal surgeries when younger, but so much for those....ah well, it is what it is.....


I’m so sorry about your condition. There was a time when I couldn’t walk so now I try and squeeze  in as much walking as possible. It helps me mentally more than anything else.


----------



## Pete

Keesha said:


> Any walkers here?
> 
> 
> Why do you walk?
> Is it for exercise?
> Or is it for fun?
> Perhaps you walk your dogs or kids to school?
> Do you walk daily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51036


.....I walk to live to try and keep my weight down, but for me a loosing battle.
***In the picture above is that a ham radio antenna above the barn?
Just curious I'm a ham and live in a remote cabin and my first antenna looked a bit like that.


----------



## Keesha

Pete said:


> .....I walk to live to try and keep my weight down, but for me a loosing battle.
> ***In the picture above is that a ham radio antenna above the barn?
> Just curious I'm a ham and live in a remote cabin and my first antenna looked a bit like that.


Sorry to learn that Pete. 
I don’t know if that’s a ham radio antenna. There’s a very good chance it is. It’s an area I used to stop at while driving to my parents house and I have a thing for old barn pictures.


----------



## maybenot

, I started 'counting steps' just over a week ago, now doing 400 steps every hour ( apart from normal chores) , just walking around my home, as well as using Youtube exercises for seniors ... Boy, some of them are really fit, I haven't managed a full 10min session without stopping ( yet ) but I'll get there eventually. 
  I shouldn't say it but I'm quite proud of myself so far, never thought I'd get to over 4000 steps just being at home and,  when I go to the shopping center I make sure that I walk as as long as possible before doing any actual shopping.


----------



## Keesha

maybenot said:


> , I started 'counting steps' just over a week ago, now doing 400 steps every hour ( apart from normal chores) , just walking around my home, as well as using Youtube exercises for seniors ... Boy, some of them are really fit, I haven't managed a full 10min session without stopping ( yet ) but I'll get there eventually.
> I shouldn't say it but I'm quite proud of myself so far, never thought I'd get to over 4000 steps just being at home and,  when I go to the shopping center I make sure that I walk as as long as possible before doing any actual shopping.


Yes you ‘should’ say you are proud of yourself. Any change you make that results in making you feel better as a person, is praise worthy, especially from you. Good for you. It’s an inspiring read.


----------



## Keesha

Today we drove elsewhere to go for a walk and it was really fun. Our dogs had such a good time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I should be a walker...I need to be. I used to walk, go to the gym, etc. COVID shutdowns made me lazy (I know...no excuse!). I intend to start back, especially now that the weather is nicer. I never did do it daily but just getting started, even if only 3 times a week, will be healthful.


----------



## Pecos

So far, I got 7340 steps logged on my iPhone today which is less that the 10,655 (4.1 miles) that I logged yesterday. I just found this little function on my phone, so now I have a challenge, ... of sorts. It doesn't take much to entertain me these days.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> I walked everywhere at one time, but am limited by my spinal stenosis now.  Extensive walking causes severe lower back and leg pain due to muscle spasms.


I hear you, I have some kind of pain right in the center of my one butt cheek that runs down my leg too making walking for longer periods most uncomfortable.


----------



## Lewkat

Exactly, Ruthanne.  I am limping like a fool after a few blocks.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> Exactly, Ruthanne.  I am limping like a fool after a few blocks.


I am thinking of getting it checked out at the Ortho. doctor.  I don't know what would help it but tried ice and heat and ice irritates it and heat helps for awhile then it comes back.


----------



## Keesha

Lately almost everyday I’m walking in new, unexplored by me, territory and it’s exciting.
This morning was one of the nicest walks here yet.

We found an old road that hugged the beach and took us on a wonderful journey and here are some pictures.

Lobster fishing

Road by the sea


----------



## Aunt Marg

Love all, but really love the lighthouse!


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Love all, but really love the lighthouse!


Thanks Marg. That’s one of my favourite also. It was an unexpected surprise.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Thanks Marg. That’s one of my favourite also. It was an unexpected surprise.


If the lighthouse was open to the public, I'd be in there like a dirty shirt, walking the top to enjoy the vantage point.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> If the lighthouse was open to the public, I'd be in there like a dirty shirt, walking the top to enjoy the vantage point.


Do you know that this was a 2 1/2 hour walk and we only met one person and he was riding an electric bicycle and was about 70 years old. That’s how quiet it is around here. The only houses we saw were off in the distance, hill up in the hills. What a soul soothing journey that was. 
I’m loving it here.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Do you know that this was a 2 1/2 hour walk and we only met one person and he was riding an electric bicycle and was about 70 years old. That’s how quiet it is around here. The only houses we saw were off in the distance, hill up in the hills. What a soul soothing journey that was.
> I’m loving it here.


You've found the proverbial slice of heaven so many others spend a lifetime searching for, but never find.


----------



## Just Jeff

rgp said:


> Kinda blows away the theory of walking for weight loss.....


Walking just being alive is good.  

Detoxing,  a cleansing diet,  and enough distilled water daily helps more if weight is actually a problem.


----------



## Knight

Can get a little crowded with these lawn mowers getting in the way. But unlike bison they don't get upset if you get to close.


----------



## Patricia

Sometimes it takes me a while to notice the dates. I'm new, so there is a need to get use to noticing the dates. Every so often I'm reacting to posts that are a few years old.


----------



## Just Jeff

Patricia said:


> Sometimes it takes me a while to notice the dates. I'm new, so there is a need to get use to noticing the dates. Every so often I'm reacting to posts that are a few years old.


Long before there was any computer,  walking was healthier and more people walked every day, often ten or more miles.   They were usually much healthier than anyone today.  
And the food supply prior to wwI was not so damaged as it has been every day since then,  so people did not have to try so hard to find decent healthy food to eat.
i.e. the old ways that worked still work just like they used to,  to remain healthy or to regain health.


----------



## Blessed

I will agree, back in the day, people worked hard, and ate well.  Their diet was more vegetable based than protein based.  The combination of those things gave them overall good health.  Now most of us have a car, don't walk, most don't live on a farm where they do the work.  Raising there own animals for protein, growing their own vegetables and fruit. It was and still is probably the best way to live. For most that is no longer a possibility but if I had my choice I would rather do that.


----------



## Knight

While walking this morning I had two challengers. 

 One cheated & flew, the other I beat easily


----------



## Been There

I am still a runner or as some call it a jogger. When I go running, I can still hear my Sergeant's voice from boot camp yelling cadence. Somethings get into my head and won't let go.


----------



## moviequeen1

I take 2-3 walks every day weather permitting,best exercise for me


----------

